# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Astrology: Charting the Rise of Ron Paul

## Kuldebar

OK this is fun.

http://www.nationalledger.com/artman...72614846.shtml

See the article and make sure you check out the linked site: 

http://shouldyoubepresident.com/

h/t Lewrockwell.com

----------


## CurtisLow

Very cool!

----------


## remaxjon

my results

Below are the presidential candidates listed with the "best matching" candidates first. The candidate at the top is the one that would provide the closest answers to the ones you provided in the survey. (Your answers: NnnnnNnynNyy ) 

Ron Paul - nynnnnnynnyy - 16 
Dennis Kucinich - nyynnynyynyn - 4 
Bill Richardson - nyynnyynnnny - 2 
John Edwards - nyynnyynynny - 0 
Barack Obama - nyynyyynynny - -2 
Hillary Clinton - nyynyyynynny - -2 
Mike Huckabee - yynyynynnyny - -6 
Mitt Romney - yynyynynnyny - -6 
Rudy Giuliani - ynnnyyyynyny - -6 
John McCain - yynyyyynnyny - -12 
Overall Presidential Candidate Rankings 
Below are the presidential candidates listed with the "best matching" candidates first, using the average matching score for every user that's taken the survey (a total of 21450 submissions). 

Candidate Average Score 
Ron Paul 4.30 
YOU 3.47 
Bill Richardson 2.54 
Barack Obama 2.38 
Hillary Clinton 2.38 
John Edwards 1.73 
Dennis Kucinich 1.29 
Mike Huckabee -0.10 
Mitt Romney -0.10 
John McCain -1.30 
Rudy Giuliani -1.30

----------


## JPFromTally

This is one of the better ones I've seen....

Ron Paul - nynnnnnynnyy - 20 
Dennis Kucinich - nyynnynyynyn - 0 
Bill Richardson - nyynnyynnnny - -2 
Mike Huckabee - yynyynynnyny - -2 
Mitt Romney - yynyynynnyny - -2 
Rudy Giuliani - ynnnyyyynyny - -2 
John Edwards - nyynnyynynny - -8 
John McCain - yynyyyynnyny - -8 
Barack Obama - nyynyyynynny - -10 
Hillary Clinton - nyynyyynynny - -10 
Overall Presidential Candidate 

------

Encouraging:  Most people against the war.
Discouraging:  A majority want bankrupting universal healthcare.

----------


## Suzu

Mine:

   1.  Ron Paul - nynnnnnynnyy - 24
   2. Rudy Giuliani - ynnnyyyynyny - 6
   3. Bill Richardson - nyynnyynnnny - 2
   4. Dennis Kucinich - nyynnynyynyn - 0
   5. John Edwards - nyynnyynynny - -4
   6. Barack Obama - nyynyyynynny - -6
   7. Hillary Clinton - nyynyyynynny - -6
   8. Mike Huckabee - yynyynynnyny - -6
   9. Mitt Romney - yynyynynnyny - -6
  10. John McCain - yynyyyynnyny - -12

----------


## Bradley in DC

Too funny.  Here were my results:

Ron Paul - nynnnnnynnyy - 14
Bill Richardson - nyynnyynnnny - 4
Dennis Kucinich - nyynnynyynyn - 2
John Edwards - nyynnyynynny - -2
Barack Obama - nyynyyynynny - -4
Hillary Clinton - nyynyyynynny - -4
Mike Huckabee - yynyynynnyny - -4
Mitt Romney - yynyynynnyny - -4
John McCain - yynyyyynnyny - -10
Rudy Giuliani - ynnnyyyynyny - -12

----------


## BuddyRey

SWEET!!!

My answers: NynNnnyynNYY

Ron Paul - nynnnnnynnyy - 20 
Bill Richardson - nyynnyynnnny - 10 
Dennis Kucinich - nyynnynyynyn - 8 
John Edwards - nyynnyynynny - 8 
Barack Obama - nyynyyynynny - 6 
Hillary Clinton - nyynyyynynny - 6 
Rudy Giuliani - ynnnyyyynyny - -2 
Mike Huckabee - yynyynynnyny - -6 
Mitt Romney - yynyynynnyny - -6 
John McCain - yynyyyynnyny - -8

Ron Paul 4.35 
YOU 3.47 
Bill Richardson 2.52 
Barack Obama 2.34 
Hillary Clinton 2.34 
John Edwards 1.69 
Dennis Kucinich 1.28 
Mike Huckabee -0.11 
Mitt Romney -0.11 
Rudy Giuliani -1.29 
John McCain -1.32

----------


## quickmike

Ron Paul - nynnnnnynnyy - 30 
Dennis Kucinich - nyynnynyynyn - 6 
Bill Richardson - nyynnyynnnny - 0 
Rudy Giuliani - ynnnyyyynyny - 0 
John Edwards - nyynnyynynny - -6 
Barack Obama - nyynyyynynny - -12 
Hillary Clinton - nyynyyynynny - -12 
Mike Huckabee - yynyynynnyny - -12 
Mitt Romney - yynyynynnyny - -12 
John McCain - yynyyyynnyny - -18 

Overall Presidential Candidate Rankings 
Below are the presidential candidates listed with the "best matching" candidates first, 

Candidate Average Score 
Ron Paul 4.34 
YOU 3.49 
Bill Richardson 2.51 
Barack Obama 2.34 
Hillary Clinton 2.34 
John Edwards 1.68 
Dennis Kucinich 1.25 
Mike Huckabee -0.09 
Mitt Romney -0.09 
Rudy Giuliani -1.27 
John McCain -1.30

----------


## Roxi

> a1 	Take the Presidential Politics Survey
> 
> 
> Thank You For Participating
> Your Presidential Candidate Rankings
> 
> Below are the presidential candidates listed with the "best matching" candidates first. The candidate at the top is the one that would provide the closest answers to the ones you provided in the survey. (Your answers: Nynnnnnynnyy )
> 
>    1. Ron Paul - nynnnnnynnyy - 14
> ...



ha I had 0 matches with hitlery

----------


## Kuldebar

OMG I don't know what my results mean! :/  Should I have checked the turbo box?




> 1.  Ron Paul - nynnnnnynnyy - 10
>    2. Dennis Kucinich - nyynnynyynyn - 2
>    3. Bill Richardson - nyynnyynnnny - 0
>    4. Rudy Giuliani - ynnnyyyynyny - 0
>    5. John Edwards - nyynnyynynny - -2
>    6. Barack Obama - nyynyyynynny - -4
>    7. Hillary Clinton - nyynyyynynny - -4
>    8. Mike Huckabee - yynyynynnyny - -4
>    9. Mitt Romney - yynyynynnyny - -4
> ...

----------


## AZ Libertarian

ARRG!  this IS the right thread (you guys just liked the toy better and I goted confoosed).
__________________________________________________  __________

I don't like the charting methods she used.  No Part of Fortune - no Dragon's Tail.  She obviously didn't have Ron's Birthtime because she drew it up for noon (common practice).  I'll search for a birthtime and whip up a radix when I find it and take a look.  

TO BE CONTINUED.....
__________________________________________________  __________

and I only got a 12 next to Ron (on top, of course)

----------


## AZ Libertarian

Just for fun, I answered with all the top # of answers, with the checkmark on the highest number of responses (question #1) and got:

   1.  Ron Paul - nynnnnnynnyy - 8
   2. Barack Obama - nyynyyynynny - 6
   3. Bill Richardson - nyynnyynnnny - 6
   4. Hillary Clinton - nyynyyynynny - 6
   5. Dennis Kucinich - nyynnynyynyn - 4
   6. John Edwards - nyynnyynynny - 4
   7. Mike Huckabee - yynyynynnyny - -2
   8. Mitt Romney - yynyynynnyny - -2
   9. Rudy Giuliani - ynnnyyyynyny - -2
  10. John McCain - yynyyyynnyny - -4
and 
Candidate  	Average Score
Ron Paul 	4.35
YOU 	3.49
Bill Richardson 	2.51
Barack Obama 	2.33
Hillary Clinton 	2.33
John Edwards 	1.68
Dennis Kucinich 	1.26
Mike Huckabee 	-0.10
Mitt Romney 	-0.10
Rudy Giuliani 	-1.27
John McCain 	-1.31

note: Mitt, Rudy, and the 'senior snowy-haired senator' from my home state at the bottom LOL!

I guess Ron is AMERICA'S CHOICE!

----------


## Kuldebar

bump for fun

----------


## Ariondys

Astrology is of very limited effective without a birthtime, and Ron Paul's birthtime is listed as unknown.
I'm reluctant to simply post a rectication, and convincing proof where almost anyone can get a look.
I'll simply tell you things look good for Ron Paul thou.
For a fun game thou, I will ask for your opinions on his rising sign to give this thread some life.

Guess Ron Paul's rising sign!

2 rectifications were available on the internet.  Feel free to guess before you research them.
Ron Paul's birthday is Aug 20 1935
Green Tree, PA

Ariondys@hotmail.com

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Ariondys,

It's nice to know that someone else here is interested in RP's chart. I've recently been studying RP's chart (rectified for 7:45 am but NOT the rectified 3:20 pm) along with Romney's (accurate time 9:51 am) and Gingrich's (questionable time 11:45 pm). Obama's chart as well. 

Today I found RP's exact date/time/place info for his announcement for president -- called an *electional chart*  -- 5/13/11 at 7:07 am in Manchester, NH -- announced on ABC's Good Morning America, and it looks favorable as does the actual election day to his natal chart.

I'll be charting the primary season and the Iowa caucus date has multiple _positive_ planet aspects that indicate a *major convincing* win -- could be 40% or more -- transiting SUN, MARS, VENUS, MERCURY, and MOON and JUPITER in his Moon sign (Taurus) culminating  and conjuncting to natal Moon in late April -- lots of enthusiasm, money support and political momentum. 

Please share your thoughts and maybe we could develop this topic and make more relevant for the forum -- perhaps have a sticky thread in the grassroots section.

Announcement chart link:

http://www.astro.com/cgi/showgif.cgi...v1-u1037912343

----------


## speciallyblend

> Astrology is of very limited effective without a birthtime, and Ron Paul's birthtime is listed as unknown.
> I'm reluctant to simply post a rectication, and convincing proof where almost anyone can get a look.
> I'll simply tell you things look good for Ron Paul thou.
> For a fun game thou, I will ask for your opinions on his rising sign to give this thread some life.
> 
> Guess Ron Paul's rising sign!
> 
> 2 rectifications were available on the internet.  Feel free to guess before you research them.
> Ron Paul's birthday is Aug 20 1935
> ...


I wanna say sagittarius or cancer is rising!

----------


## Ariondys

a Granny Miller was responsible for the 7:45 time which can be seen 2nd hand here:
http://www.starsoverwashington.com/2...rectified.html

She is no longer alive, she died quite recently.  She was an avid Ron Paul supporter and a member of this forum.  The only of 135 posts regarding astrology is this one

10-16-2007 01:54 AM Thread: No one is saying Ron Paul is going to win the presidency
by granny miller Replies:16
Views:696 For what it's worth: I've been an Astrologer... 
For what it's worth: 

I've been an Astrologer for well over 25 years. 
Hillary Clinton DOES NOT have enough markers to make her President. I'm not the only Astrologer who sees that. 

It is my... 

http://www.timesrecordnews.com/news/...granny-miller/
Naomi Alene Granny Miller, 87, of Wichita Falls, Texas, passed away Wednesday, December 14, 2011, in Wichita Falls, Texas.

and as 1st hand in a follow up post to an article here:
apparently Granny Miller had the opportunity to ask Ron Paul personally about his birth.  
http://blog.beliefnet.com/astrologic...-ron-paul.html
Who is Ron Paul?
posted by Lynn Hayes 
...
Granny Miller's follow up post quoted for safekeeping:
granny miller 
posted October 16, 2007 at 7:10 pm 
Hi Lynn 
Ron Pauls name came up today on another Forum.
I meet Congressman & Mrs. Paul in Pittsburgh this past August and had an opportunity to ask for exact time of birth.
It is unknown.
I got the impression from Mrs. Paul that he was born at home & not much notice was made.

I rectified his chart and have a birth time of 7:45 a.m. August 20, 1935.
It seems to work very well


The 2nd rectification:
http://moggysworldofastrology-moggy..../ron-paul.html
DATA:  August 20, 1935 @ 3:20 p.m. rectified - Pittsburgh, PA

As birth time is unknown, this chart has been recitified by astrologer David R. Roell, who has a talent for such matters.  The interpretation set forth below is my own.

however, an investigation into David R Roell and his purported talent leads me to his internet bookstore and his newsletter
On the 2nd page in his newsletter
http://www.astroamerica.com/newslett...-october11.pdf
you can clearly see in David's own words, he's guessing, and he's probably wrong.
"Though its only my first guess, Im struck by the 3:20 pm chart"
"I AM delineating a guess of Ron Pauls chart,..."

I personally find the apparent method of David Roell ineffectual.  This is NOT how good astrologers rectify horoscopes.
They test their horoscopes against past known events to see if the horoscope can describe those events.
By publishing guesses under the guise of being talented isn't very helpful.

----------


## Ariondys

> Ariondys,
> It's nice to know that someone else here is interested in RP's chart. I've recently been studying RP's chart (rectified for 7:45 am but NOT the rectified 3:20 pm) along with Romney's (accurate time 9:51 am) and Gingrich's (questionable time 11:45 pm). Obama's chart as well. 
> 
> Today I found RP's exact date/time/place info for his announcement for president -- called an *electional chart*  -- 5/13/11 at 7:07 am in Manchester, NH -- announced on ABC's Good Morning America, and it looks favorable as does the actual election day to his natal chart.
> 
> I'll be charting the primary season and the Iowa caucus date has multiple _positive_ planet aspects that indicate a *major convincing* win -- could be 40% or more -- transiting SUN, MARS, VENUS, MERCURY, and MOON and JUPITER in his Moon sign (Taurus) culminating  and conjuncting to natal Moon in late April -- lots of enthusiasm, money support and political momentum. 
> 
> Please share your thoughts and maybe we could develop this topic and make more relevant for the forum -- perhaps have a sticky thread in the grassroots section.


You can probably tell that I give more credit towards the 7:45 from my previous post.  It's a story telling moment to tell that I wanted to rectify Ron paul just a handful of days after Granny Miller died.  I had to apply to the forums here to finish cybersleuthing out Granny Miller, that's what brought me here.

I am new poster, like you, I have no idea what/who/where is in the forum that would be any better than hijacking this thread, it's a got an appropriate title already and was fallen into disuse.

Thank you for the information about his announcement date/time/place, I believe I tracked down that date for a chart once or twice already, and your information sounds a lot more precise than that.  I've already been charting some future primary season.  And finding positve Planets making positive major aspects exact seems to be a repeat theme that I would like to assembe into a coherent presentation of some kind.  At least to myself.

Do you see the transitting Grand Trine on march 13 2012?  That's a primary date for Hawaii.  And I'm as secure as I can possibly be that Ron Paul is still there and on fire.  That's on the future side of Super Tuesday - a day that the transit Sun is trining his Jupiter.  You and I both know we can develop this topic.  And there's almost no target audience regarding astrology that can't understand that.  However, I know nothing of stickies or sections, grassroots or otherwise.  You'll have to lead me there.

Ariondys

----------


## Ariondys

a short 3 minute youtube vid from 2010
Astrology of Ron Paul: Election Day 2012 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn-hh3An5mE
Uploaded by PismoPam on Feb 22, 2010

----------


## BuddyRey

One thing I'm really proud of is that both Ron Paul and I were born under Waning Gibbous moons.

----------


## Ariondys

Here's what a horoscope might say about the personality of a person with Ron Pauls planets in houses using the 7:45

1st House
Watching children playing at a playground if a child appears  physically weak and yet he dominates the group with his communication skills or mobility it’s the mercurial power at work!  You have Mercury Rising, a position forcing Mercury to have a lot to say about how you conduct yourself. Lively and interesting, you're very talkative and have little problem communicating your thoughts effectively but might often monopolize the conversation.

The wide spread of Venus and Neptune here is likely to appear as charming and idealistic.  Others tend to  see whatever they want to see in you, and you thus can come across very differently to different people.  Others can be drawn to you and feel that you understand them.

3rd House
Jupiter, representing the principle of expansion.  The 3rd house rules our rational thought and conscious mind, memory, speech, early education and environment, writing and communication, dexterity and taken-for-granted skills.  This position expands your mind enabling you to comprehend easily.  Your mind tends to think in broad terms, not in details.  You have probably read a lot of books.  It may be true that your ethical system sees things in simplistic terms.

Mars in the 3rd
You speak your mind quite readily, sometimes shooting from the hip when it comes to expressing your ideas and opinions. You tend to know a lot about a variety of subjects, and like to share that knowledge with others (sometimes too forcefully!). You are generally very direct and clear when it comes to communicating. You can easily get worked up about what others might think are trivial matters. You love a good debate. You will have a lot to say on almost any subject, and can be really informative, or merely disruptive. You may take a difference of opinion as a personal affront because of your strong beliefs.  At your best, you are enthusiastic, animated, and lively in the way you express yourself, and this can inspire others.  

Saturn in the 7th, conjunct the Descendant
If Saturn is well aspected in your natal chart, then this position usually indicates that one loyally abides by marriage vows and faithfully carries out marital duties. With a well placed and well aspected natal Saturn, the partner is likely to be a person of integrity, faithful, steady, reliable, industrious, persevering and economical, perhaps not over-demonstrative and preferring deeds to words, and providing a real anchor for the partnership.  Saturn conjunting the cusp of the 7th house displays a clear sense of boundaries with partners and enemies.


9th house
Those with Moon here need a worldview or personal philosophy through which the world can be understood.  They can absorb early teachings of religion, political and social views from one of the parents.  The type nurtures themselves through intellectual stimulation and conceptual frameworks and may explore educational fields rather than going on physical journeys.  Although those with this placement may rely on a faith which has been inherited via the family and culture, they have an ability to adapt the philosophy to changing influences and conditions.

Uranus here does not readily accept ideas and rebels against being told what to believe.  You believe in freedom of beliefs, religion and liberty in their way of life.

11th house Pluto

You may have a deep aversion to groups, associations, clubs, or organizations of any kind. Any such group you become involved in is likely to be either for intense personal growth, change, and healing, or centered around social change and revising society in some manner.  Circumstances impel you to change, ready or not. Sometimes you feel you must listen to a lot of other people's dreams and follow them. It is important to weigh their urgings against the inner voice of your own desire.  You may meet many of your power issues within the social sphere, particularly around special interest groups or when dealing with political processes. You're not the man who enjoys sitting on the sidelines if you're part of a group, especially if something could be done more effectively. If you have not developed a strong sense of your own ideals and beliefs you can fall under the influence of others who would usurp your power in order to boost their own. Once you've awakened to your own ideals, drives and directives, you can be a highly influential leader and instigator of social change. The extent of your efforts depends upon you and the choices you make for yourself. 

12th house
A position purportedly found commonly with politicians:  A person with the Sun here has a receptivity to the mysterious realm of collective dreams. The creative urge to be an individual is coloured by the larger collective, and they will only find real fulfillment by journeying into the unseen and invisible dimensions of life.  They tend to get involved with the helping professions or in activities where their efforts are hidden, behind the scenes, or unknown to the public.

----------


## LeJimster

I killed the survey site with my answers.  -_- seriously tho, this is old right? =)

----------


## speciallyblend

> Here's what a horoscope might say about the personality of a person with Ron Pauls planets in houses using the 7:45
> 
> 1st House
> Watching children playing at a playground if a child appears  physically weak and yet he dominates the group with his communication skills or mobility it’s the mercurial power at work!  You have Mercury Rising, a position forcing Mercury to have a lot to say about how you conduct yourself. Lively and interesting, you're very talkative and have little problem communicating your thoughts effectively but might often monopolize the conversation.
> 
> The wide spread of Venus and Neptune here is likely to appear as charming and idealistic.  Others tend to  see whatever they want to see in you, and you thus can come across very differently to different people.  Others can be drawn to you and feel that you understand them.
> 
> 3rd House
> Jupiter, representing the principle of expansion.  The 3rd house rules our rational thought and conscious mind, memory, speech, early education and environment, writing and communication, dexterity and taken-for-granted skills.  This position expands your mind enabling you to comprehend easily.  Your mind tends to think in broad terms, not in details.  You have probably read a lot of books.  It may be true that your ethical system sees things in simplistic terms.
> ...


welcome to the forums

----------


## Revolution9

Oops! Someone double + rep Ariondys for me. I gave a plus rep but a mouse slip turned it negative!

I wanna see the primaries and general election charts now. Very fascinating subject.

Rev9

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

> Thank you for the information about his announcement date/time/place, I believe I tracked down that date for a chart once or twice already, and your information sounds a lot more precise than that.  I've already been charting some future primary season.  And finding positve Planets making positive major aspects exact seems to be a repeat theme that I would like to assembe into a coherent presentation of some kind.  At least to myself.
> 
> Do you see the transitting Grand Trine on march 13 2012?  That's a primary date for Hawaii.  And I'm as secure as I can possibly be that Ron Paul is still there and on fire.  That's on the future side of Super Tuesday - a day that the transit Sun is trining his Jupiter.  You and I both know we can develop this topic.  And there's almost no target audience regarding astrology that can't understand that.  However, I know nothing of stickies or sections, grassroots or otherwise.  You'll have to lead me there.
> 
> Ariondys


Hi Ariondys,

Here's the source for the RP announcement:

http://politicalastrologyblog.com/20...for-president/

It includes a chart and appears the author/astrologer did his homework. 

I guess my chart link to astrodienst expired -- sorry -- must be based on it being a registered member link (mine).

I also found David Roell's newsletter the other day and found his bias and skill set to be questionable.
Do you know what key dates for RP Granny Miller used to rectify? Wedding date, 1st election win, etc?
The astro-data bank and wiki bio give nothing specific.

I was unfamiliar with the 13 March 2012 grand trine until you mentioned it -- but I think you're correct in that it certainly bodes well post Super Tuesday. 

To jump even further and to add to the favorable 6 Nov 2012 date is the presidential inauguration date, 20 Jan 2013,  *if* the 7:45 time is right. Progressed moon (8* 04') conjunct natal Saturn 7*38'). 

But let's not get too far ahead! Time to track this primary season. 

I'm not sure of where we'd want to move this thread b/c of the possible negative exposure unless it was only permitted for those like us (Rev9 you too) to exchange. Maybe later look to ask a moderator for how to go about it. For now this little nook and cranny will do.

I also want to see how the prediction of the Iowa Caucus goes before getting too ambitious with exposure to the general forum. I know I'm back-peddling a little from my initial post but I'm Sun Aries with Aquarius Mars so I jump too quickly at times.

For now keep this thread going....

----------


## Ariondys

> Do you know what key dates for RP Granny Miller used to rectify? Wedding date, 1st election win, etc?
> The astro-data bank and wiki bio give nothing specific.


No, sorry.  All of the astrological footprints Granny Miller left that I know about I have referenced already.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

> No, sorry.  All of the astrological footprints Granny Miller left that I know about I have referenced already.


I found dates for RP's 'first date' with his wife Carolyn, their wedding date, and swearing in date of 1st congressional win (by special election) -- nothing jumps out as to the 7:45 am chart, but I make no claims to having rectification skills.

----------


## Ariondys

I'm assembling a list of events but it's very long and I'm not sure ALL the dates are good.  What I noticed was perhaps the odd short list in materials I can find online.  This example made it into my notepad file:
http://conservativedailynews.com/201...ntial-profile/
Political Career
1976- Won special election and served as congressman from Texas’s 22nd district
1977- Lost his seat in the general election
1978- Once again was elected to serve the people of  Texas from the 2nnd district and served until 1985
1985- Returned to his medical practice after losing the 1984 Senate race.
1988-Was the Libertarian Party candidate for U.S. president
1996- Re-elected to Congress from Texas’s 14th district, rather than 22nd district, and was reelected five times from 1998-2006
This is his third time to run for President

or things like - I used this date and elements of his personality like being a doctor and a runner
Feb 1 1957 - marriage: traditional 7:30 p.m. wedding ceremony at Dormont Presbyterian Church, in Pittsburgh


some other dates I tested - tested against a conclusion
July 31 1968
Nov 4 1976
Nov 8 1988
Jan 3 1997
large spread of time, slight assortment of type of event


July 31 1968 - Relocated:  moved to Surfside Beach, Texas
Then in 1968, on July 3rd we arrived in Brazoria County, Texas, and that has been our home since that day.(conflicting information)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas&#39;s...ional_district
Nov 4 1976
Lost Election and Seat of Office

Jan 3 1997 - take congressional office
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas&#39;s...ional_district
Texas's 14th district for the United States House of Representatives
Ron Paul January 3, 1997 – present

Nov 8 1988 - Lost election:  United States presidential election
http://uselectionatlas.org/RESULTS/n....php?year=1988

All 4 of these have something in common that will help you rectify using simple techniques like transits or solar arcs.  I was already using 7:35:20 by the time I was testing these dates so I was convinced.

Ariondys

----------


## ryanmkeisling

Bump for interest.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> Oops! Someone double + rep Ariondys for me. I gave a plus rep but a mouse slip turned it negative!
> 
> I wanna see the primaries and general election charts now. Very fascinating subject.
> 
> Rev9


done

----------


## Ariondys

COURTEOUS READER
Astrology is one of the most ancient Sciences, had in high Esteem of old, by the Wise and Great. Formerly no Prince would make War or Peace, nor any General fight a Battle, in short no important Affair was undertaken without first consulting an _Astrologer_, who examined the Aspects and Configurations of the heavenly Bodies, and mark'd the _lucky Hour_.  Now the noble Art (more Shame to the Age we live in!) is dwindled into Contempt; the Great neglect us, Empires make Leagues, and Parliaments Laws, without advising us; and scarce any other Use is made of our learned Labours, than to find the best Time of cutting Corns, or gelding Pigs,--This Mischief we owe in a geat Measure to ourselves: The ignorant Herd of Mankind, had they not been encourag'd to it by some of us, would never have dared to depreciate our sacred Dictates; but _Urania_ has been betray'd by her own Sons; those whom she had favour'd with the greatest skill in her divine Art, the most eminent Astronomers among the Moderns, the _Newtons, Halleys_ and _Whistons_, have wantonly contemn'd and abus'd her, contrary to the Light of their own Consciences. - Benjamin Franklin (1751)

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Ariondys,

Here's the source regarding the 'first date' of Ron and Carolyn.

http://marriage.about.com/od/politics/p/ronpaul.htm

It was either Friday 29 Feb 1952 or Saturday 1 March 1952 -- a 'Sadie Hawkins-type' party on (or about) Carolyn's 16th birthday (born 29 Feb 1936).

The 7:35 time places Saturn in 7th house -- he got married at a young age (21) which this placement would contradict -- maybe that's why Granny Miller pushed the time up approx 10 minutes -- Saturn in 6th may also validate his knee injury that ended his track career.
(knee injury according to Conservative Liberty Alliance website)

Welcome ryan -- I see you have progressive interests ie qi gong and quantum theory -- metaphysics and physics are some interests of mine too -- Dewey Larson's Reciprocal System Theory is one that you might find of interest -- but can talk about this later if interested -- time to focus on RP's chart.

*Welcome to all open-minded RP supporters*. 

My thought is that we are in a *"100th Monkey" moment, a critical mass* -- and RP has talked about and recognizes that there is this *tipping point* of approx 15% (nationally) of passionate and dedicated supporters that will grow quickly to 50+% as he and we stay focused and on message. The theory is that the quality and intensity of the smaller group dynamic can affect the larger group.

RP was in synch with the dynamic 'election chart' of his presidential announcement on 13 March 2011 saying that *"my success is that I always win"* -- check the youtube video of *"I always win"* -- it's one of the best videos I've seen and a great anthem.

----------


## Ariondys

A Saturn in the 7th doesn't contradict.
It adds enduring qualities which are helpful to lasting relationships.  These people are reluctant to assume the responsibilities of marriage until they or their prospective mates are firmly established.

----------


## Ariondys

The hidden dimension in astrology often overlooked, is the declinations.  They are known as parallel when 2 planets have the same declination.  Ron Paul does in fact have a noteworthy and most appropriate(for a libertarian) declination aspect.  His Sun at 12n45 and Uranus at 12n52 are parallel.  Mars and Jupiter may also be a wide parallel

http://issuu.com/considerations/docs/07-1#download
article on Declinations starts on page 9 with the Sun-Uranus on page 14


I found this strange "method" for determining USA election winners as well,  :O while searching for the Makransky declination article.
article on pages 47-67 on Election Winners specifically for the USA
I have to put a warning on this material if you are not already familiar with astrology.  This is the 1st I've seen it and caught my interest for obvious reasons.

----------


## Ariondys

The Identifying Elections was written in 1991, it's just a construct of pseudo-astrology and statistics that immediately goes on to fail predicting.  Though I wonder what patterns might immerge from a similiar study wherein 1000s of sample can be taken.

----------


## Ariondys

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iowa_caucuses
The 2012 Iowa caucuses will take place on Tuesday, January 3, at 7 p.m. CT.

The Iowa caucuses are noteworthy for the amount of media attention they receive during U.S. presidential election years. Since 1972, the Iowa caucuses have been the first major electoral event of the nominating process for President of the United States. Although only about one percent of the nation's delegates are chosen by the Iowa State Convention, the Iowa caucuses have served as an early indication of which candidates for president might win the nomination of their political party at that party's national convention.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iowa_Re...caucuses,_2012
The 2012 Iowa Republican caucuses are scheduled to take place on January 3, 2012. The Iowa Republican caucuses are an unofficial primary, with the delegates to the state convention selected proportionally via a straw poll. The Iowa caucuses mark the traditional formal start of the delegate selection process for the 2012 United States presidential election. There are 28 delegates at stake that will be assigned proportionally.

An astrologer looking closely at Ron Paul is going to see a lot of activity in his chart.  The inevitable conclusion is obvious.

Transit Pluto trining Ascendant, Pluto trining Uranus.
 - long term effects due to Pluto's slow apparent motion
Transit Pluto forming Grand Trine with Uranus, Ascendant

Transit Pluto opposite midpoint of Uranus and Ascendant
 - Developments in being the cause of other people's excitement

Pluto trine Ascendant: An agent of change. An increase in personal power. It is important to use this power for the good of all.  Increased capacity for self expression.  Changes in relationships leading out of stagnation. (i'm sure Paul is weary of hanging out in Washington the way he has)

7:35:20 -Transit Moon in 9th house forms on the Grand Trine and enters 9th
early in the day and spends the day in the 9th house.  By 8pm CST Moon conjunct Kronos.
Jupiter stations Dec 25/26 and is sitting flush with the placidus 9th house cusp from Dec 17 2011 
when it's apparently velocity drops to about 10% of the year's later maximum apparent velocity 
until Jan 2 2012.  Note 10% is an arbitrary number to give for a stationing planet.

Jupiter conjuncts 9th house (placidus) cusp.
Success success!  The start of yet another wave of Jupiter transiting Ron Paul's 9th house.  This is when he is on the move, 1976, 1988, 2012.  Idk what exactly was going on around 2000.  Something important was going on though, you can see it in his progressions.  Jupiter in the 9th is opportunities for travel and teaching.  Success at promoting and publishing comes here.

Transit Mars/Jupiter midpoint semisquares Sun (0-55' applying)
Transit midpoint Mars/Jupiter(8n28) parallel Ascendant
Transit Saturn contraparallel Ascendant
Saturn=Mars/Jupiter :  The ripe fruit, birth.

Transit Sun opposite Moon/Ascendant midpoint
to be brought before the public


Progressions
Progressions are long term effects

progressed Sun conjunct Mars, applying
He's on fire.  The boost of energy of a lifetime.

*Progressed Sun parallel Jupiter*, applying
The culminating success of a lifetime.

progressed Mars trine Uranus, applying: exact in 3 months
very positive kind of liberation of engergies, the courage to do things

progressed Mars trine Ascendant: all term.  assertive president.

progressed Saturn square Midheaven - this aspect has been active for a very long time.
1 degree orb for his entire political career.  Since 1976.

Ariondys

----------


## Revolution9

Ron takes first.

Rev9

----------


## Ariondys

Ron Paul Questions Alan Greenspan 2-17-2000
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2AqGQirW1Y

Feb 17 2000
Jupiter(0tau30) conjuncted  9th house

Jan 3 2012
Jupiter(0tau30)

Yes, you're looking at 1 full orbit of Jupiter to the day.  Then and now.

A defining moment in his 2000, I suppose, considering it's been preserved on reposted on youtube

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

> A Saturn in the 7th doesn't contradict.
> It adds enduring qualities which are helpful to lasting relationships.  These people are reluctant to assume the responsibilities of marriage *until they or their prospective mates are firmly established*.


You have done much more due diligence and rectification work than I and I applaud your effort. 
I am just taking a position that would justify why Granny Miller would decide on 7:45. She may have rectified 7:35 with some variance.

The enduring quality of 54 years marriage is of course not refuted and I ask would that still be consistent with 6th house Saturn within 2 degrees of the Descendent? 

I would assume so and Ron and Carolyn's close working relationship -- she worked in his medical practice and publishing business, they together created a cookbook during his congressional terms and now today for president -- would also be consistent with the 6th/7th cusp.

The 'firmly established' aspect is what I question due this excerpt from the about.com link:




> *During Ron's senior year*, he and Carol were married on February 1, 1957 in Pittsburg, Pennsylvania at Dormont Presbyterian Church.


Ron is not yet firmly established but perhaps Carolyn may well be established at 20 years old but that is quite rare. The early marriage appears consistent by Ron's 1st house Venus/Neptune and Neptune chart rulership and Venus natural rulership of the 7th house. 

Saturn in 6th house is consistent with a knee injury and of his stating that the injury sidetracked his sports ambitions and increased his focus on his studies and future medical practice.  I don't know how long he has needed a hearing aid -- he did wear one in 2007 during debates -- but according to some sources Saturn is significator of ears and their functioning. Would not 6th House Saturn regarding certain health issues (of ear in this case) be more consistent than 7th house?

Declinations are considerations that I think are interesting but would like to know the research done on various scenarios ie 2 planets in close longitude conjunction but declination contra-parallel and 2 planets in exact longitude opposition but declination parallel. 

*Rev9*

I followed, as you probably did, the 2008 Obama vs Clinton primary, and to me there are some parallels of that 2008 primary compared to what the 2012 Paul vs Romney primary will be except we're not the corporate media darling. My take is that we'll do something unprecedented that will be consistent with the revolutionary movements that took place in 2011 (young people, the power of the internet, etc) and that will intensify in 2012. Just google *uranus square pluto* to get a sense of what I mean and it will also be discussed here as we continue this thread. 

From watching the Sunday am shows (where RP looked strong in interviews and schooled 'Tapper Jake') and all the BS about CNN poll propaganda and with Rand and Ron touring tomorrow I'm still expecting a win of 33-40%.

----------


## Ariondys

> Declinations are considerations that I think are interesting but would like to know the research done on various scenarios ie 2 planets in close longitude conjunction but declination contra-parallel and 2 planets in exact longitude opposition but declination parallel.


A point on the eclliptic plane with a 0 ecliptic latitude is automatically contraparallel when opposite.  It would only be likely to happen under certain circumstances.  Or with planets whose orbit are highly inclined.

----------


## Ariondys

Indeed, astrology books often suggest smearing planets forward one house when they are near the end of the house they are in.  It all starts to force one to define words that astrology books don't define.  Like the word orb.  They offer a range of opinions.

A progressing Saturn seems like a smear, and how far does it progress.  Is an orb big enough to capture any of the resultant smear.  Planets usually progress forwards.

If made a computer generated chart of both charts.  Nothing changes when I use 2 degree orb.  It's a fairly detailed view, planets in signs, houses, aspects, 12 houses being ruled by the same 12 signs even.  It may be something like 50 identical paragraphs.

If I rectified him without using a single date, I would in fact be correct over a range of minutes.

The biggest difference in the two times when you focus on tighter orbs like 0-1 degrees is the Mercury-Saturn aspects to the angles.

You can have Mercury and Saturn square the Midheaven
or
You can have them opposite on the Ascendant-Descendant axis

I read that this guy is Doctor No, to me that's the latter.

----------


## Ariondys

When I view his progressions.  I see his progressed Saturn retrograde into the 6th house to square his Midheaven.  I see his progressed Vesta retrograde to the Descendant and station there.

Ron Paul was 41 on his birthday, Aug 20 1976, during his 1st political office. He's been a politician since then.

Progressed Date | saturn | Vesta | date
-----------------------------------------------------------
30 Sep 1935 11:35:20 UT | 4 pi 42 Rx | 8 pi 40 Rx | 1976
05 Oct 1935 11:35:20 UT | 4 pi 25 Rx | 7 pi 57 Rx |
10 Oct 1935 11:35:20 UT | 4 pi 11 Rx | 7 pi 24 Rx |
15 Oct 1935 11:35:20 UT | 3 pi 58 Rx | 7 pi 4  Rx |
20 Oct 1935 11:35:20 UT | 3 pi 47 Rx | 6 pi 54 Rx | 1996
25 Oct 1935 11:35:20 UT | 3 pi 39 Rx | 6 pi 56    |
30 Oct 1935 11:35:20 UT | 3 pi 34 Rx | 7 pi 9     |
04 Nov 1935 11:35:20 UT | 3 pi 31 Rx | 7 pi 33    |
09 Nov 1935 11:35:20 UT | 3 pi 30    | 8 pi 7     | 2016
14 Nov 1935 11:35:20 UT | 3 pi 32    | 8 pi 51    | 2020

These progressions enter a 1 degree orb of Ron Paul's Ascendant and Midheaven: pSA=MC(3ge40) and pVesta=AS(7vi30) and remain 1 degree until 2020 due to stationing.

http://www.neptunecafe.com/vesta.html
Vesta's basic principle in the horoscope is to focus attention. Her house placement describes what she's focused on, and aspects to other planets and asteroids can enhance or distract from that objective.

Vesta was known as a symbol of protection for both the family and the state.
Consequently, her role in the horoscope has both a personal and transpersonal
meaning as the one who insures security for the people of our global village.

But notice that "Keeper of the Flame" is the exact signature of the Vesta
archetype. The ruthless underground faction is characteristic of Vesta's
political manifestation...

http://theinnerwheel.com/2011/05/20/...esta-part-two/
Bruce Springsteen:  Vesta conjunct the Desc, in visionary Sag. His championing of "other", of the down and out and those who need a voice, is astrologically genuine.

----------


## Ariondys

The security of understanding that comes with astrology will allow you to proceed forward with less doubt and insecurity.  Someone forgot to tell Santorum he's probably wasting money.

Rick Santorum
May 10 1958
Winchester, VA
39n11, 78w10

Time Uknown, transit to outer planets will be accurate since outer planets move very little in 1 day(1-2arcminutes/day.)
Transits are precession corrected for extra accuracy.

Jan 3rd 2012
Transit Jupiter trine Pluto(+/- 0-01)
This is one of those magical days where everyone does what you want and just cooperates with you for no apparent reason.  And remember from a thread not far back I pointed out how Jupiter stationed over christmas.  And Santorum tried to visit everyone in Iowa with Jupiter trining in Pluto(1/2 degree orb) for almost all of December, he'll keep up the pace for just a few more days, past Jan 10, Jupiter leaves this position.

Nov 5th-6th 2012
Transit Saturn conjunct Neptune(+/- 0-02)
Negative mood.  A day of serious doubt.  A tendency to look at life from the worst point of view.  Aware of the all things you are afraid of.  You may even get ill.

Ariondys

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

RP was in great spirits during his speech the night of the Iowa caucus. He may get the majority of Iowa delegates later due to the due diligence of his caucus supporters who will participate in the delegate choosing process. 

A group of young college age people in Iowa were quoted by an ABC news reporter -- "this is just not a presidential campaign, this is a movement..."

The electoral (ephemeral) chart with a 5 planet stellium in 11th house (Porphyry system) indicates this theme.

I was going to attach an image of the this chart with transits for Jan 10 but it looks like its not permitted.

----------


## SisCyn

> A group of young college age people in Iowa were quoted by an ABC news reporter -- "this is just not a presidential campaign, this is a movement..."
> 
> The electoral (ephemeral) chart with a 5 planet stellium in 11th house (Porphyry system) indicates this theme.


I'm hearing more and more Ron being given "rock star" status.  What do you think is accounting for this?

Incidentally, I am a hobbiest level student of astrology.  Used to hang out on astro.com quite a bit, but not much the last couple of years.  Was just now over there seeing what folks were saying about Ron, flipped back here, and here you are!  Is it you or I who is psychic?

----------


## SisCyn

Back to basics. Saturn and Uranus.  Libertarianism, the Freedom Movement, and sudden shocking change.  2012 Age of Aquarius begins?

----------


## SisCyn

I'm not advanced enough to attempt a rectification.  This might seem simplistic, but a friend of mine who has studied astrology for over 30 years once told me that you can see the Aries glyph formed by the eyebrow ridge and outline of the nose from a straight on view of the face on an Aries rising.  Look and see, Ron definitely has that feature.

----------


## Ariondys

> RP was in great spirits during his speech the night of the Iowa caucus.


Good good.  He should be with transits like I described.



> I was going to attach an image of the this chart with transits for Jan 10 but it looks like its not permitted.


use text.

----------


## Ariondys

> I'm hearing more and more Ron being given "rock star" status.  What do you think is accounting for this?


If I had to point at something I havn't pointed out yet that reminded me of "rock star" status.  I would point to the progressed Mars trine Uranus that exists most tightly over the full spectrum of the primary season

This would represent approximately the position of the progressed Mars over the course of the primary season(jan3 - jun26)
5 cp 17 (jan 3)
5 cp 22
5 cp 26
progressed Moon opposite Sun around here.(April 1st or so)
5 cp 30
5 cp 35
5 cp 39 (june 26)

it doesn't move particularly fast, it's gone 22 arcminutes in half a year.  And natal Uranus is at 5 ta 29.  There's a definite "hill" of progressed energy displayed here for the primary season. Progressed Moon opposite Sun, and Progressed Mars Trine Uranus.

----------


## Ariondys

The star "Zuben Elgenubi" aka Alpha Libra
Ron Paul's Sun will progress over this star.  This star and it's buddy Zuben Eschamali, aka Beta Libra; both stars are concerned with social reform and justice; one dark and the other light. The good star, Zuben Elgenubi is one concerned societal issues who can resist the temptation for pesonal gain or power.  This will be exact in 2 years, or the middle of the next presidential term.

No Personal Gain motivates him!

This is almost quotable stuff from a book on Stars I'm holding.                                  Ariondys

----------


## Revolution9

> I was going to attach an image of the this chart with transits for Jan 10 but it looks like its not permitted.


You have to upload it to a server and post the link.

Thanks MikefromSyracuse and Ariondys. Interesting thread and breakdowns.

HTH
Rev9

----------


## Ariondys

A slice of the sky at Ron Paul's birth.  Notice the Sun-Uranus parallel.  From here it takes just over 77 years for the progressed Sun to make it down to parellel Jupiter.

----------


## Ariondys

That star between Mars and Jupiter is Zuben Elgenubi, and I pasted in progressed Sun position for age 77 and 81 to demonstrate the approximate positions and movement of the progressed Sun over this area of Ron Paul's Skychart.

----------


## SisCyn

For fun, I cast a natal chart for Ron, using a 10:18 pm time of birth.

Trying to determine time of birth is a real shot in the dark.  I chose this time in order to give him an Aries rising, with retrograde Uranus rising from the Taurus second house.

This time would also give him a highly dignified Sun in Leo in the 5th house.  This placement brings out all the benevolence of Leo, since the sun is the natural ruler of the 5th house and Leo.  So the sun functions perfectly here to its maximum strenghth.   

The sun here would show Ron's love of children because the 5th house rules children.  

This hypothetical time of birth would give Ron a Virgo 6th house where Mercury, Neptune, and a retrograde Venus reside.   Doctors are ruled, according to Rex Bills Rulership Book, by Virgo, 6th house, and Mercury.  

That works out nicely, but is really just speculation.  With an Aries ascendent, all of the houses have their natural placements - such as Libra on the cusp of the 7th house of partnerships and showing successful partnerships and marriage.

----------


## SisCyn

Without a verified time of birth, house placement is just a guess.

But a lot can be told about Ron from the signs that the planets are in, and the aspects (or geometrical patterns) that these planets make to each other.

Noel Tyl uses a method referred to as "the sun/moon" blend as beginning of entrance into the birth chart.  The sun/moon blend will tell us where and what kind of energy the native of the chart uses to fulfill their basic need.  That "need" is shown by the moon.  The flavor or characteristic of the moon is described by the sign in which the moon falls on the day of the native's birth.

The sun in an astrological birth chart is the battery or energy that runs the entire chart.

Ron's sun shows that his energy comes from a sun in Leo, when the sun is in its greatest strength.  A Leo sun shows, according to Tyl's Book Synthesis and Counseling in Astrology, the "energy to be recognized".

The moon in a birth chart, again using Tyl's explanation, shows the native's basic need.  The native must then figure out how to use the energy of the sun to fulfill that basic need.

Ron's moon is in Taurus and this shows the "need to preserve security; to keep things as they are or are supposed to be."

A full interpretation of the Leo sun/Taurus moon blend:




> The energy to be recognized takes on an organization of "rightness".  This is conviction, power, self-confidence, drama.  When personally espoused ideas are not well received, moodiness and puffy arrogance show up.  These are stubborn, "slow" positions working to keep things as they are or organzing them the way [they] should be.  They need aspects of social sensitivity and humanitarianism for the personality's power to work most efficiently. (Bill Clinton, Anita Hill, Mick Jagger, Jerry Falwell [have this sun/moon blend])


Tyl, Noel.  Synthesis & Counseling in Astrology: the Professional Manual


Does this describe Ron Paul?  

I think it very much does!

----------


## SisCyn

Just for the record, I am not "plugging" Noel Tyl.  I have read probably about 100 books on natal astrology by many different authors and still consider myself an amateur. I also paid for an online course on natal chart intepretation back in 07 given by Astrologos (Bernadette Brady and Darrelyn Gunzberg), but didn't really care for their method.   The study of astrology is something you have to get down inside your understanding and when you reach that level of understanding, chart interpretation becomes more intuitive and flowing, but still very time consuming.


I used Noel Tyl's examples because he has a simplified method that is easier for those new to astrology to understand.

----------


## SisCyn



----------


## SisCyn

whoa...tried to imbed the image and now it is on each post?  can someone fix that please?  sorry!

----------


## ctiger2

MYSQLDB_loadSelectTableRecords purports to die of unnatural causes. Server error message: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '' at line 1 Query: select id,answer from presidentAnswerKey where id=

----------


## SisCyn

> MYSQLDB_loadSelectTableRecords purports to die of unnatural causes. Server error message: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '' at line 1 Query: select id,answer from presidentAnswerKey where id=


sorry I only speak English!

----------


## SisCyn

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## SisCyn

That's an image of the chart.  Though small, you can still see the formation of a rectangle in Ron's chart.   This is known as an "aspect", and this particular one is known as a Mystic Rectangle.  There is a small triangle at the bottom of this chart, but since we are unsure of the moon's exact position due to unverified time of birth, and it involves the moon, we can't focus on it too much because it may not exist in reality.

But the Mystic Rectangle aspect is most definitely there, so that is a significant aspect in his chart.  This is where Ron, using the energies of the planets involved,  tries to balance different important interests or duties that are opposite in nature and carry them all at the same time.

Saturn here in opposition to his Mercury illustrates a difficulty or tension in communicating effectively.  

But Ron can use the energy of his dignified (perfectly working) Mercury in Virgo easily when it comes to uncovering the underlying truth of a matter. 

This is shown by his Jupiter and Mars in Scorpio which are in easy (trine) aspect to both Mercury and Saturn.  

By taking this easy route, emphasizing discovered truth, he can deliver the bad news.  He has to temper his message with "this is all the truth, though you may not like it", and this could account for the way he sometimes gets off on tangents when trying to answer a question.  He has to tell the background of the story before you will be able accept his answer.

A couple of other things that stand out are the aspects between Mars and Neptune, which shows his natural charisma, and the generational placement of Pluto in the sign of Cancer.

Men from the Pluto in Cancer generation found their base of power in taking care of their families and home.  This desire fuels their activities as this is their real goal.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

SisCyn, 

Hi and welcome! Your last post has some good points and with much that I agree. I've been using the 7:45 am rectified natal chart and the election chart of his presidential anmouncement which I find intriguing and am testing out for accuracy. In this chart transit VENUS trine Ascendent this past Thursday/Friday which indicated the emerging out of nowhere (seemingly) of the Santa Rita Super Pac posted in the grassroots forums -- VENUS will cross MC tomorrow Monday so lets see how favorable the financial, media and social support is in the next couple days.     

Btw, I was over at astro.com for awhile but decided to get away from the 'negativity' that seems to take over there -- at least in my experience. 

In *both* the natal (7:45 am) and election chart (13 May 2011 7:07 am Manchester, NH), the *SUN* is positioned in the 12th house. In the election chart the SUN in Taurus as steadfast, calm, practical leader of the campaign.

You mentioned the 'rock star' quality or archetype for Ron Paul. Here's some of my ideas regarding that. 

a *rock star* in which many rock stars/actors have 12th house SUN placement of collective appeal and a radiance and intuitive ability to tap into the collective consciousness -- the needs of the country in RP's case -- and which shows from 2008 Revolution supporters and now the exponential 2012 movement of new people -- the 11th house (of election chart) 5 planet stellium of URANUS, JUPITER, MERCURY, VENUS, MARS -- first 4 planets in ARIES and MARS/VENUS in mutual reception -- *very* powerful and relates accurately with the active military/veteran and youth movement and networking power of the people and internet.

*a seer and prophet and healer* who predicted economic bubbles, foreign war blowback, etc -- wants to heal and restore America -- restore is consistent with his Virgo planet functions -- Juan Williams (FOX) said "this is the age of Ron Paul and the country is finally catching up to him"

*a martyr/victim or outsider* constantly smeared, laughed at and intentionally attacked and called "crazy", "not in touch with reality" "racist" etc which supporters defend with passion -- not unlike defending a saintly person ie Gandhi or MLK which a 12th House SUN of a spiritually evolved soul would be. He is a very grounded, pragmatic intellectual and humble (Virgo Ascendent along with 1st house Virgo planets) person with a messianic purpose -- *"I preach the gospel of Liberty"* -- he said in one debate and *"I am lucky to be a part of this revolution".*

SisCyn, look forward to more collaboration and tomorrow I'll try to go into more detail about transits and progressions that I see in the election chart. Ariondys has offered much regarding the natal. 

And *Rev9* thanks for your feedback and thanks for the info about the outside server. There's a website called 'imageshack' that I'll check into.

----------


## Ariondys

http://politicalastrologyblog.com/20...for-president/
Ron Paul started the sentence “I am, today, at this moment, I am officially announcing that I am a candidate for President  in the Republican primary” at 7:06:39 am and finished at 7:06:44 am. As for the location, we are slightly in a quandary because Ron Paul gave his announcement via a live feed from Manchester, New Hampshire. I think it makes most sense to count where the action was being initiated from, even if it was being broadcast from New York. There may be a second or two delay, still, I would consider the official time for Ron Paul’s presidential announcement as May 13, 2011, 7:06:44 am, Manchester, New Hampshire.

This campaign entity has:
Node/Jupiter midpoint sitting on the Midheaven, actually forming an aspect pattern with it so it's very easy to detect.  This is general popularity; to be well liked.  Zeus/Kronos with Midheaven; the will to see it through; great strategist.  Ascendant/Appolon midpoint with Midheaven; to be a known personality in the near environment.

This campaign's Midheaven planetary midpoint tree attaches to Paul's chart on a 90 degree at the Midheaven/Kronos midpoint; to direct and accomplish something. And Cupido/Zeus; foundation of a society.

----------


## Ariondys

someone else has spotted that Mar 13 transitting grand trine
http://www.astroecon.com/mtnebo12-30-2011.htm

----------


## Revolution9

> someone else has spotted that Mar 13 transitting grand trine
> http://www.astroecon.com/mtnebo12-30-2011.htm


This is what the webbots linguistic analysis guy says about the same time period..

http://www.halfpasthuman.com/cresting.html
*Complexity Shock: Cresting with the Wave*The shift into release language in March is unlike our previously discerned 'tipping point' of 9/11/2001. In that instance the data forecast a planetary change that would alter life thereafter, but there were no signs of any discontinuity. In the forecast of the 9/11/2001 incident there were accretion patterns that put us (planetary humanity) back into building tension language a mere 3 days after the [entrenched elite] had staged their attack on the [populace] of earth. In the case of the March 2012 shift into release language, there is not a 'return' to building tension language. From the accretion patterns, it does not look as though 'business as usual' persists past March 10th.


Within the Matterium, all is directed toward the production of ever increasing complexity. This conclusion can be logically derived from the understanding of the nature of the pulse/pause that is the core of the continual creation model. It started as one pulse racing across a self-defined, self-enclosing 'space', to bounce off it's self-created walls and return to collide with itself repetitiously, endlessly creating ever more complex patterns of collisions. Each pause wipes it all out that it may be recreated again so fast that you miss that part of reality entirely. With each recreation at the rate of 22 trillion times a second, the level of complexity compounds itself yet again. This is the nature of matterium, and thus provides, as Bucky would have it, 'the general case extractum' from which we form the 'knowledge' that 'universe (and all who sail in her) is striving for greater and greater complexity'. Here on earth (as Terrance McKenna sus'd out, 'humans are the pinnacle of the complexification process that is universe'.


We, those voyagers in the matterium, will soon reach a point where the universe propelled complexification becomes 'observable'. Note this word. Likely we will also have [visibility] of this within the msm (lying mainstream $#@!tards pretending to be journalists – Matt Taibi and his ilk excepted, with respect), but the aware observer will be swimming in the shockwave of the ever new now long before the msm can muster the coherent thoughts necessary to describe the contexts of the emerging reality around them.


It is our understanding that the 'complexification wave' will be observable in March of 2012 as we top the building tension language. Now, noting how universe manifests, it continually produces surprise. In fact, the expression of the complex of emotions that is 'surprise' is likely a very good indicator that the human has just encountered 'new complexity'. Having observed the 'surprise factor' component to how universe chooses to manifest, it is unlikely that we can, in any meaningful way, imagine the experience of cresting with the complexification wave.


As surfers or sailors we may think we have a 'body clue' to what is coming , but that is likely ego led presumption as this is neither wind nor water which are bound, but rather it is the underlying complexification of universe that starts a never ending crest. Once we are in the froth of it, we will all 'know', and all prior to that is observation, speculation or deduction. Or mis-direction...yes, 'they' will still be trying their $#@! right up to the crest.


What is palpable is that we (terrestrial humanity) are close to this upcoming experience.


You feel it now.


You have felt it coming for some time.


It, that feeling crawling up your shadow, is the shockwave of the future as complexification collides with itself to produce the manifestation of the infinity wave.


Raven says -
Overcoming.
A moment of pain.
A lifetime of pride.
Row Hard."


rev9

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

The *campaign chart* is a good name for the 'election chart' so as not confuse new people visiting the thread.

There were enough 'significant transits' made to this chart at the money bomb events to warrant credibility.

Money bomb dates for reference: all in 2011 --  May 5th (pre-announcement), June 6, July 19, Aug 20 (birthday bomb!), Sept 17, Oct 19, and finally Dec16-19 (4 million dollar bomb)

Ron Paul was swarmed by the media this morning 1/9 as transit VENUS crossed into the Midheaven. Again the Santa Rita Super Pac emerged recently and the campaign staff may have had advanced notice while VENUS transited VESTA/PALLAS which are in close conjunction at 14* Aquarius in 9th House. I like the blend of these two asteroid goddesses combining VESTA's association with esoteric (hidden) orders providing protection and support and PALLAS's political activism.

This asteroid combination is in trine aspect to SATURN retrograde which staves off and/or redirects/repolarizes the 'old world order' effect of SATURN's establishment roots that oppose this campaign ie corporate media, MIC, GOP, etc.

For tomorrow Jan 10 -- primary day - some significant transits are:

SUN trine SUN (apply 2.5*)
MERCURY squares URANUS (partile)
VENUS sextile JUPITER (partile)
MARS square NODES/AC-DC
JUPITER conjunct MARS (apply under 1*)

Prediction time!  Mitt 33% Rockstar 30% Huntsman 15% Gingrich 13% Santorum 7% Perry 2%

----------


## Ariondys

Also in the campaign chart for jan 10
The mars trines sun and stations so it's in orb for the rest of january(ego boost)
and jupiter sextiles neptune exact in the evening(opportunity to expand (ruler 11th) the organization)

In his own chart
Pluto continues to trine Ascendant.
and a slowly moving Jupiter/Pluto midpoint a 1/4 degree up from a week ago, square the Midheaven.

another success.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

The vote prediction is purely for the fun of predicting -- the archetypal/astrological events today (and near future) are clear as to success at some level keeping in mind that one aspect of the Iowa Caucus success may manifest as winning a majority of the 28 delegates as soon as Santorum drops out and Romney's support falls at the Republican Convention. (If you take a look you will notice that Romney's campaign chart is relatively unstable and weak and fraught with challenging aspects.) 

Regarding the RP campaign chart:

Yes, longterm MARS trine SUN and JUPITER sextile NEPTUNE today -- and I'm tracking one midpoint transit pair --  MERCURY/URANUS given their ASC/MC rulership.

This past Friday (1/6) this midpoint conjoined VESTA and PALLAS at 14* Aquarius -- again the Santa Rita Super PAC emergence is one manifestation of this.
Today this pair is 17* Aquarius and will cross the Midheaven Jan 18-19 -- debates are on Jan 16 and Jan 19 in South Carolina where this new super PAC is spending money on TV ads during the debates and on up to the 1/21 primary. 

I see that you prefer Placidus. Since I use Porphyry it will be interesting to see how transits and progressions affect the different cusp positions. Some close conjunctions to Porphyry cusps occurred while checking the money bomb dates but possibly the same could seen with Placidus -- the subjective acausal (and holographic) dimension at work.

There may be a possible huge unprecedented military support (active duty and veterans) event on 2/20 -- President's day -- for Dr. Paul. That day transiting URANUS at 2*40' close to Porphyry 11th cusp of 2*43' --  also SUN and tr NEPTUNE conjunct NEPTUNE while tr MOON sweeps through 9th and 10th houses. There's also talk of smaller versions of this during the week leading up at various Dr Paul events in South Carolina. (check the thread by Adam Kokesh in grassroots central)

One cautionary note -- there may be a "Huntsman surge' today, much like what happened with Santorum. His natal chart looks very strong today as well and it might be the Iowa fiasco played out in NH. But his MARS/ARIES drive may have caused him to do something less than ethical if you have been following the speculation regarding a controversial youtube incident.

(birth time from political astrology site -- 11:58 am on March 26th, 1960 in Redwood City, California)

----------


## Ariondys

seriously this thing logs me out too fast.  that could be annoying.

actually I like Koch houses as a general preference.  There's nothing but opinions in astrology literature as to house systems.  What do you do thou?  God never gave us any answers from the back of the book to double check anything and intermediate house cusps move right along with any rectifications.  Ultimately it's 3 dimensional and not every planet is hugging the ecliptic, but I haven't seen anyone write about this.  I've seen the Sun transit my Koch houses sometimes, and I'm sure some other planets too.

The Primary is underway as though it's just getting started at the moment.  I made a chart for Huntsman whom I hadn't taken seriously enough to even discover his birthday.
Progressed Mars conjunct Sun
Transit Uranus conjunct Sun
I suppose this is like Huntsman's week for being on a "search for the stars" reality show.  Lots of excitement.
Transit Saturn conjunct's his (tropical)Solar Return Ascendant(tropical).  I'll assume he drops out after today.

Mitt has a Transit Mars opposite Sun exact around the time the counting in nearing done.  Some reason to be angry?

----------


## SisCyn

I usually use Placidus.  Have tried to my hand at a few horary questions...Regiomontanus.  But I rather like Equal houses, best when I think to change the settings!

----------


## SisCyn

Astrology 101 for newbies - KEY WORDS 

Ron's sun:  LEO - key words:  I WILL

Ron's moon:  TAURUS - key words:  I POSSESS

Ron's prominent Virgo Stellium (Mercury, Neptune, Retrograde Venus) - key words:  I ANALYZE

----------


## SisCyn

RX Venus in Virgo.  House placement could be very important here.  Transit Mars conjunct today setting off all other planets involved in Mystic Rectangle.  Simple.

----------


## Uriah

Umm..., yah, whatever this all means. Tell me. Laymen terms.

----------


## SisCyn

The planet Mars as it is traveling right now, has exactly reached the place where Venus was sitting on the day Ron was born.  

Mars is raw energy, militaristic, and firey.

While it is traversing this place where Venus sat, it is forming a favorable geometric relationship to the other planets that make up the Mystic Rectangle in Ron's birth chart.  

It is an indicator, rather than a cause.  And the indication is a burst energy to what all those planets symbolize.  Mars the soldier scored a victory tonight!

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

> actually I like Koch houses as a general preference.  There's nothing but opinions in astrology literature as to house systems.  What do you do thou?  God never gave us any answers from the back of the book to double check anything and intermediate house cusps move right along with any rectifications.  *Ultimately it's 3 dimensional and not every planet is hugging the ecliptic, but I haven't seen anyone write about this.*  I've seen the Sun transit my Koch houses sometimes, and I'm sure some other planets too.


I've been mulling over this recently and here are some thoughts:

I suppose that a 3D zodiacal energy web of any planet/sun system can be viewed from many perspectives but the natural complementary pair of perpendicular (longitude) and parallel (declination) projection provides the best 2D maps to define a particular zodiac. Perpendicular needs a distant nonlocal (universal) point of projection while the parallel can be made from a local (personal) planet-based point of projection. 

I'm beginning to think that the Porphyry system models the (universal) perpendicular projection and the Campanus system models the (local) parallel projection and both are simple and elegant math-wise. 

Our universal spherical/circular zodiac field uses trisection between equinox and solstice (trisect 90* quadrant) so why not trisect the AC-MC quadrant which is a localized model of our zodiac?  The houses do not display exact 30* sector symmetry but do display their own unique symmetry per nativity. Although rarely a perfect 90* quadrant of ecliptic there are still oppositions, trines and sextiles that define the house cusp relationships. There just are not as many as sign cusps of a perfect circular zodiac. Porphyry, the person, was a Platonist and this system has platonic character.

I see the Campanus system as a model of how the zodiac field is shaped by the earth's elliptic orbit wherein the solstices are about 18* off alignment to the perihelion and aphelion and creates different arc lengths when sweeping 30* sectors. The Campanus house measure can be done locally at the nativity and I can imagine 3000 years ago an astrologer -- at the ready -- aligning a protractor and viewing in parallel projection to the diurnal arc of the ecliptic to measure the arc lengths of each 30* sector as a birth occurs. 

I've read that Campanus has wide appeal for psychological chart delineation (Rudyhar) while Porphyry has electional chart appeal -- personal and universal? Even if this is not always the case the RP campaign chart with Porphyry cusps has been working for me to where I further subdivide each house into 12 subhouses to determine the "house phase" of that particular house. Basically the duad sign approach to houses except that its always in order 1-12. 

This will be an ongoing experiment for further testing of dates, events and meaning.

The 14 Jan moneybomb announced this week has tr SUN trine both SUN and MOON while entering the #8 house phase within the 8th house -- a double 8th house effect. Of course many other chart factors involved this weekend ie tr JUPITER in Taurus closing in on MARS (both in the #9 phase of 11th house), tr VENUS in #2 phase of 10th that day until crossing 0 Pis 21 into #3 and closing in on NEPTUNE.

The tr URANUS is in #12 phase of the 10th house which, as one particular theme, indicates the spiritual and karmic dimension of the movement of military personnel who are planning these rallies for Dr Paul in SC and on President's Day in Wash DC.  The dissolution and breaking down of the old military structure based on moral and spiritual principles. Then the crossing of the 11th cusp that day or the next -- a very dramatic shockwave affect of this unprecedented rally. 

The tr URANUS in this #12 phase is also indicating the effect of the campaign -- the supporters and Dr Paul are *'dangerous' to the status quo* in his epic NH speech Tuesday evening -- and there's some Uranian collective global interest -- where I read that even orthodox Jews came up to Dr Paul at a town hall gathering last Sunday agreeing with his views towards Israel and religious freedom.

----------


## SisCyn

That Mercury - Venus (debilitated and retrograde in Virgo) - Neptune conjunction has me a little concerned.  Know what I mean?

----------


## Revolution9

> That Mercury - Venus (debilitated and retrograde in Virgo) - Neptune conjunction has me a little concerned.  Know what I mean?


No. This ain't exactly an astrology forum.

Rev9

----------


## 1stAmendguy

What's Ron's ascendant? Was his birth time recorded?

----------


## Revolution9

> What's Ron's ascendant? Was his birth time recorded?


They have tried to nail it by using events and locations in his life. IIRC it is 7:35am as the probable time..

Rev9

----------


## Ariondys

Re: retrograde neptune

http://www.arlenekramer.net/astrology14.asp
One striking example pointed out by McCormick was the relation between Retrograde Neptune and World War II Generals. Neptune was retrograde forty-four percent of the time in the studied interval. Consequently, one would have expected about forty-four percent of the Generals to have a Retrograde Neptune, but ninety-two percent was found! (General MacArthur was an exception.) In the opposite direction, only nineteen percent of United States Presidents had a Retrograde Neptune. What is there in a Retrograde Neptune that encourages the development of Generals, but restricts the development of Presidents? Is it because a Retrograde Neptune impedes the talent for lying and pretending? Troops must trust their leader. The public expects politicians to skirt the truth when necessary. And successful politicians do.

I am not too worried about a person having retrograde planets.  It happens.

http://www.arlenekramer.net/astrology15.asp
The next most common occurrence (7.7%) is the pattern of no retrograde planets. I have found that people with no retrograde planets are unique in their perseverance to attain their goals. McCormick found that "athletes and dancers possess this confirmation in abundance." He also found zero retrograde planets in an unexpectedly high number (36%!) Of the charts of United States Presidents. The road to the Presidency is arduous and perseverance is needed to attain that goal. 

Paul has 3 retrograde planets.

----------


## Ariondys

I'd like to draw everyone's eye to Aug 30, and Nov 6.  The positions of transit Jupiter in each chart is almost identical, a slight adjustment in the actual date/time used will make them identical of course.  This transit Jupiter is square Paul's Neptune.

And the other big challenge, in the weeks after Aug 30: transit Saturn square Pluto

Squares are a challenging aspect.  Not everything will be easy and wonderful, as should be expected.
This is the stuff that worries me.  I'm fairly convinced Ron Paul is what he appears to be, unlike the other candidates, so it would worry me that anything should disrupt his path to Jan 20.

----------


## Ariondys

> I suppose this is like Huntsman's week for being on a "search for the stars" reality show.  Lots of excitement.
> Transit Saturn conjunct's his (tropical)Solar Return Ascendant(tropical).  I'll assume he drops out after today.


http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics...t-of-gop-race/
score 1 for me.

----------


## Dsylexic

can you summarize it beyond 'the path to nomination is not easy' to the rest of us? that would be fairly obvious.does romney's chart look better than paul's?

----------


## Ariondys

Live
watching the debate here; got Charsleton coordinate for my transit chart: 80:01'00W 32:53'00N
not a word from Paul for like 10 minutes.  Then the transit Ascendant, Ron Paul talking nonstop 8:42-8:45EST conjunct Ron Paul's Mercury
I had that in my sights for like 20 minutes, thinking, omg let Ron Paul talk already.

----------


## Ariondys

> can you summarize it beyond 'the path to nomination is not easy' to the rest of us? that would be fairly obvious.does romney's chart look better than paul's?


Yes, and yes.
It's just my target audience isn't non-astrologers.  You can look up references for transits easily.  I point out some squaring transits mostly because I've been making it look like this is a cake-walk for Ron.

http://www.horoscopeswithin.com/saturn_transit.php
Saturn square Pluto
Not an easy time unless you like walking on eggs. Outer events could manage to challenge you at every turn by bringing up very sensitive issues, one after another. You may have to move ever so gently and with patience to avoid explosions and anger. 

http://www.horoscopeswithin.com/jupiter_transit.php
Jupiter square Neptune
Continued success on the career level may point to your abandoning some of your hopes and dreams, your ideals. While success is important, don't throw the baby out with the bath water. Your ideals got you where you are. Try for a good compromise. 

http://www.bobmarksastrologer.com/tr...Saturn18.4.htm
Saturn Transits in Aspect to Natal Pluto: Pluto rules deep and hidden things. Like a volcano, they can build up pressure, unseen and unsuspected until an explosive burst. Saturn is restriction, but it also tends to bring problems to the surface. When Saturn transits natal Pluto with a stressful aspect (conjunction, square, or opposition) the people you meet are not likely to be of the highest caliber, especially those governed by the house that Pluto is in, or the house that it rules (the house with the sign of Scorpio on the cusp). For instance, if you are born with Pluto in your 3rd House (siblings and neighbors) any long simmering disputes you may have with a sibling or neighbor will tend to come to a head. Make an extra effort to solve the problems without letting things get out of hand. Saturn can be bitter and Pluto explosive. There doesn’t even have to be an old dispute. It could also be that either you or they are just “venting” an internal problem. In any event, the people you attract now may not be underworld characters, but they might as well be. Make an extra effort to avoid power struggles. This transit makes it more likely for them to occur. The harmonious transits (sextile and trine) can be very helpful. Pluto is great power and Saturn is focus and discipline. Schedule extra work. You will be able to accomplish more when this one hits. Actually, if you can keep the stressful aspects from exploding, you can accomplish a lot with them as well. After all, stressful aspects do increase power, especially the square.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

One Mind > any chart

----------


## SisCyn

> Re: retrograde neptune
> 
> http://www.arlenekramer.net/astrology14.asp
> One striking example pointed out by McCormick was the relation between Retrograde Neptune and World War II Generals. Neptune was retrograde forty-four percent of the time in the studied interval. Consequently, one would have expected about forty-four percent of the Generals to have a Retrograde Neptune, but ninety-two percent was found! (General MacArthur was an exception.) In the opposite direction, only nineteen percent of United States Presidents had a Retrograde Neptune. What is there in a Retrograde Neptune that encourages the development of Generals, but restricts the development of Presidents? Is it because a Retrograde Neptune impedes the talent for lying and pretending? Troops must trust their leader. The public expects politicians to skirt the truth when necessary. And successful politicians do.
> 
> I am not too worried about a person having retrograde planets.  It happens.
> 
> http://www.arlenekramer.net/astrology15.asp
> The next most common occurrence (7.7%) is the pattern of no retrograde planets. I have found that people with no retrograde planets are unique in their perseverance to attain their goals. McCormick found that "athletes and dancers possess this confirmation in abundance." He also found zero retrograde planets in an unexpectedly high number (36%!) Of the charts of United States Presidents. The road to the Presidency is arduous and perseverance is needed to attain that goal. 
> ...


No, neither am I.  I have 4 retrograde planets:  Neptune, Pluto, and retro Jupiter which is conjunct retrograde Uranus. All above the horizon.  It supposedly shows involution rather than evolution.

My son is one with NO retrogrades.

Venus retrograde can present a problem in relating.  Then that is compounded by being in Virgo, plus conjunct Neptune.  My daughter has retrograde Venus conjunct the Sun in Virgo.  It's hard to relate when you are criticizing...this is the dilema of Venus in Virgo, let alone retrograde (thought Paul's has progressed to direct, which is good).  The Neptune conjunction with Venus PLUS Mercury here shows, to me, that he may not be 100% right all the time.  This could also show spirituality or other Neptunian qualities (such as delusion, deception or even lying by omission).  Well, you know Neptune; its purpose is to hide so well that we are not even aware of what its doing and therefore, is hard to interpret.  We have to say we honestly don't know, but we know that the potential is there for something.

----------


## Ariondys

Romney has 4 retrogrades, Gingrich is may very well be the actual competitor before long.  He's the one with the 0 retrogrades.  He seems like he "should" be the CFR favorite to me.  They are the great spinmasters in the US afterall, so it may be presented that way before long if they agree with me on who "their" favorite is.

----------


## pinkmandy

What a fun thread! An astrology blog (Moggy) I follow (she is very accurate imo) did a birth chart on Ron Paul back in October. The chart is here
http://moggysworldofastrology-moggy..../ron-paul.html and here are the details:




> DATA:  August 20, 1935 @ 3:20 p.m. rectified - Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> As birth time is unknown, this chart has been recitified by astrologer David R. Roell, who has a talent for such matters.  The interpretation set forth below is my own.
> 
> MARS, planetary ruler of Aries and Scorpio, symbolizes activity and the capacity to assert oneself based upon personal desire.  Mars represents the Warrior within who possesses the energy, drive and ambition to accomplish that which we desire.  It represents the place in one's life where we move the hardest to get things done.
> 
> MARS:  12* SCORPIO 46' (13th degree) IN THE 11TH HOUSE.
> Scorpio is a secretive sign, known for its creative ability, here associated with the house of aspirations...or rather, a particular kind of aspiration.  The 11th house is a highly self-expressive house where the expression occurs in a social context where one's identity is integrated with, and expressed as part of, a group identity.  This house signifies one's relationship to a corporation of which one is a member, such as the U.S. House of Representatives.
> 
> ...


More at link.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

In the* RP campaign chart* of May 13, 2011 a key transit this weekend is progressed Moon in an exact closing square to natal Pluto -- imo this reflects how the intense weather in SC is affecting voter turnout which is to RP's advantage. 

This also reflects taking on the power structure, the establishment (Pluto in Capricorn) which is indicated by REV PAC's event tonight taking on the MSM. A surge of money donations also looks probable after tonight since progressed Moon is in Taurus phase of 5th house. Money invested/donated to campaign. 

Also there were RPF threads today describing strong active military voter turnout and large numbers of firemen coming out to vote as if they have been planning and coordinating this. This indicates a more favorable expression of Pluto in Capricorn. and Uranus in Aries in Pisces phase of 10th house. 

This Moon square Pluto also reflects strong catalyst leading to greater college voter turnout due to their* desire to feel powerful* and take on the GOP and corporate establishment. 

These and other events today are reflected and augmented by other favorable transits ie Sun now in Aquarius square natal Mars, Jupiter conjunct natal Mars, Venus sextile Pluto and conjunct Chiron.

*Romney's campaign chart* has progressed Moon at Gemini 29* 58' -- unstable and critical period occurring for the past month and more intensified starting after the NH primary -- their poor response to the Bain controversy ie Cayman Island accounts, exposure regarding Mitt's tax returns and his poor response, the Iowa Caucus debacle exposed as now Santorum being declared the clear winner. 

The long Mars transit is going back and forth across the Ascendent of the campaign chart indicating erratic, compulsive and aggressive behavior leading to unwise political and public relations decisions. This will continue through February. 

The long Mars transit is also going back and forth opposite Mitt's Sun in his personal chart (this month and Feb) -- a stressful aspect reflecting a "fight or flight" mode he's feeling as the campaign has turned negative for him.  Mitt's wife Ann has had MS since 1998 and he is now aware of Marianne Gingrich who also has MS and who was under stress and dumped by Newt in the midst of being diagnosed. See her ABC interview. (MS = Multiple Sclerosis)

This "coincidence" of MS of both his wife and Marianne G has personal and karmic undertones and may intensify his anger and disrespect towards Gingrich and lead to some intense verbal and campaign ad battles for the next few weeks. 

Their composite chart (Mitt + Newt) is volatile and confrontational -- T square of Sun, Pluto, Venus -- Moon opposite Uranus -- Mars opposite Jupiter -- all in tight orbs.

When Michele Bachmann referred to them repeatedly as "Newt Romney" in one debate that appeared to stir up some karmic angst between them.

----------


## thoughtomator

It's easier to figure out where I stand, just look for Mayor Bloomberg's position on an issue - I'm on the other side of it.

----------


## Ariondys

15 mins for some results now, whee

in Paul's chart

transit Venus conjunct Descendant
an excellent time to make an agreeable impression on someone new.

transit Jupiter semisquare Chiron
activated by transit sun sesquiquadrate Chiron
(nearest in meaning to a weak square)
http://cafeastrology.com/jupitertransits.html
Jupiter transits square Chiron
#You may have a tendency to get carried away with your beliefs, faith, confidence, and sense of optimism during this period. You can unknowingly set yourself up for a rude awakening or disappointment if you depend too much on your principles and theories. Coming to terms with your inner world and self-development is fine, as long as you avoid pushing your ideas, objectives, and viewpoints onto others, as they are less likely to find your visions and quests meaningful at this time. You may feel set apart from the mainstream as far as your hopes, wishes, and expectations are concerned. Your faith may mislead you to believe that everything around you can be healed with positive thinking, yet much more effort is required to handle any personal hardship or crisis at this time.

connected to the RP campaign chart on the same 8th harmonic.
RP campaign chart

transit Jupiter conjunct Mars (orb=2 arcminutes)
Activated transit via the Transit Sun squaring the same Mars.
Awesomeness 
Winning energy.
To win.
http://cafeastrology.com/jupitertransits.html
Jupiter transits conjunct natal Mars Your energy levels and your competitive spirit expand with this transit. Be cautious of immoderation at this time, especially if your natal Mars is afflicted. Overestimating your abilities is possible. However, if some level of moderation is employed at this time, this is an excellent time to gather the courage to start something new or enterprising. Taking up a new physical activity is a possibility. At this time, you are drawn to traditionally male qualities and strength. You may attract people who symbolize these energies to you, and/or you may develop your confidence and courage at this time. You do things in big ways, and your libido is increased. Positive thinking can work very much in your favor. You expect to win, and this attitude can go a long way towards getting what you want.

and also

that progressed Moon square Pluto (orb=2arcminutes) about a day of progressed moon movement, thus accurate to the day.
an intense day

what can I say..  it's time Ron upset the applecart and won.  This could do it.  People(everyone) can see he's a perfectly viable candidate now after contending twice.  So the argument that's he unelectable is false now and everyone can see that, can attract more a higher %

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Ariondys quote:



> I suppose this is like Huntsman's week for being on a "search for the stars" reality show. Lots of excitement.
> Transit Saturn conjunct's his (tropical)Solar Return Ascendant(tropical). I'll assume he drops out after today.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics...t-of-gop-race/
> score 1 for me.


Good call -- Huntsman was like a "shooting star" who got his fifteen minutes of fame and now this:

Just after the NH primary the RP campaign filed a defamation suit regarding that bogus attack youtube video (Manchurian Candidate) which may be traced back to Huntsman or some other candidate or media troll. 

At the time, in the *campaign chart* Jupiter in applying conjunct to Mars and progressed Moon (Libra law) applying square to Pluto (in 7th house of legal matters) stand out as positive proactive indicators -- we're going to fight back and protect (Moon and Jupiter) the reputation and character of Dr. Paul and this movement.The Mars transit is also apparent as it makes a square aspect to AC/DC and nodes.

In your last post:



> transit Jupiter conjunct Mars (orb=2 arcminutes)
> Activated transit via the Transit Sun squaring the same Mars.
> Awesomeness
> Winning energy.


At his speech last night Dr. Paul sure did look confident and like a winner and spoke well -- I get the sense that there's some positive activity going on behind the scenes as Progressed Moon square Pluto plays out for the next couple months. Some bumps along the way but I am testing a version of this closing square as Capricorn with Aries duad character during the next 2.5 degrees of separation. A thread mentioned the *Valley Forge theme* -- regroup and reorganize the troops after a lost battle and devise with new strategies while muliplying the intensity of effort -- also the active military/veteran rally theme for President's Day is building.

Another quote:



> that progressed Moon square Pluto (orb=2arcminutes) about a day of progressed moon movement, thus accurate to the day.
> an intense day
> 
> what can I say.. it's time Ron upset the applecart and won. This could do it. People(everyone) can see he's a perfectly viable candidate now after contending twice. So the argument that's he unelectable is false now and everyone can see that, can attract more a higher %


This is still a valid interpretation -- the 100th monkey effect is working and we're making steady consistent gains as Dr. Paul stated last night. It takes time due to the free will effect and mental complexity of these higher primates called Republican voters.

Here's the evidence from a poster last night:



> In 2008, 16,155 people cast their vote for Ron Paul in South Carolina.
> In 2012, 77,653 people cast their vote for Ron Paul in South Carolina.
> 
> 61K new supporters of liberty in 4 years. Sounds like a good night to me.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Checking out the grassroots page.

Great picture of Ron having fun and showing his playful Leo side.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...aving-Some-Fun

----------


## Ariondys

observe the newt leap in polling popularity here
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epo...mary-1597.html
jumping from 14% to 35% between nov 28 and nov 30
Newt Gingrich
Born:	June 17, 1943, 11:45pm ,Harrisburg, PA
Sun:	26°03' Gemini	AS:	19°19' Aquarius
Moon:	25°11' Sagittarius	MC:	6°44' Sagittarius

The transit Sun at conjunct the Midheaven; Florida seems to know where Gingrich's MC is.

less obvious here: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epo...tion-1452.html
but the mountain of popularity is during the transit Sun in the 10th still

----------


## Ariondys

Romney is due for his transit Sun conjunct MC
Born:	March 12, 1947, 9:51 AM, Detroit, MI
Sun:	21°11' Pisces	AS:	0°58' Gemini
Moon:	27°37' Scorpio	MC:	6°41' Aquarius

transit Sun conjunct MC estimated for jan 27 using this data.

hm, see the 22 Life path on gingrich, romney is a 9

Ron Paul gets his transit Sun to the MC in May, just a few days past one of the two eclipses this year.  Which has interesting things written about the "14th South" Saros Series eclipse.  tends to bring success from long periods of hard work, obsessive ideas finally being accepted.  Push for the acceptance of ideas as this eclipse brings the long awaited breakthrough.  The eclipse is in orb of Paul's Midheaven, and Mitt's Ascendant.

That series was making eclipse in 1976(9tau), 1994(20tau), 2012(0gem)

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

The incident today with Rand Paul being detained by the TSA is very consistent with the *RP campaign* chart and the family connection of the progressed Moon at exact square to Pluto. This morning transiting Sun and Moon in Aquarius and crossing into 9th house of the chart -- travel-related and political, legal rights issue.

Now the story has exploded according this thread.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Paul-standoff

----------


## Ariondys

Could another Republican join the 2012 race?
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/...80R04P20120128
One complicating factor: Ron Paul. [?]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.alabamaforronpaul.com/math.htm
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...aeWcxNFE#gid=0
1/3/12	Iowa	                Caucus	Proportional 28	4	0	6	6	6	6	28
1/10/12	New Hampshire	Primary	Proportional	12		2	3	7			12
1/21/12	South Carolina	Primary	Take All	25	23			2			25
1/31/12	Florida               Primary	Take All	50							0
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Transit Sun opposite Gingrich's Pluto on the Jan 26 debate
indicates intense encounters with others and circumstances reveals aspects of yourself ignored or not understood.  Signifies power struggles with others where you must stand up for your position.  You should avoid being overweening and domineering because it will only create conflict that will probably lose.
http://www.nationalreview.com/corner
Newt’s Worst Night
By Rich Lowry
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Born:	June 17, 1943, 11:45 PM
in:	Harrisburg (PA) (United States)
Sun:	26°03' Gemini	AS:	19°19' Aquarius
Moon:	25°11' Sagittarius	MC:	6°44' Sagittarius

odds are Gingrich has Antares culminating (~11:51pm +/-4)  I'll suggest 11:49 to pull in the Ascendant=Moon/Mars
The astrological influences of the star Antares

According to Ptolemy it is of the nature of Mars and Jupiter. Alvidas gives Jupiter sextile Venus, but this is unlikely considering the decidedly martial and malefic nature of the star. It causes malevolence, destructiveness, liberality, broad-mindedness, evil presages and danger of fatality and makes its natives rash, ravenous, headstrong and destructive to themselves by their own obstinacy. [Robson*, 136.]

A Mars nature, in which the powers of Mercury and Jupiter and Saturn are also added. Antares makes people tough, belligerent and pugnacious. This is an important star for military personnel and is said to convey mental alertness, strategic ability and courage and to make dare-devils, especially if tied up with the MC, Ascendant, Sun or Jupiter. If associated with Mars, courage is said to become foolhardiness, leading to increased dangers. Natives with this particular configuration have to be prepared at all times for sudden incidents, unforeseen events and potential accidents. According to tradition, Antares is of violent character and is credited with being significant for a violent death, either in battle or by process of law. On the other hand, danger may come about by fire, weapons or machinery. Antares is also said to be unfortunate for the eyes, if in conjunction with the Ascendant, Moon or Sun and this has proven to be the case by later researchers. [Fixed Stars and Their Interpretation, Elsbeth Ebertin, 1928, p.70-71.]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What the heck is this junk
Romney:  solar arc Neptune square Mercury(exact end of june)
Gingrich: progressed Mercury conjunct Neptune(exact end of august)
clearly neither is to be trusted, does it need emphasis like this
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jan 31, Transit Venus conjunct Romney's Sun:  you may be quite popular today.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The star Suolocin aka Alpha Delphinus coculminates with an MC with Romney's birthday at 9:51:44am +/- 4 minute.
this is the "leading man", debonair actor type  to have MC co-culminate with Suolocin.  So I tend to think the birthtime needs little adjustment.

Stars nearby in setting position:  Antares, Zuben Eschamali support adding a couple minutes.  Zuben Eschamali being the more self-interested star of the political pair: Zuben Eschamali & Zuben Elgenubi.  He's a team player.  This star is probably part of his chart.  You do a search for Mitt Romney and Team Player and the searches easily pop up.

Therefore 9:54:48am +/- 4 minute.
Combining the 2 orbs gives 9:47:44 - 9:55:44   &   9:50:48 - 9:59:48
and thus 9:50:48am - 9:55:44am

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Are we reaching a "tipping point" in the near future? This is talked about and presented as a demographic and marketing principle called *Maloney's 16% Rule.*

Here's the thread with diagram at post #8.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Tipping-Point

The diagram shows that reaching the standard deviation boundary starts the snowball effect -- again not unlike the 100th monkey effect which, in his own way, Dr Paul has mentioned on numerous occasions -- the consistent steady increase of SOLID awareness and support will eventually reach critical mass (16%) and take off at a much higher rate. Also involved is a retooling and ramp up of the campaign organization and messaging.

Lets consider as main astrological indicators of this tipping point as transits of *Uranus, Neptune* and the *Merc/Uran midpoint* to the *RP campaign chart*.

The *Merc/Uran midpoint* is used because *Mercury rules the Ascendent* and *Uranus rules the Midheaven* of this chart, so a powerful planetary focus provided by their midpoint.

The* Merc/Uran midpoint*, in the sign of *Pisces* and the *Midheaven 10th house*, made a transit across *Neptune* during Jan 27-28 and is about to transit *Chiron* (influential folks who can bridge the social/financial/political gap) on Feb 1. Within the past few days there's been new 'quasi-endorsements' by celebrity-types (ie Snoop Dog) and Silicon Valley entrepeneurs and a new Gallup Poll showing RP vs Obama as a statistical tie.

Key transit dates for the *Merc/Uran midpoint* is Feb 18-22 (square aspect to *Ascendent and Moon Nodes*), Feb 25-26 (oppose aspect to *Moon* - grassroots support), March 1-5 (ingress into *Aries* and 11th house and transit conjunction to *Uranus* in 11th house), March 20-21 (makes a stop/station and recrosses *Uranus* in 11th house) -- more dates later if needed.

Key transit dates for *Uranus* is Feb 19-22 (ingress into 11th house) and March 2-3 (return conjunction to *Chart Uranus* in 11th house -- potential REVOLUTIONAL movement tipping point) -- long term the week leading up to June 24 is the first of seven major *Uranus-Pluto squares* experienced on the planetary/world level -- expect heightened crisis events in US, Europe and Arab nations or even a natural mega event ie earthquake. 

Key transit dates for* Neptune* is Feb 3 (final ingress into *Pisces*), Feb 24 (return conjunction to *Chart Neptune* in 10th house -- the *Neptune* archetype of affecting mass consciousness via music/media/RP rockstar attraction is strong through March and April as it moves the next 2.5 degrees from Chart Neptune) 

Edit: Two additions are:

Transit of *Chiron* return to conjunct *Chart Chiron* in *Pisces 10th house* Feb 23.

The grand Earth trine of *Mars-Venus/Jupiter-Pluto* gets started on March 6 (Super Tuesday) as *Venus* makes its ingress into *Taurus* to conjunct *Chart Mars* in 11th house. Its strength peaks by March 13 as especially favorable to *RP's natal chart* but is placed in the social houses of 7th and 11th and the grassroots 4th house of the *RP campaign chart* which enhances their function.

So dates to watch as signs of tipping points:

Feb 1 (also 55th wedding anniversary of Ron and Carol)
Feb 3
Feb 18-22 (Veterans for RP march on Whitehouse in Washington DC rally)
Feb 23  (financial/social support from influential celebrity/political types -- natural followup to rally event)
Feb 24-26 (Neptune return and Merc/Uran opposition aspect to Moon)
March 1-5 
March 2-3 (major Uranus return - potential tipping point before Super Tuesday)
March 6-13
March 20-21

----------


## Ariondys

Charles "Buddy" Roemer wants in.  CNN say Former Governor talks GOP race.

hm, why would CNN bring this guy up, he was already a candidate that I never heard of.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddy_R...tial_candidacy

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

> Are we reaching a "tipping point" in the near future? This is talked about and presented as a demographic and marketing principle called *Maloney's 16% Rule.*
> 
> Here's the thread with diagram at post #8.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Tipping-Point
> 
> The diagram shows that reaching the standard deviation boundary starts the snowball effect -- again not unlike the 100th monkey effect which, in his own way, Dr Paul has mentioned on numerous occasions -- the consistent steady increase of SOLID awareness and support will eventually reach critical mass (16%) and take off at a much higher rate. Also involved is a retooling and ramp up of the campaign organization and messaging.


I had to take more time to consider this *Maloney 16% Rule* to take in how the grassroots folks on the RPF boards have been responding since after the disappointing result in Nevada and somewhat lukewarm results this past Feb 7th.  In the diagram is the *'chasm' boundary* which I think the RP campaign is at right now and we (grassroots) are feeling this chasm and many threads have be up reflecting this sense of hitting a wall and losing momentum and therefore being adamant as to suggestions on how RP and the campaign staff need to make drastic strategy changes and get more direct and aggressive.

The RP campaign has been in more or less in *'scarcity mode'* according to the diagram -- marketing and campaigning in a way where they are 'staying within themselves' and maintaining a consistency and viability.  But now this chasm boundary is being felt and there are signs that they are going into *'social proof mode'* by providing _social proof_ to supporters and the public at large with a recent letter to supporters explaining their strategy and getting *Doug Wead* on the *Rachel Maddow show* to again explain and provide proof of a winning strategy and that we are doing better than perceived.  

The* RP campaign chart* is expressing this need to push this 'social proof mode' by way of *transit Venus*  making its ingress into assertive, dynamic *Aries* on Feb 8th and conjuncting *transit Uranus* in *Aries* yesterday and ingressing into the *11th House* of social and political consciousness and movement.  The chart ruler *Mercury* (messenger/communicator/Doug Wead) also made an exact ingress into the public, political 10th House yesterday. This chart continues to display a very accurate mapping of events thanks to the accuracy of the time of RP announcement discovered by the Political Astrology blogger/astrologer Patrick Watson. So props to him.

Today, Maine caucus day, *transit Sun trines Ascendent*, *transit Mercury* in sextile aspect to 11th House natal planets *Jupiter, Mercury, Venus* which is offset by *retrograde transit Mars square Ascendent* so some blockage of tonight's results indicated.

On Feb 14th -- NOBP moneybomb day -- a very timely day where *transit Venus squares natal Pluto*, *transit Sun* just recently ingresses into 10th House, *transit Mercury* ingresses into *Pisces* towards conjunction of natal *Neptune in 10th House* -- all very favorable and catalytic.

The dates again from last post indicating a building up phase but augmented by the 'social proof' mention today.



> So dates to watch as signs of tipping points:
> 
> Feb 1 (also 55th wedding anniversary of Ron and Carol)
> Feb 3
> Feb 18-22 (Veterans for RP march on Whitehouse in Washington DC rally)
> Feb 23  (financial/social support from influential celebrity/political types -- natural followup to rally event)
> Feb 24-26 (Neptune return and Merc/Uran opposition aspect to Moon)
> March 1-5 
> March 2-3 (major Uranus return - potential tipping point before Super Tuesday)
> ...

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

> Today, Maine caucus day, *transit Sun trines Ascendent*, *transit Mercury* in sextile aspect to 11th House natal planets *Jupiter, Mercury, Venus* which is offset by *retrograde transit Mars square Ascendent* so some blockage of tonight's results indicated.


I had to come back to note the synchronicity of the retrograde transit of *Mars square Ascendent* as translating into the concept of obstruction or blockage of expression in the RP campaign chart. Various events occurred that signified this blockage -- sudden scheduling of 5 new pro-Romney caucus locations, canceling some caucuses due to weather, a poster on the grassroots forum showing the vote list of his county where he and his wife's votes were not counted -- definitely the dark side of *retrograde Mars*. 

Again this particular transit offset the other favorable transits which still indicated RP's best performance and best percentage of 36%. So a mixed bag of transits and events.

In *Romney's campaign chart* retrograde *Mars* was more favorable in that it had transited its *Ascendent* around Feb 8th and into the 12th House -- translates to repressed anger being channeled into action by those who are behind the scenes -- distortion, manipulation and control tactics and the 'win at all costs' desire which led to the CPAC and the Maine caucus result. 

Feb 14-15, while in the 12th House, this *Mars* transit squares the *Midheaven* (the cusp of the public/political 10th house) and so a possible negative exposure event regarding today's caucus results or even some other 'karmic dirt' exposed regarding the Romney campaign. Or more manipulation of power could occur in Romney's favor but at a potentially karmic cost in the long term. 

This transit Mars will remain retrograde in the 12th house of *Romney's campaign chart* until April 14 where it stops at *4*41' Virgo* and proceeds to forward motion again remaining in the 12th house until June 15th to make a return across the *Ascendent*. This imo may be a time of dissolution and undermining/undoing of the campaign for Romney as the transits already mentioned for the *RP campaign chart* indicate favorable events and positive momentum. I'm of course somewhat biased but this is a valid outcome, although not the only one.

This transit is also significant in *Romney's personal natal chart* in an opposition aspect to his *Sun, Mercury and Mars* which indicates oppositional forces at play and is problematic. Will not go into detail with dates and interpretations until further events unfold because free will always exists to alter the probabilities shown by transits and progressions -- especially if projected too far ahead.

----------


## Ariondys

onpaulflix.com/2012/02/ron-paul-announced-winner-of-washington-county-maine-caucus-2012-feb-18-2012/

1 of those "neglected" counties in Maine
4 votes Gingrich
8 vote Romney
57 vote Santorum
163 vote Paul

----------


## Ariondys

this is what I would call the tipping point, or turning point as one of the keywords for Chiron is often phrased.  transit Chiron square Midheaven.  This is where is starts to come to light that Maine was won by Paul.

Still a debate and a vote to watch and wait until Mar 6 where the good Jupiter stuff is.

----------


## Ariondys

I'm not a vedic astrologer so i don't even know if I would be doing this right

Astro-Research: US President Dasha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGU4T...eature=related

So if Paul was in a Saturn Dasha that would be good...

http://www.astrojyoti.com/lesson9.htm
Dashas
The dasas are the ruling periods of planets. There are more than 50 different types of Dasha systems, but the most popular and accurate one is the Vimshottari Dasha system. We are explaining this system.
At the time of your birth, the star constellation in which your moon is placed in your birth chart, and the degrees in which it is placed, determines which dasas will be in operation during your life.

Depending on by how many degrees, moon has traveled in the nakshatra at the time of birth, the first dasa gets reduced proportionately.

I think his moon started near the end of Venus Dasha, about 3 years of it.
3+6+10+7+18+16+19=79
so still in Saturn Dasha until 79y/o

and everyone else:
obama in saturn dasha
romney in sun dasha
gingrich in jupiter dasha
santorum in saturn dasha

I guess according to this research  someone with a Sun dasha has no chance.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Doing some testing tonight.

Let's see if I can get this image to be linked.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Well, the image went to ZOOMED OUT mode which doesn't quite fit but the link to another page does look OK. 

Everyone is sensing the good momentum after the debate and after the Veteran's march in Washington DC so wanted to give this thread some pizzaz in the form of this *RP Campaign Chart* that we've been talking about. On the chart there are some brief and general notes based on my impressions so far. Much more detail needed to get a more full interpretation.

----------


## Eleutheria7

I am wondering what is going to happen in august that will cause problems. Will there be another 911 style event leading to criticism of Paul's foreign policy? What type of astrological events happened during 911?

Aug 30, and Nov 6

----------


## Ariondys

> I am wondering what is going to happen in august that will cause problems. Will there be another 911 style event leading to criticism of Paul's foreign policy? What type of astrological events happened during 911?
> 
> Aug 30, and Nov 6


I don't think so.  Pluto will be in a triple transit of Opposing Jupiter(Mar-Dec 2012).  Danger of becoming arrogant and domineering to those around you.  Becoming a law unto yourself.  I already noticed the news ramped up pointing out Iran over and over after a few state primaries/causes were done.

November: Saturn conjunct Hades(unemployment of long duration, epidemics, potentially very negative stuff).  Sort of suggests a sulky elite if you contemplate the cause and effect of previous banking history of the USA.  When they stop lending money to punish economically.  Or engage the USA in wars for not allowing them to be the bankers.

Pluto was making its transit conjunct to the USA Ascendant effectively by virtue of being in a triple transit of the Ascendant where it passes the same point 3 times due to retrograde motion.  Suddenly everyone is wearing terrorist-colored sunglasses.

----------


## Ariondys

*RP Campaign Chart* midpoint trees
Sun=
Jupiter/Ascendant 

Moon=
Mars/Midheaven 
Jupiter/Neptune   

Mercury=
Venus/Jupiter
Neptune/Node  

Venus=
Neptune/Node  
Sun/Uranus    

Mars=
Sun/Saturn    

Jupiter=
Saturn/Pluto  
Sun/Moon   
Mercury/Node
Venus/Node
Neptune/Ascendant

Saturn=
Moon/Jupiter   
Sun/Neptune 
Moon/Mercury   

Uranus=
Moon/Saturn 

Neptune=
Jupiter/Pluto    

Pluto=
Saturn/Uranus  
Sun/Midheaven 

Node=
Jupiter/Midheaven 

Ascendant=
Saturn/Neptune   

Midheaven=
Jupiter/Ascendant 
Mercury/Ascendant 
Venus/Ascendant 
Saturn/Pluto     
Jupiter/Node

----------


## Ariondys

Paul
Feb 27
transit Jupiter conjunct Uranus

http://www.dailypaul.com/216764/rasm...irst-time-ever
Paul 43 - Obama 41

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/publ..._tracking_poll
For the first time ever, Texas Congressman Ron Paul also leads the president. In that matchup, 43% prefer Paul and 41% Obama.


http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epo...bama-1750.html
General Election: Santorum vs. Obama
Rasmussen Tracking	2/24 - 2/26	1500 LV	45	43	Obama +2

General Election: Romney vs. Obama
Rasmussen Tracking	2/24 - 2/26	1500 LV	43	45	Romney +2

General Election: Gingrich vs. Obama
Rasmussen Reports	2/24 - 2/25	1000 LV	49	39	Obama +10

General Election: Paul vs. Obama
Rasmussen Reports	2/24 - 2/25	1000 LV	41	43	Paul +2

----------


## Ariondys

Romney
transit Uranus trine Saturn
Accumulated experience, organization , past efforts and hard work may be expected to count in your favor.  People(often older people)  and circumstances come along to provide you with rewards and recognition.  It is possible that present circumstances may upset your traditional structures but the key is to incorporate the old with the new--getting rid of what is no longer viable or useful and adding the benefits of new people, new ideas, and new technology.  You cannot manipulate events to bring about your own good fortune.  They will come on their own and then it is up to you to react expediently.

Republican Party voted to ignore its own Rules
(and give the state-wide delegate to Romney)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1313710.html

A Michigan Republican committee voted Thursday to award 16 of the state's 30 nominating delegates to the Republican National Convention to Mitt Romney, and the remaining 14 to Rick Santorum.

According to MIRS, the committee voted 4-2 to give Romney Michigan's two at-large delegates.

The move came after Michigan's Tuesday Republican presidential primary showed the candidates splitting the state's delegates, though Romney won the popular vote.

Michigan Republicans award delegates based on congressional districts -- two for each of the state's 14 districts -- and two more awarded by the state-wide vote.

The Associated Press reported Thursday morning that Romney and Santorum would split the delegates evenly, 15 apiece. The Santorum campaign called the Michigan primary a tie for that reason.

But following the announcement, Michigan Radio reports that the Santorum campaign called foul play:

A spokesman for top rival Rick Santorum says the decision by party leaders calls into question the "legitimacy" of the Michigan Republican Party.
The committee vote Thursday afternoon gives an edge to Romney, and shows the former Massachusetts governor and Michigan native's influence in the state Republican Party. Michigan Gov. Rick Snyder endorsed Romney in the primary, and other prominent party officials supported his campaign and attended his Tuesday victory party.

Former Michigan Attorney General Mike Cox, who chairs the state GOP credentials committee, reportedly told MIRS the party decided to change the rules on delegate appointment. Cox was among those state party officials who endorsed Romney.

"It's kind of like Third World voting," Cox said. "We published rules and then we voted to change the rules."

UPDATE: 2:45 p.m. -- Republican National Committeeman Saul Anuzis released a statement claiming the party did not change any of its rules in deciding to award the at-large delegates to Romney:

Last night the Credentials Committee met via teleconference and voted to apply the rules as passed unanimously on February 4th which results in the 2 at large delegates be awarded to the statewide winner, Mitt Romney. There were no changes in rules or procedures, the Credential Committee only ratified the existing rules as previously passed after some made erroneous claims to the media that the at-large delegates would be split.
Despite Anuzis' insistence, some Republican activists quickly launched a petition campaign Thursday afternoon, looking to "stop the corruption at the highest levels of the Michigan Republican Party."

"In what was literally a middle of the night, smoke-filled backroom, the Establishment of the Michigan Republican Party voted to ignore its own Rules (which were submitted to the Republican National Committee on February 7, 2012) and to ignore the results of Tuesday's Primary Election."

According to the petitioners, Santorum should have gotten one at-large delegate and Romney the other, based on the candidates' close results in the statewide popular vote. Romney got 41 precent of the overall vote to Sanotorum's 38 percent.

UPDATE: 4:20 p.m. -- Hogan Gidley, Santorum's national communications director, released the following statement:

"There's just no way this is happening. We've all heard rumors that Mitt Romney was furious that he spent a fortune in his home state, had all the political establishment connections and could only manage [to] tie Rick Santorum. But we never thought the Romney campaign would try to rig the outcome of an election by changing the rules after the vote. This kind of back room dealing political thuggery just cannot and should not happen in America."

CORRECTION: An earlier version of this article erroneously identified Mike Cox as the chair of the Michigan GOP. He heads the state GOP's credentials committee.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Chart factors of today's article regarding Romney's cousins:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...t-Idaho-Caucus

In Romney's natal chart:
1. retrograde transit Mars (in 4th House) opposite Mercury (siblings, relatives) - 5 male cousins who will speak out against Romney in favor of RP
2. transit Mercury and Uranus are conjunct and in close separating conjunction of progressed Moon (ruler of 3rd House of siblings, cousins) which all trine Saturn which itself, is in the 3rd House of siblings and cousins. Uranus effect of the sudden, unexpected and getting 'outed' or publicized.
3. transit Moon in 4th House earlier today was opposite Venus and a few degrees from conjunct of Pluto -- the natal Venus-Pluto opposition being stressed
4. progressed Ascendent at (0 Leo 24) which is now less than 2 degrees to conjunct Saturn

In Romney Campaign chart:
1. in chart Mercury at 29* 46' Taurus square Neptune (0* 55' Pisces) -- this undermining behavior by the cousins affects Mercury which, in turn, rules the Gemini Midheaven and Gemini Moon (family, vulnerable psychological patterns), so becomes public and hurts the reputation and credibility of the campaign 
2. progressed Moon at 1*33' Cancer and forming a square to Uranus (< 2.5 deg from exact square which occurs 13 May 2012 - the birthday of RP Campaign chart)
3. retrograde transit Mars in 12th House of karmic patterns (positive or negative) squares Sun (both natal and progressed) -- again conflict among males who have some negative history between them -- in this case Romney and his male cousins

----------


## Ariondys

> Chart factors of today's article regarding Romney's cousins:


http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2012/03/0...ucus-speakers/

In Romney's natal chart:
5. Transit Neptune square Ascendant
Your relationships with others are likely to become confused and difficult.  Your direction in life may become confused as others try to dissuade you from a course which you have been committed to for years.

Neptune is an ego-denying planet.  It will make you feel unsure of yourself.  You will attract people who will take advantage of your vulnerability.  And you will not be assertive about protecting your interests.  It will difficult to think about your own goals and objectives in negotiations and thus you will not get what you want, even if the people you are dealing with are completely honest, and they may very well be dishonest with this transit.

There is a lesson in detachment.  By bringing about a loss, neptune shows us our attachment to the material things and personal relationships have prevented us from being free.  It is not neptune causing this as it may seem like a gas attack, but our own ego's relentless drive to maintain the game.  And when your ego takes over like this your priorities are not set correctly and thus you are not likely to succeed.

The solution is to learn flow, to flow without any particular plan or objective and ask yourself how you got to where you are now in the first place.  If dishonesty, yours or others, has brought you trouble, ask what purpose this has served.  You were probably trying to protect something that wasn't worth protecting.

--can't say with certaintly when this will be in effect, but this new development with the Romney cousins is a fair clue.  Could be all March(a fairly critcal month) or perhaps several months as Neptune stations before retrograding June 4 (2 degrees past whre it is now, and it passes the same spot in September and Jan2013)

----------


## Ariondys

Romney Lags in Small Donors as Big Givers Hit Limits
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/08/us...ef=todayspaper

Mitt Romney has more delegates, more money and more endorsements than any of his rivals for the Republican presidential nomination. But with a split verdict on Super Tuesday and no quick finish in sight, he is struggling to match the enthusiasm and money his rivals have harnessed from grass-roots donors.

While Rick Santorum and Newt Gingrich have enjoyed million-dollar surges of small checks after their primary victories, Mr. Romney has instead relied overwhelmingly on his network of high-dollar donors, attending lavish fund-raising events in Washington; Palm Beach, Fla.; and New York City that have both swelled his campaign accounts and fueled perceptions that he is favored more by his party’s elite than by its conservative base.

With an unusually large proportion of his donors already giving the maximum contribution allowed by federal law, Mr. Romney’s campaign has made repeated appeals to grass-roots donors in recent days, including a thank-you note from Mr. Romney, sent just minutes after he was declared the victor in Ohio’s primary, asking supporters for $10 contributions.

Mr. Romney has tacked a request for help onto the end of his stump speech in recent days, directing supporters to his Web site, and the campaign is preparing a program that will allow volunteers around the country to collect contributions by swiping credit cards through iPhones.

But several factors are working against him. Mr. Romney’s victories have come largely in states where he was favored to win, depriving him of the kind of dramatic upsets that can thrill grass-roots voters and spur them to donate. Interviews with more than a dozen supporters suggest that Mr. Romney has also been hampered by the widespread sense that he is the race’s de facto front-runner — and by his considerable personal wealth, which has left some of them thinking that Mr. Romney does not need their checks.

“He’s so rich he doesn’t need my support,” said Dulce Garcia, a retired teacher from Snellville, Ga., at a Romney rally there this week. “But I want Obama to be out of here.”

Some Romney supporters said they had never been asked by the campaign for a donation. Others said they backed Mr. Romney but had not yet given him any money.

“I support him sometimes, but not always financially,” said Joan Miller, 81, a retiree from Knoxville, Tenn. “I just never send the money in.”

A spokeswoman said on Wednesday that Mr. Romney raised $11 million in February, bringing his total for the cycle to $77 million, much more than any other Republican in the race. But relatively little of it has come from small checks. Through the end of January, Mr. Romney raised about $6.4 million in unitemized contributions of under $200, just 10 percent of the money he had raised. (Candidates are not required to break down individual contributions under $200.)

Representative Ron Paul of Texas, who has enjoyed a steady flow of grass-roots donations to his Web site, raised about $14.4 million in unitemized checks under $200, while Mr. Gingrich, who has a robust direct-mail operation dating back to his days in Congress, has taken in $8.8 million in such donations.

While Mr. Romney’s overall small-dollar total exceeds that of Rick Santorum, his closest rival, Mr. Santorum had the best month for small donors of any of the Republican candidates in January, capitalizing on his belated victory in Iowa to raise $2.6 million in contributions under $200. Millions more followed Mr. Santorum’s triple victories in Missouri, Colorado and Minnesota, according to his campaign.

Mr. Romney, who won in New Hampshire and Florida, took in just $1.2 million in small checks in January, suggesting that his steady accumulation of votes and delegates has not been accompanied by the sort of enthusiasm that yields spurts of grass-roots money.

The lack of small donations is one financial challenge facing the campaign. Another is spending: Mr. Romney spent $19 million in January, burning through much of the cash advantage he had accumulated in prior months. His campaign did relatively little advertising in advance of Super Tuesday, leaving the “super PAC” supporting him, Restore Our Future, to spend millions on ads on his behalf.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

In support of the last few posts here's the Romney Campaign Chart with some brief and general comments and keeping in mind that there's much more detail involved with interpretation of a chart...transits, progressions, aspect analysis, archetypal analysis etc.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

The event of big donors or 'fat cats' becoming maxed out was occurring as transiting Saturn in 2nd House went opposite Jupiter in 8th House during February and is now transiting retrograde (backward) indicating the depletion phase.

Jupiter in last degree of Aries in 8th House and as ruler of 4th House of grassroots support would indicate the Aries nature of initial enthusiasm for the 'fat cat' segment (Jupiter/Sagitarius) of the grassroots who would quickly max out to their limit of $2500 leaving a depletion for the rest of the campaign. 

http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/pol...robl035919.php




> There are some immediate problems associated with depending so heavily on big donors, notes Waldman:
> 
>     It may be harder to find a hundred people who’ll give $25 than that one donor who’ll give the legal maximum of $2,500, but they give you something the fat cat doesn’t: you can come back to them again and again and ask for more money, something the Obama campaign did very well in 2008. Once the fat cat maxes out to the campaign, he’s done, and the only other way he can help is through super PACs.
> 
> And Romney’s donors are “maxing out” at unusually high rates, as the New York Times’ Nick Confessore and Ashley Parker noted yesterday:
> 
>     About 40 percent of Mr. Romney’s itemized individual contributors through January gave the maximum $2,500 allowable for the nominating fight, according to a study from the Campaign Finance Institute, the highest proportion of any candidate since 2000. That means they cannot give him any more money to use in the nominating battle.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

I made this transit chart in response to the RP moneybomb video.  There was also good transits to both the campaign chart and RP's natal chart on March 20 when the fundraiser and Leno appearance occurred. An exact opposition of transit Vesta to Saturn in the campaign chart, (along with short term transit Moon conjunct transit Pallas at 12Pis30 that afternoon) appears to reinforce the idea of financially committed support and activism by influential people ie Mark Spitznagel and Nassim Taleb who also want to buck the (Saturn) establishment.

----------


## skytoucher

It would be sweet if someone from the campaign could ask RP if he knew his time of birth.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

As Eric Fehrnstrom is senior advisor (Sun) and communications director (Mercury) the timing of this etch-a-sketch truthbomb was on track with transits to the Romney Campaign chart. There is still high probability of more exposure of dysfunction and deception and general 'health issues' of the Romney organization and the GOP and will track them as they show up.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

I'm passing up tracking the next April 3 primary election dates since win/loss predictions don't translate well from an archetypal perspective. The moneybomb date is a good indicator of the efficacy of the RP Campaign chart and has so far shown to be accurate enough.  April 15-17 looks to be a good time frame.

----------


## Ariondys

> It would be sweet if someone from the campaign could ask RP if he knew his time of birth.


see post 17  -- I found this reply on an article.

granny miller 
posted October 16, 2007 at 7:10 pm 
Hi Lynn 
Ron Pauls name came up today on another Forum.
I meet Congressman & Mrs. Paul in Pittsburgh this past August and had an opportunity to ask for exact time of birth.
It is unknown.
I got the impression from Mrs. Paul that he was born at home & not much notice was made.

I rectified his chart and have a birth time of 7:45 a.m. August 20, 1935.
It seems to work very well

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Here is a natal chart of RP for the birth time of 7:45 a.m. August 20, 1935 in Green Tree, PA.  Green Tree is a borough of Pittsburgh.

The picture was from an RPF'er who went to the UCLA rally (thank you) with some touching up to background.

No notes for this chart, just want to display it for now as a tribute to RP with the condition that one needs to be aware that there are other very special people (ie parents, siblings, friends and wife Carol) who are deserving of their own charts and in their importance and influence towards RP. 

In addition to the two luminaries (Sun and Moon) and the 8 solar system planets, included are the 4 Asteroid Goddesses (Ceres, Vesta, Pallas, Juno) which are of the asteroid belt region, and the 3 Centaur Asteroids (Chiron, Pholus, Nessus) which have unique resonant orbits that bridge Saturn to Uranus, Neptune and Pluto respectively. In simple terms they bridge inner planets to the outer planets and are important during this transitional time of spiritual revolution, personally, transpersonally and collectively. More research needed to understand their effects, esp the later two Centaurs.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

My attempt to predict some patterns in the Romney Campaign chart. 

I see a 'Mittens Meltdown' from just observing him and the polls and how the Obama surrogates and some militant left types are going to help expose the true colors of the GOP/Romney fraudulence and corruption. The major Uranus/Pluto transits occurring from jjune 24, 2012 to March 17, 2015 is all about revolution, upheaval and transformation so RP's campaign momentum is going to get stronger.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

The notes in the above chart about the Mercury transit indicating evidence and legal action ARE taking effect based on today's post by this RPfer who served the State of Wisconsin. There's also the 'subsandwich bribe' incident in Wisconsin that is being investigated with possible proof of legal action taking effect soon. 




> Will Happily Speak with Mr. Swann, if No One Else Can
> 
>     Quote Originally Posted by Tyler_Durden View Post
>     I have been reading these google docs on algorithmic vote flipping. Is this one person who has put all of this together? I know you all have ways of getting the word out... please have the originator of these charts contact via email bswann@fox19.com"
> 
>     Note: just served the State of Wisconsin by process server with a 30-page document regarding the algorithmic vote flipping data, with emphasis on anomalies in Dane County, plus a complaint about being forced out of a Milwaukee polling building while doing an exit poll. Included in the complaint are reports by the Waukesha County Clerk that ballots were thrown away from the April 3rd primary, with up to a 10% loss. This is all served as of today and tomorrow. Overseas, now, but would be happy to talk to him: put me in touch, drkresearch@hotmail.com. 
> 
>     Last edited by dr.k.research; Today at 05:30 PM.


It looks like Ben Swann will soon break this open along with a slew of coordinated class action suits in several states that have primaried. This all is very timely as the transits and progressions indicate. I'm no soothsayer...I just interpret what is there in the chart. It's similar to weather forecasting based on the more comprehensive and clear perspective of satellite images of weather patterns. You can see the patterns developing and where they are tracking.

*April 26 Update*

Many events were consistent with Mercury's transit through the 7th House during the above dates, 4/16 -4/24.

7th House themes were played out during this periiod ie: 

public relations -- ABC Diane Sawyer interview, Hannity interview, Cookiegate/Bethel Bakery, press conference with Rubio
open public attacks with an adversary - 'silverspoon', 'dog fight', releasing tax records challenge from Obama, Liberty University blowback 
matters involving a partner - seeking a VP running mate, getting wife Ann involved in campaign which may stress her MS condition,
partnership with the RNC made public
being psychologically judged - MSNBC's Larry O'Donnell and Ed Schultz psychoanalyze the Mitt's weird behavior, Wash Post columnist Richard Cohen writes about Mitt's lying ways
public judgement - the poor Poll results vs Obama regarding Youth, Women, and Hispanic voters and followup punditry talk

Upcoming events in Romney Campaign chart:

Apr 27 - transit Mercury opposes Saturn - possible reality check, truthbomb event regarding GOP alliance
Apr 30 - transit Venus crosses Midheaven (MC),  May 4 - transit Venus conjunct Moon and square Ascendent, May 5 - transit Venus conjunct Moon Node - issues with women, siblings (ie sister who is a Democrat), partnerships (Ann, RNC and VP), public perception of money and wealth disconnect with people becomes more acute
May 1 - transit Mars opposes Chiron - an underhanded and negative campaign behavior event exposed
May 5/6 - transit Uranus square Pluto and full Moon event - prime time for major exposure of criminal/unethical behavior and consequent legal action 

(May 1 through May 5 - In Romney's personal chart transit Mars makes stress aspects to Nodes and natal Mars - anger and aggression and showing the stress of being under microscope)

The RP Campaign chart:

From post #122 the RP Campaign chart has the progressed Moon Reality Check event actually starting Apr 27/28 which also coincides with transit Mercury opposing Saturn for those days - time to restructure and reset with serious goals, time to take the gloves off when taking on the establishment

Apr 30 - May 1 - transit Venus crosses the Ascendent - social, media, financial attraction and abundance (fund raising), the Liberty message gets more attention - favorable women influence 
May 9/10 - transit Jupiter conjunct Sun - day after primaries and time to expand goals and shake up the status quo within the campaign staff - bring in new blood or ideas via the influential donors ie Nasim Taleb, Mark Spitznagel, etc.
May 9 through May 15 - the Jupiter transit is acute as it makes Sun conjunction and square to MC/IC axis May 15 - time for major legal action against Romney/GOP, prime time for major expansion and restructure of campaign personnel and network, lead up to Moneybomb on May 17
May 15 - transit Uranus square Pluto - this plays into the Jupiter phase with extra emphasis of major delegate action and legal ramifications, collective (Campaign and grassroots) aggressive effort to push back at the political power structures ie media, GOP.
Uranus is the Revolution planet/archetype so big emphasis of this.

----------


## Ariondys

When the "beauty contests" are over, the best looking candidates can start to count delegates?  It's down the 2 good looking candidates now.  I feel vindicated that I thought it was always gonna be Romney vs Paul.  Although I began to feel very discontent with Santorum.  And on up into the disgusted emotion as I felt I should look at Santorum and study his horoscope too, I'm content again now that he's gone, and strikingly Gingrich said he's quitting the race.

This is what the MSM says and hopes we believe:
Romney wins five more contests, Paul grabs a few delegates

But as much as the media wants you to believe you live in a democracy, you don't.  Repulic=delegates.  It's not just a few delegates, there is a gross distortion being perpetrated by the MSM.  For example Iowa was not settled Jan 3 when Romney was declared the winner.





> Nothing sums up this weekend’s surprise results like Rachel Maddow’s on-air announcement on MSNBC, “I think Ron Paul just won Iowa.”


Can we call this the turning point?
With transit Chiron conjunct Descendant!  Right on schedule!


These are must reads.

http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2012/0...ey-in-a-panic/



> Ron Paul Wins in Iowa and Minnesota, Romney in a Panic
> By Doug Wead
> 
> Ron Paul supporters surged to victory in yesterday’s Minnesota and Iowa district conventions, dominating the process and picking up more delegates to the Republican National Convention.    As reported last week, a number of Romney Hawks are now deeply concerned that Ron Paul has already laid the groundwork for similar success in six more caucus states.
> 
> Yesterday’s results for Ron Paul will only increase the influence of Hawks inside the Mitt Romney camp.
> 
> Romney advisers are concerned that the rising total of Ron Paul delegates will lead to an unmanageable RNC.  Some observers felt that the 1992 convention hurt an incumbent president George H. W. Bush and was a factor in his loss to Bill Clinton.
> 
> ...



This link has the referenced Rachel Maddow bit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfS1x...layer_embedded

http://www.whiteoutpress.com/article...ion-likely647/



> April 24, 2012. Des Moines. Two networks yesterday, CNBC and MSNBC, broadcast a little known fact – Ron Paul appears to be winning the Republican nomination for President. When the popular Texas Congressman repeatedly assured supporters that the race was about delegates, not beauty contests, he apparently knew what he was talking about. Now, after three more states locked in delegates to the GOP nominating convention – CO, MN and IA – indicators point to a brokered convention with a possible, even probable, Ron Paul victory.
> 
> Mitt Romney in a panic
> 
> The only report announcing the news of another Paul victory yesterday was the Doug Wead Blog. That write-up, which included the headline, ‘Romney in a Panic’, was picked-up and reprinted by a number of independent news outlets like RT News and The Daily Paul. Wead’s conclusion is based on a number of factors. First and foremost, Ron Paul continues to win more delegates than Mitt Romney during each state’s respective slating processes. Additionally, the writer points to drastic, last-minute changes to GOP procedure showing an attempt to limit the Paul vote. Some measures include a new poll tax in Washington and robo-calls in New York telling Republican voters that only Mitt Romney remains in the race.
> 
> What has the GOP power-brokers and their candidate in such a panic? In three short words – Colorado, Minnesota, Iowa.
> 
> Keep in mind that every major US news outlet continues to show Texas Congressman Ron Paul in last place for the GOP nomination and with only 75 delegates. View Politico's delegate tracker as an example. They show Rep. Paul winning 3 delegates in Colorado, 17 in Minnesota and 1 in Iowa. Those networks however, have based their numbers on which candidate each state’s delegates are pledged or likely to vote for. The more important number is who they actually do vote for. And in that race, the only race that matters, Ron Paul is shocking the political world.
> ...


http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/d...tee-elections/

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

An update was made to post #126 with more detail of upcoming short term events.

I think a series of turning points are going to happen as the RP Campaign holds steady and firm while the Mittens Meltdown takes effect in the physical and archetypal sense. We're at the cusp of the Aquarian Age or a 'Global Spiritual Shift' with the first of seven unprecedented Uranus/Pluto squares taking place on June 24 whereby a high degree of transformation and transparency is probable.

Here is my version of a graph of this series of square transits using a hypothetical *relative* percent of intensity/change over time. Think in terms of last year's events ie Arab Spring and OWS as around the 40% range of intensity. The separation period (blue dates) may be a time of settling down and integrating but still very active and shortlived. Hardly enough time to catch one's breath.

----------


## Ariondys

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republican_Party_presidential_primaries,_2012#Prim  ary_schedule


This is my attempt to zip together and sort all the dates from this table of the future voting at all the levels


AL: State.At-Large
CD: Congressional District


Apr.28.Louisiana
.......Delaware.CD
.......Missisippi.CD
.......Maryland.AL
.......Delaware.AL
.......Alaska.AL
May.5..Massachusetts.CD
.......Minnesota.AL
May.6..Maine.CD
.......Maine.AL
.......Nevada.AL
May.8..West.Virginia
.......Indiana
.......North.carolina
.......West.Virginia.CD
.......West.Virginia.AL
May.12.Oklahoma.AL
.......Arizona.AL
May.15.Oregon
May.19.Michigan.CD
.......Kentucky.CD
.......Vermont.CD
.......Vermont.AL
.......Michigan.AL
.......Mississippi.AL
.......South.Carolina.AL
.......Georgia.AL
May.22.Arkansas
.......Kentucky
May.23.New.York.AL
May.29.Texas
Jun.2..Louisiana.CD
.......Washington.CD
.......Washington.AL
.......Missouri.AL
.......Louisiana.AL
Jun.3..North.Carolina.AL
Jun.5..South.Dakota
.......New.Mexico
.......California
.......California.CD
.......New.Jersey.AL
.......California.AL
.......South.Dakota.AL
Jun.9..Indiana.CD
.......Arkansas.CD
.......Texas.CD
.......Kentucky.AL
.......Texas.AL
.......Illinois.AL
.......Indiana.AL
Jun.10.Nebraska
.......Pennsylvania.AL
Jun.16.Montana
.......Iowa.CD
.......Montana.AL
.......Iowa.AL
.......Virginia.AL
.......New.Mexico.AL
Jun.19.Massachusetts.AL
Jun.23.Idaho.AL
.......Arkansas.AL
.......Oregon.AL
Jun.26.Utah
Jul.1..Kansas.AL
Jul.14.Nebraska.CD
.......Nebraska.AL


note: Kentucky CD is before Kentucky? is this full of errors

----------


## Ariondys

Louisiana caucusing today.  Rumors of the results filtering down early are suggesting Ron Paul is getting 4 1/2 of 6 districts.  A happy day for Ron Paul with transit Jupiter seperating just 1/3 of a degree orb from conjunct his Moon.  [You may attain greater social status and greater popularity]

UPDATED:



> http://www.dailypaul.com/229567/ron-paul-wins-louisiana
> Submitted by 2012R3V0LUT10N on Sat, 04/28/2012 - 22:43.
> 111/150 state delegates 61/72 alternates June 2nd State convention Louisianna We Will Dominate the floor!
> And We just took over the Alaskan GOP
> 
> video results:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNpAekL8O-0

----------


## Eleutheria7

You know i really do think we are entering the new age.  If you follow what is going on technologically with the internet, nanotechnology, robotics. The internet its self is very Aquarian in nature. Machine learning is growing at a fantastic rate. Check out MIT Leonardo (robot). Advanced LTE networks boast wireless ISP's that can offer download rates of over 60 mbits in the near future. And the Japanese are creating robots that are so life like that they appear to be real humans www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIsJ42BsPcQ. 

Ron Paul is a Leo who can bring the warmth of the sun to this new age.

----------


## Ariondys

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/events.phtml?s=c

California is a winner-take-all on June 5.  169 delegate primary; a source of serious concern.
The Ron Paul Campaign chart is almost due for a birthday.  June 5 is on the future side of this birthday.  Transit Jupiter is conjunct the Midheaven of the Ron Paul Campaign Solar Return chart. [A period of culmination in your career. Your efforts produce results more easily than just about any other time]


http://frontloading.blogspot.ca/2012...santorums.html



> MONDAY, APRIL 30, 2012
> 
> Question Time: What Happens to Santorum's Delegates?
> Via the comments:
> Will you start classifying Santorum's delegates as uncommitted?
> The classification of Santorum's delegates in FHQ's Race to 1144 posts is a bit of a tricky issue. The easiest answer is to say that we will do exactly what we did with the Huntsman delegates in New Hampshire. First of all, know that the decision on the Huntsman delegates was, well, ad hoc. Though the process had yet to play out on the state level, the RNC almost immediately shifted those delegates to the "uncommitted" column in its delegate count. I suspect if the RNC had not already shifted to general election mode and was still regularly updating its in-house delegate count, the Communications folks there would similarly shift some or all of the Santorum delegates into the "uncommitted" category as well.
> 
> Yet there is a difference between a candidate with two delegates and another with more than 200 delegates. FHQ is much more inclined -- perhaps, contradictorily so -- to take the slow approach with the Santorum delegates as opposed to the Huntsman delegates. Think of primary season as a spool of thread. It is much easier to wrap an unraveled inch of thread back around the spool in an orderly way than it is to attempt re-spin 20% of the total thread unraveled to this point.
> 
> ...

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

I got the Gingrich chart info from The Political Astrology Blog at http://politicalastrologyblog.com/ and am basing it's accuracy on the research done there. When Gingrich's staff quit on him a few weeks after his announcement (chart date of May 11, 2011) there were transits occurring at the time that appears to validate this chart. 

He announced only 2 days earlier than RP so most planets are in same general pattern as the RP Campaign Chart (see post 107 for chart) with some glaring differences ie the Moon and the sequential ordering of the stellium planets in the 11th House. 

As applied to these Campaign Charts, the 11th House is social and political groups and activism and includes the delegates and delegate selection process so I am seeing a resonance between the Gingrich and RP charts in that area which translates to a 'prediction' that Gingrich's delegates will eventually be in the RP camp with the usual 'political processing' during the Saturn transit across those 11th House planets from approx May 10 to Aug 10.

----------


## Ariondys

A little research project of mine:
Applying the symbol technology of astrology at my disposal to the Dark Moon Lilith (osculating apogee) degree.

I'll try to describe what the point actually is; sorry if I'm not clear.
The osculating apogee is an astronomical position of the "empty" position where the mathmatical 2nd "centre" of an ellipse is.  The 1st "centre" is the gravitational mass around which an object orbits creating the outline of the ellipse.  The orbit would be the same as if the  Mass were at the 1st or centre 2nd centre!

It's a rather esoteric position in a horoscope.  As are image symbols also esoteric.  The 2nd image is from an image series familiar to most astrologers, sabian sybmols.  So a point of familiarity for some.

By combining two such esoterics packets of astrology, we're definately off in research territory.  But I like it.

Put on your abstract thinking hat for this.  This is Ron Paul's Dark Moon Lilith:

quoted from the Zodiac Image Handbook series by Helene & Willem Koppejan (fantastic stuff!!)



> 24th Degree Leo
> 
> First Image, Outer Symbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				A man attacks a large tree with an axe, while another man starts to saw up the tree already cut down.
> ...

----------


## Ariondys

Some intuitive fudging due to the transit Chiron conjunct to Ron Paul's natal Descendant, and some future projections of solar arcs, transits, and minor progressions leads me to desire to adjust the rectified time I've been using.  If I want to use 7:37am instead of 7:35:20am, the Midheaven degree does actually shift to the next degree.  7:37am gives a 4 Gem 04 Midheaven; the 5th Gemini.

quoted from the Zodiac Image Handbook series by Helene & Willem Koppejan



> 5th Degree Gemini
> 
> First Degree, Out Symbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				At the left a man with a dignified and noble appearance, dressed as a Minister of State, reaches out his hand towards a people's delegate, who makes a gesture of respect before him.
> ...

----------


## Ariondys

here prior to like 2 weeks ago, this simply wasn't colored in, suddenly Ron Paul's delegations are gathering, and blooming.  This is the Chiron transit at work, crossing from the lower hemisphere into the upper hemisphere.  And I've decided to thumbtack Chiron onto the the Lousiana event, for a more vibrant effect.  This is why I feel able to say 7:37am now, despite most of the events lining up in the future.  

Aug 30 - Minor Progressed Sun conjunct Midheaven.
Nov 6 - Transit Uranus sextile Midheaven fits exactly now.
Jan 20 - Transit Uranus sextile Midheaven, pretty darn close.

to me, it's all just evidence suggesting strongly that Ron Paul is still there at these future dates.  And the pack has thinned, and now he literally looks like he can do it.  Especially if you hunt for the "real" news, concerning delegates.  Here's a map someone found that just explains it all so nicely and compactly in a way words just can't.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Barrex

Oh sign of penis.....That explains everything.

Sorry. I just couldnt restrain my self.

----------


## Eleutheria7

If you Don't know about it we are having major wins today a lot is going down 
check out daily paul
Maine State Convention Updates & Open Thread

----------


## Ariondys

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/events.phtml?s=c
and Nevada State Convention(?) both over the weekend May 5-6
no reason not to expect good results for Paul as transit Sun opposite his Jupiter sunday afternoon.

I snagged these numbers from some source I didn't copy the link of:  but
Alaska 66%
Colorado 56%
Iowa 50+%
Louisiana 74%
Minnesota 83%
Missouri 50+%
Washington 50+%
Maine projected majority
Nevada projected majority

if they're already projected to be a majority, then a bit of good luck can't hurt.


Check out this powerful video, which exposes Mitt Romney for the cold-hearted corporate assassin that likes to “fire people.”
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLWnB9FGmWE
to get the imagery flowing for what follows

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Apol...ican_Greatness
No Apology: The Case for American Greatness is a book by former Massachusetts Governor and U.S. presidential candidate Mitt Romney, detailing his vision for America. It was published on March 2, 2010 by St. Martin’s Press.[1] The title makes reference to Romney's contention that President Barack Obama had apologized for past American actions during trips abroad, and the subtitle to Romney's belief in American exceptionalism.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_exceptionalism
American exceptionalism is the theory that the United States is different from other countries in that it has a specific world mission to spread liberty and democracy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingoism
Jingoism is extreme patriotism in the form of aggressive foreign policy.[1] In practice, it is a country's advocation of the use of threats or actual force against other countries in order to safeguard what it perceives as its national interests. Colloquially, it refers to excessive bias in judging one's own country as superior to others


Mitt Romney probably has Midheaven at



> 7th degree Aquarius
> First Image, Outer Symbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				A man with an energetic air, having drawn his sword with his right hand, pierces a puppet made of soft material, causing its stuffing to fall out
> 			
> ...


I've got some website, I put up this stuff there.  It's a trial effort at the moment.  I'm curious.  But my webmaking skills are negligable, and my internet marketing knowledege is 0.  If you want these books(there's 3 volumes), use a link from my page to get to amazon and you'll encourage me.  I like astrology more than I like money but this is a material world and I need to learn that.

----------


## Ariondys

> If you Don't know about it we are having major wins today a lot is going down 
> check out daily paul
> Maine State Convention Updates & Open Thread


http://www.pressherald.com/news/Thou...onvention.html
may 5 news
Ron Paul supporters take over GOP convention
In a major upset, Ron Paul supporters narrowly won the chairmanship of the Maine Republican Convention today.

Paul supporter Brent Tweed edged Charles Cragin 1,118 to 1,114 in a very close vote.

The vote came after Paul supporters elected Ron Morrell secretary. Morrell got 1,119 votes out of 2,204 to be elected convention secretary.

may 6
http://www.dailypaul.com/231333/brea...nal-convention
In a contentious and hard fought 20 hour marathon spanning 2 days the patriots of Nevada prevailed and put Ron Paul supporters in 25 of the 28 seats allocated to Nevada for the Republican National Convention in Tampa.

http://www.dailypaul.com/231387/ron-...mney-wins-zero
The second day of the Maine Republican State Convention is coming to an end, but the controversy continues.

Organizers at the Augusta Civic Center on Sunday said presidential candidate Ron Paul has won 22 state delegates that will go to the national GOP convention in Tampa, Fla., and fellow candidate Mitt Romney has won zero.

The results were based on voting Saturday night and Sunday.

But Paul's victory is likely to be challenged by the Romney campaign, which has dispatched its top lawyer, Benjamin Ginsberg, to Maine. Ginsberg was President George W. Bush's lawyer during the 2000 Florida recount.

Maine Republican Party Chairman Charlie Webster said this morning that the Romney campaign will contest the results and attempt to have them thrown out. The Romney campaign will argue that the vote didn’t take place in an open forum, Webster said.

----------


## Ariondys

Rough day for Romney -- words written on CNN on tv I can see.  not sure what it's about, apparently he says dumb things at a fair pace, and today was one of them.

transit Mars opposite natal Mars.  Is like 2 rams smashing each other on the head.  You make little headway and get nowhere fast and wonder why you wasted your energy.  Efforts met by the equally determined efforts of others.

meanwhile in Paul's chart the same transit Mars has been and is still(about the 1st week of may) trine natal Uranus. resonating with the progressed Mars trine natal Uranus.  Favoring positive outcomes, group activity.

----------


## Ariondys

Last night, my brain started to wonder if you guys are still using computer voting... of course you are.
then watching the number come in on google elections.  Well, I understand statistics.  That every county would vote about 2/3 for Romney in all 3 states is totally implausible.  The numbers are way too uniform.  Even the county that was colored Gingrich early on in the counting(Rockingham county,NC) is now a uniform 2/3 romney just like all the others.

Here's what I found.

http://www.dailypaul.com/231904/evid...re-of-the-same

buysballots is an asteroid representing election fraud
http://markandrewholmes.com/buysballot.html

Mitt Romney chart shows progressed buysballots and progressed moon both occupying the same degree about 1/10th a degree apart today.

Date                              | Buysballot  |    moon     |           
16 May 1947 15:51:00 UT |  5 ar  7    |  3 ar 48    |
16 May 1947 16:21:00 UT |  5 ar  8    |  4 ar  4    |
16 May 1947 16:51:00 UT |  5 ar  8    |  4 ar 21    |
16 May 1947 17:21:00 UT |  5 ar  9    |  4 ar 38    |
16 May 1947 17:51:00 UT |  5 ar 10    |  4 ar 54    |
16 May 1947 18:21:00 UT |  5 ar 10    |  5 ar 11    | <-- we are here p.Moon=5 ar 17
16 May 1947 18:51:00 UT |  5 ar 11    |  5 ar 27    |
16 May 1947 19:21:00 UT |  5 ar 11    |  5 ar 44    |
16 May 1947 19:51:00 UT |  5 ar 12    |  6 ar  1    |
16 May 1947 20:21:00 UT |  5 ar 13    |  6 ar 17    |

Romney also has a natal Ascendant-Buysballots square(his Ascendant at 1 Gemini)
Date                               | Buysballot 
12 Mar 1947 15:51:00 UT |  0 pi 59

----------


## Ariondys

http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2012/0...-central-bank/



> By Kristina Peterson
> 
> Republican presidential hopeful Rep. Ron Paul certainly wants to end the Federal Reserve. But he also has to eat breakfast.
> 
> One day after chairing a hearing on proposals to abolish or overhaul the central bank, the Texan congressman sat down for the first meal of the day Wednesday with Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke, the lawmaker confirmed in a brief interview at the Capitol. The decision to meet for breakfast at the Fed was “mutual,” said Mr. Paul, who last year introduced a bill to eliminate the central bank.
> 
> The Fed chief and lawmaker had “sort of an open discussion,” Mr. Paul said, while declining to provide any details of the conversation. “It was off the record,” he said. The Fed declined to comment on the meeting.
> 
> Wednesday’s visit to the Fed’s Washington headquarters was not the first for Mr. Paul, who has said previously he dined at the central bank with former Fed Chairman Paul Volcker.
> ...


Date__________________|____Gold_____|using siderial longitudes, (not precession corrected)
08 May 2012 11:37:00 UT |  2 aq 22'20    |(just to show the relative positions)
09 May 2012 11:37:00 UT |  2 aq 38'48    |
10 May 2012 11:37:00 UT |  2 aq 55' 6    

Date__________________|__Sun___|
20 Aug 1935 11:37:00 UT |2 le 40'11

you can see that the asteroid: Gold, is transiting forward about 1/4 degree/day, and transits exactly opposite Paul's natal Sun sometime around 9am EDT.
Also the transit Sun conjuncts Paul's natal Moon around 11am.

----------


## Ariondys

This June 1981 arrest of Mitt Romney:  I can't find a better date other than June.  Not very specific.  Internet news should try to be more specific.  I can guess using astrology but the information is either archived in the original where I have to pay and hope they tell me.  Or sealed.  In other words he can lie about what happened because lying isn't a crime and tell us his version of events.  A few journalistic tellings wrap the event in hopeful versions.  Some of the better links:



http://romneyfacts.com/issue_rap.php
WAYLAND, MASS. (1981) -- ARREST- DISORDERLY CONDUCT.
In June 1981, ROMNEY attempted to launch family motorboat at Cochituate State Park despite park ranger advising that he was prohibited from doing so because his boat did not display proper registration. ROMNEY was arrested and charged with disorderly conduct. ROMNEY handcuffed and transported in bathing suit to Natick police station, where released on own recognizance.5 Disposition: Charges were dropped when ROMNEY threatened to sue the state for false arrest; case dismissed at Natick District Court in February 1982. ROMNEY successfully petitioned that the files be sealed.



http://www.mediaite.com/online/buzzf...ersons-arrest/
“I figured I was at the state park with my kids,” Romney told The Boston Globe in 1994. “My five kids were in the car wondering why we weren’t going out in the boat, so I said I’d launch and pay the fine.”

(Sounds very reasonable when he tells it.)



Boston Globe Archive
http://pqasb.pqarchiver.com/boston/a...BS&FMTS=ABS:FT
Free Abstract $ Full Text
Abstract (Document Summary)

The charges against [Romney] were dropped several days later and officially dismissed in February 1982 at Natick District Court. At Romney's request, the judge also agreed to seal the records, making them unavailable for public inspection.

Romney said the guard told him not to put the boat in the water or he would be ticketed and fined $50. Frustrated and feeling that the license was still somewhat visible, Romney defied the order, saying it would be worth his while to be fined $50 to enjoy the day on the lake with his family.

When he began to put his boat in the water again, Romney said the park ranger reappeared, furious over Romney's defiance, and arrested him. Romney said he was handcuffed and taken to the Natick police station and booked.



http://rt.com/usa/news/mitt-romney-d...y-conduct-853/
Mitt Romney arrested for disorderly conduct
Published: 09 May, 2012, 21:24



http://www.buzzfeed.com/andrewkaczyn...y-conduct-in-1
According to what Romney told the Boston Globe in 1994, he had taken his family off to Wayland, Mass.'s Lake Cochituate, about an hour outside Boston, for a summer excursion. As Romney prepared to put his family boat into the water, a park officer told Romney not to launch because his license appeared to have been painted over. The officer told Romney if he put his boat into the water he would face a $50 fine.

Romney felt that his license was still visible and decided to ignore the order from the officer and pay the fine.

"I figured I was at the state park with my kids. My five kids were in the car wondering why we weren't going out in the boat, so I said I'd launch and pay the fine,” Romney said in 1994.

Romney said the officer didn’t tell him not to launch his boat, just that he would face a fine for doing so.

"I was willing to pay the fine. But if he had said don't launch the boat and not mentioned the fine, I would not have done it," Romney said.

After Romney put the family boat into the water, the officer reappeared visibly angry and arrested Romney for disorderly conduct. Romney was handcuffed on the scene, taken to the local police station, and booked.



My take is that he didn't understand the law. Perhaps what the officer said is obfuscated in it's meaning. It was very logical of Mitt to assume it merely meant that it would cost 50 dollars to boat. And perhaps we all should ask the judges to seal our records. And I think perhaps he snuck around and put his boat in the water after being told that he would be fined and that getting arrested was a good way to ensure the officer wasn't taking a cash payment of that fine. Perhaps he had no way of paying that fine when asked to do so.

Regardless he felt an event that can highlight his character even if we have no specific date.  Because surely it had to with transit Chiron conjunct his natal Kronos.  I'm guessing a date based on multiple chart indicators.  Be nice if someone is able to dredge up the date and skillcheck me.



Here's a guess of an approximate date in chartform

"My eliteness makes me an exception(and an officer)" or "I am an exception to the rules meets THE LAW"
transit Chiron conjunct Kronos
progressed Moon square Kronos
Solar Arc Ascendant semisquare Kronos
transit Mars/Kronos 22.5 Kronos
I'd like it he made a movie about how reasonable he could be in the face of a major event like this.  I imagine he needs lawyers to handle all his problems.  Lawyer movies are good right?

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

RP announced his run for president May 13, 2011. 

The 2012 RP Campaign Chart was created as a result of this and there is actually a 2008 RP Campaign Chart based on exact data from March 12, 2007 when Ron announced on C-SPAN's Washington Journal. That chart is still relevant as the first incarnation of the RP Revolution. 

Here's the 2012 RP chart with some transits included that are relevant for the next month or so. Again much detail is omitted so as to fit on the chart.

NOTE: this is not a Solar Return Chart but an updated transit/progression chart made on the Solar Return day as a sort of 'gift'  ;o)

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Okay...double posted...will use this space later for a Mittens update...Today Juno is retrogade transitting his natal chart Descendent and was within a degree the past couple days as the 'bully news' came out and he had to finally apologize...something he hates to do BTW. 

In some contexts Juno relates to the bully/victim dynamic.

Update: 

Romney's personal natal chart and the 'moment of denial' in the Kilmeade FOX radio interview on May 10 at approx 9:37 AM CDT in Omaho where Romney was calling from.

The source of this was from Kilmeade's FB announcing the interview at 10:35 AM EDT and 2 minutes into the audio Mitt denied/forgot/chuckled about this particular person and the hazing event. 

As with the 'etch a sketch' moment to the campaign chart, insights may be gleaned about MR from his natal chart. Actually there are clinical psychologists/astrologers who could do a thorough case study on a person like Romney -- one being PhD/astrologer Glenn Perry. One psychologist said Herman Cain was a "Petri dish of psychopathology' as he used his own words to create an alternate reality of denial. There's definitely some Petri dish material from Romney which will play a part in the meltdown theme that we hope manifests via iinterpretation of the astrological indicators. 

The update to the MR Camp chart is the progressed Moon beginning the T-square pattern with natal Uranus and Pluto from approx May 12 through July 29 and the mentioned Mars transits. There always more to transits and progressions to the chart so to be continued.

For now here is the Romney chart and some analysis of the 'denial moment'.

----------


## Ariondys

http://www.dailypaul.com/231429/take...elegates&sss=1



> Take Virginia! 49 Delegates!
> Submitted by Wake Up 1776 on Sun, 05/06/2012 - 21:00
> in
> Delegates
> Virginia
> Here is the deal. We can win the majority of Virginia's delegates! We have already won 7/9 delegates from the district caucuses that are already completed. Also, Ron Paul and Mitt Romney were the only ones on the ballot so only those two candidates had people registered to be delegates. There are going to be several more caucuses coming up in 6 days (May 12th)!!! Please spead the word we need to sweep this HUGE STATE!!!
> 
> Here is the breakdown by distict:
> 
> ...


An exception: This is the state where Ron Paul was going face off Mitt Romney, alone.  Gingrich and Santorum didn't make the ballot.  And today is clearly a key day.

The solar return of the campaign chart is today.
The Sun is 1/2 a degree behind Jupiter in this chart.  So it starts off the Sun transitting the solar return Jupiter.

(= in the following refers to a conjunction or a square aspect)
You know what's really neat.  Both the campaign chart and the campaign's solar return chart both have Midheaven = Jupiter/Node midpoint.
It's not enough to be really fun yet!  Look in Ron Paul's chart: Solar arc Jupiter/Node = Midheaven[General popularity. To be well liked]
_________________________________________________T  ransit Jupiter/Node = Midheaven around Jul 4 and Nov 6(+/- a few days)

----------


## Ariondys

http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2012/0...-game-changer/
Wead calls it Gamechanger. hmm.  What else was there.  Transit Mercury conjunct Paul's natal Uranus-9th House cusp.  Get him some $$$ for broadcasting.

In the campaign chart
Solar arc Sun square Midheaven
Transit Uranus/Pluto midpoint conjunct Midheaven[to change by leaps and bounds]
Transit Jupiter square Midheaven
------------------------------------
t.(Uranus/Pluto=Jupiter)=MC [Sudden fortunate change.]
This configuration looks like a big deal.  Perhaps triggered by the transit Sun.


Next.  May 15.  Oregon, Nebraska primaries.
Exact transits: 
transit Jupiter square the campaigns Midheaven
transit Uranus square campaign Pluto.
Transit Venus conjunct Ron Paul's solar return Descendant.
Transit Venus is stationary in the middle of the 15th.  This is the South Node of the campaign chart too.
Transit Mars conjunct Paul's natal Ascendant--Paul should get some exercise.
Transit Jupiter trine Paul's natal Venus--Best transit for a money bomb.
(May 17-the actual money bomb day-- still in orb.)
Here's an idea even.. Bicycle for Paul!  and donate the money u saved on gas.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Just found out about the stunning news event this morning. Does anyone know the exact time of the RP email and press release? From what I searched it looked to be about 4 PM.

*Update: Found a thread that started at 2:38 about the email so looks like closer to 2:30 PM of this event. A slight change to the transit info is transit Moon at 16Pis06 so not exact square to Pholus. 

After reading through several threads regarding today's followup statement by Jesse Benton it looks like some darkside activity transpired as could happen with Nessus and Pluto. I mentioned in the recent RP Camp chart in post 146 of the Mars transit indicating integration of the grassroots and it looks like a possible option is to regroup and become more organized and act as our own campaign organization. 

Such great momentum after the OK and AZ conventions this weekend and right on schedule with the Romney Camp chart of progressed Moon making a square aspect to natal Uranus and beginning an entrenched 2.5 month T-square pattern with natal Uranus and Pluto.
The Romney people had a meltdown at the OK convention and we won almost all the delegates so that tells me that this pattern is valid and will manifest as other meltdown events for Romney in the future.

Let's see how this integration phase plays out for the next couple weeks.* 


Transits to the RP Campaign Chart at that moment:

transit Uranus at 7Ari11 square natal Pluto at 7Cap13 -- acute, intense, cumulative just before exact conjunction - this effect was going to be sudden and shocking and unpredictable and I went conservative on the interpretation in past posts (see quote below) and in recent chart

transit Jupiter at exact square to Nessus and within 15 minutes of arc to exact square to MC/IC axis -- Nessus archetype is now worth further research -- fighting  a William Wallace/Braveheart guerilla fighting approach by focusing on the battles we can win ie the state conventions and delegate process -- this is a good strategy and the Mittens Meltdown is ongoing to take advantage this summer esp at June 24 Uranus-Pluto square event -- Gov Scott Walker recall in Wisconsin on that date and Reince Priebus has Walker connections (Walkergate) that may be exposed 

transit Venus makes a stationary and reverse at 23Gem 59 at Moon Nodes -- don't know the exact time but was near time of event - reverse direction is accurate and  timely for RP Camp and again bodes well

transit Moon at 16Pis52 at exact square to natal Pholus -- Pholus is a very interesting new transformational archetype to talk about later and it's good to see that it has relevance in the RP Camp chart

transit Sun at 24Tau24 just recently passing a square aspect to MC/IC axis so decision within RP Camp was taking effect a day or two earlier






> *April 26 Update*
> 
> The *RP Campaign chart*:
> 
> From post #122 the RP Campaign chart has the progressed Moon Reality Check event actually starting Apr 27/28 which also coincides with transit Mercury opposing Saturn for those days - time to restructure and reset with serious goals, time to take the gloves off when taking on the establishment
> 
> Apr 30 - May 1 - transit Venus crosses the Ascendent - social, media, financial attraction and abundance (fund raising), the Liberty message gets more attention - favorable women influence 
> 
> May 9/10 - transit Jupiter conjunct Sun - day after primaries and time to expand goals and shake up the status quo within the campaign staff - bring in new blood or ideas via the influential donors ie Nasim Taleb, Mark Spitznagel, etc.
> ...

----------


## Ariondys

> transit Moon at 16Pis52 at exact square to natal Pholus


This is the Uranus/Neptune midpoint as well.  After my last message I too have looked in the forum a bit and there was a landslide of bewildered people regarding Paul's announcement.

(the transit Uranus/Neptune midpoint is also square the Ascendant on and off over the next months)

If you look at the 16th harmonic of this 16 pis 52.  You can add transits sun, moon, pluto,and radix mars, MC, pholus, nessus
It's all very curious, and I hope it's just a passing mood(of feeling checkmated(UR/NE)). The plan is surely the same as ever: get delegates.

In the end there are people who figure Romney loses to Obama.  That's gotta count for something.  Republicans want to win don't they?

----------


## Revolution9

Thanks for your insights. Keep them coming. It ain't over yet

Rev9

----------


## Ariondys

The Secret Language of Destiny, by Gary Goldshneider and Joost Elffers

..present 48 paths, each representing a spiritual journey... that represents what a person came here to learn or to do.

This book, a big hardcover.  Slices up birthdates using the mathematics of the mean moon's node.  So that each sign gets 3 slices and the cusp of 2 signs gets a slice.  So from 26sag30 - 4cap00 is the Sag-Cap Cusp.  4cap00 -11cap30 is Cap I.  11cap30 - 19cap00 is Cap II.  And 19cap00 - 26cap30 is Cap III.

Ron Paul's mean node is 20Cap00 and his true node is 21cap29.  This puts him on Cap III, the Way of Mastery.  However, the next "Way"(Cap II) is described below.(I've copied about 1/2 of the text here)  It seems to cover the basic storyline.

(Not that I disagreed with the Way of Mastery.  He has mastered his craft... I think Ron Paul is an "Elder Stateman", the best figure for creating liberty.  Every town needs a couple Elder Statemen or you cannot hope to be free.
http://www.freecol.org/
http://www.colonizationfans.com/liberty-bells.html
)



> Those on the Way of Articulation are here to make a commitment to their unusual thinking or way of doing things by articulating it and bring it to the attention of a broader audience. Highly observant, they have a unique talent for seeing things in a different way, and their resulting opinions and insights are always original, to say the least. Frequently, the singular viewpoints of those on this karmic path are brilliant, and, once others are convinced, they will surely come to share them. Too often, the trouble is that individuals on the Way of Articulation keep their quirkier ideas to themselves for fear of viewed as strange. However, if they can learn to be more secure in their approach and make a commitment to doing things their way, they will be propelled to the heights of career success. This karmic path does entail some struggle, however, since those who travel it must learn to emply their considerable determination, as well as some patience, if they are ultimately to achieve the recognition they so sorely desire. Remaining true to themselves at the same time means they will have to work all the harder to get it. In fact, one of the requirements of this karmic path is that these often rather shy and retiring types must learn to articulate their goals clearly to themselves so they can remind themselves of their destination when they hit the rockier parts of the road. Luckily, these determined individuals rarely give up once they have begun.
> 
> If they are to find success on this path, those on the Way of Articulation must overcome their fear of being rejected because of their unusual ideas. Otherwise they will never muster the courage to reveal themselves as individuals who walk to the beat of a different drum. Nor will they succeed in persuading others of their veiws. The world alwasy needs a few courageous souls who will stand up and announce that the emperor has no clothes. Ofthen they become harbingers of social change and create small revolutions in the social and intellectual milieux of their time. But to do so they must dare to be different, not just in the privacy of their own homes but out in public view. Acquiring self-confidnce is crucial to this process, though it may take a number of years to grow to effective proportions. As much as they would like to keep their thoughts to themselves, those who walk this karmic path must take the risk of showing the world who they are and what they think. This is no small task, since being humiliated is one of their deepest fears. Essentially, the men and women on this karmic path are somewhat conservative, even old-fashioned, types who find that they just can't help what their brains seem to dream up. So, unlike certain others who enjoy rebelling against systems or organizations, these individuals are secretly ashamed of their own eccentricity. Learning to speak out no matter what the cost will go a long way toward consolidating their sense of self, particularly as the promise of this karmic path is fulfilled and they ultimately discover that they are not ridiculed for their unique views but rather rewards--often financially.
> 
> Usually career-oriented, those who travel the Way of Articulation need to turn what they once percieved to be a liability--their unconventionality--into an asset. Their attraction to all that is unusual or bizarre may confound their parents and friends, but ultimately, they will have the last laugh when the very thing that fascinated them takes off in popular culture, reaping rewards for the people traveling this road, who will then by celebrated as prescient when they were merely bein true to their own unusual selves. Their eccentricities can take many forms, whether singing in a near croak to collecting rocks from around the world to having a new vision for the world order. One day their ship will come in, and that croak or those rocks or that vision will suddenly be of great value to others. Fortunately, these men and women are gifted with tremendous financial and business acumen. In truth, they can do quite well plodding along in any typical job. Far greater and more satisfying, however, is the success that will be theirs when they risk being different. And when their unusual idea starts to take off, they will have the talent and financial acumen to ensure that it turns a profit. Never, however, is money their primary goal. Until the time of their success, they will surely encounter some rejection, particularly as they start out on their career path. Thus they will be forced to develop the dogged determination that is the gift of this karmic path in order to realize  their dream of traditional success. Even in the face of early difficulties, they must learn to persist against long odds.

----------


## Revolution9

It's Oxymoron Season for you. That means you're likely to encounter more than your usual share of sweet and sour paradoxes. The logic-loving areas of your brain will almost certainly have to seek assistance from your non-rational wisdom. I'll give you a heads-up on some of the lucid riddles you should be ready to embrace: 1. a humbling triumph; 2. a tender rivalry; 3. a selfish blessing; 4. an opportunity to commune with risky comfort; 5. an invitation to explore a relaxing challenge; 6. a chance to get up-close and personal with a long-distance connection. For best results, Leo, memorize these lines from Walt Whitman's _Leaves of Grass_ and recite them periodically: "Do I contradict myself? / Very well then I contradict myself. / (I am large, I contain multitudes.)" 



Rev9

----------


## Eleutheria7

Re:              Paul Campaign Convention Strategy

Every day, I see firsthand how humbled and encouraged Dr. Paul is to have the enthusiastic support of so many who are committed to revitalizing our country.

Let me be very clear.  Dr. Paul is NOT dropping out or suspending his campaign.

As Dr. Paul has previously stated, he is in this race all the way to the Republican National Convention in Tampa this August.

And he is deeply grateful for every resource he has been entrusted with to run an historic campaign that continues to defy all expectations.

Looking ahead, our campaign must honor that trust by maximizing our resources to ensure the greatest possible impact at the National Convention.

So while our campaign is no longer investing in the remaining primary states, we will continue to run strong programs at District and State Conventions to win more delegates and alternate delegates to the National Convention.

To this end, our campaign has several positive and realistic goals:

1)    Having recently WON Maine, we believe we can win several more states.
2)    We will win party leadership positions at both the state and national levels.
3)    We will continue to grow our already substantial total of delegates.

We will head to Tampa with a solid group of delegates.  Several hundred will be bound to Dr. Paul, and several hundred more, although bound to Governor Romney or other candidates, will be Ron Paul supporters.

Unfortunately, barring something very unforeseen, our delegate total will not be strong enough to win the nomination.  Governor Romney is now within 200 delegates of securing the partys nod.  However, our delegates can still make a major impact at the National Convention and beyond.

All delegates will be able to vote on party rules and allow us to shape the process for future liberty candidates.

We are in an excellent position to make sure the Republican Party adds solid liberty issues to the GOP Platform, which our delegates will be directly positioned to approve.  Our campaign is presently working to get several items up for consideration, including monetary policy reform, prohibitions on indefinite detention, and Internet freedom.

Finally, by sending a large, respectful, and professional delegation to Tampa, we will show the party and the country that not only is our movement growing and here to stay, but that the future belongs to us.

Dr. Paul will begin this new phase of the campaign this Friday by speaking and holding several events at the Minnesota State Convention.  He has also recently accepted an invitation to speak at the Texas Convention, and we are busy scheduling appearances around other State Conventions later this month and into June.

As Dr. Paul stated in his message yesterday, this fight is NOT over.  We will continue fighting and expanding, and we will not stop until we have restored what once made America the greatest country in human history.

But for Dr. Pauls efforts in the remaining State Conventions to be successful, and to ensure we get as many Ron Paul delegates to Tampa as we can, he needs you to continue standing with him.

Along those lines, as you probably already know, the grassroots are holding a Money Bomb on Thursday, May 17.  Any money raised from that Money Bomb will go toward winning delegates and finalizing our plans for Tampa.

As those plans for the National Convention come together, we will make sure all of our delegates, whether bound or unbound, get the information and aid they need.

Your support on May 17 will also help us reach more Americans with the solutions we know can restore our nation.  Each person we add to our cause strengthens our movement for the critical work that awaits us beyond Tampa.

Dr. Paul, John Tate, myself, and the entire campaign staff know what incredible sacrifices have been made by each of our supporters.

Thank you for all of your hard work and your dedication to liberty.  Together, we will champion Ron Paul and his message in Tampa, and we will lay the groundwork for future victories.

----------


## Ariondys

May 18,19  -- whole bunch of State conventions
Georgia State Convention
Michigan Congressional District Caucuses / State Convention
Minnesota State Convention
Mississippi State Convention
South Carolina State Convention
Vermont State Convention

Transit sun conjunct Campaign return chart MC (this is also the East Point of the Campaign chart)
[Events today may further your reputation]

hmm, Gingrich's primary-win states.

http://www.detroitnews.com/article/2...CFRONTPAGE%7Cs

http://thereal2012delegatecount.com/
this is gonna start filling in fast now...

Romney: transit Sun opposite Jupiter.  One of my books says this is unfavorable for politics and court decisions... but Paul did Maine and Nevada under this influence.  Another book says it has a double potential.  That things will be well if you avoid certain negative sorts of Jupiterian behaviour.  So it's a character test.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

An interesting prediction technique is used by these reputable astrology practitioners in this recent article predicting Obama over Romney. 

 http://politicalastrologyblog.com/2012/04/29/prediction-for-the-2012-us-presidential-election/

I studied up on the technique and applied it to the RP Campaign chart and to the Romney Campaign chart. 

I'll go into more detail in a later post (about both RP and Romney whose chart in post #125 will be revised later) but the gist is that the periods called 'loosing of the bond' (LB) relate to releasing responsibility from one dynamic of the chart to another dynamic which spurs very active and changing times -- and in the RP Campaign chart it indicates that RP and the Campaign staff were releasing responsibility more and more to the grassroots and eventually an LB period occurred during the May 14 Benton email and May 15 podcast which catalyzed much discussion about taking over the campaign which is seen in cases ie the South Dakota for Liberty PAC and other self motivated enterprises. 

Now this recent LB period also coincided with some dark Pluto and Nessus activity indicated by transits so the plot is very thick as to how these LB's manifest and during the recent one there was a mix of negative and positive -- the positive being that we are taking hold of this new responsibilty and the following chart is sort of an new incarnation of the RP Campaign becoming more in the hands of the Liberty grassroots movement and the chart is revised and revitalized with new insights and developments that I either put aside or recently discovered for myself (ie the above technique from the article -- my comments are in there too).

Some quick notes -- the Military folks and Oathkeeper group may relate to the Orcus archetype and many Libertarian activists may relate to the Liberatrix archetype which is uncanny in how exact it is placed on the 4th House cusp of the Grassroots folks and the citizenry in general - a very potent position that any competent astrologer would conclude.

More additions to follow but now the chart in this new form. RP Camp 2.0 version --> or Liberty Movement Chart

*May 30 update: Some confusion might happen over this chart due to my placing the words 'May 14 event' inside the chart. This in NOT a chart of the May 14th event -- but a revised natal chart of RP's announcement May 13, 2011 and is based on the LB period and the Benton events of May 14 and 15. during this period. 

Also these new planets are actual planets discovered over the past 10 years and which are beginning to take hold in the personal and collective consciousness during this paradigm shift. A couple other new planets need to be added later as well as more detail of the ones mentioned.
*

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

*May 28 update: I said this May 24th*




> In post #125 of the Meltdown chart I say that May 24 of transit Mars square to natal Sun as explosive but need to qualify that Mars is still in the 12th house of secretive and repressive behavior so we may not hear about this event and further build up of events until Mars transits out of the 12th house and across the Ascendent near June 16 as it squares to natal MC, Moon and South Node.


*Actually the news from the 'Lawyers for Ron Paul' was released at around May 24th per this thread:*
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s-Are-Unbound!

*I'm thinking that the transit of Mars squaring the Sun in the Romney Camp chart (Romney and senior staff) was in sync with this news event which may be causing infighting and dissension within Romney's inner circle -- a typical response to a truthbomb that shakes one's plans -- also my quote is still valid regarding keeping it repressed and secret -- until the June 16 transit of Mars mentioned.

The Zodiacal Release levels of the Romney Camp chart are also about to make a shift starting on June 4th through to July 20 which has a strong emphasis on this transit Mars squaring the natal Moon, MC and S. Node. If time allows I try to create a post with some graphics describing this.
*


In regards to graphic below:

I started a detailed chronology to describe the effect of the moneybomb and 'loosing of the bond' periods with some extra detail of the newsletter smear campaign that started right about when the Tea Party moneybomb started 12/16/2011 through to 1/3/2012.

But it's getting too long and tedious and I'll put it in quote form to let folks skip it altogether.  There is one period that is worth mentioning and that is on 4/23/2012 when the pattern is Aq-Aq-Vi-Pi which 'foreshadows' the 'loosing of the bond' period (again Aq-Aq-Vi-Pi) where the May 14-15 Benton events occurred. 

The foreshadow event is directly related to the LB event and so some possible political intrigue and/or maneuvering was going on starting 4/23 that led to 5/14 -- I'll leave it at that for others to speculate but we all know something not quite right was happening leading up to 5/14. 

But it looks like the mix of positive and negative of the May 14 LB event is turning towards more positive which is shown in future LB periods of a 'minor' positive LB on 9/28 and then a 'major' positive LB on 10/21. Notice the arrows that extend indicating the time of influence of these LB's.

On 6/8 I think, as the Liberty Movement, we can look forward to a potent Aq-Aq-Sc-Sc pattern which ushers in some heavy, powerful Scorpio/Mars events (including the week leading up to June 24 Uranus-Pluto square) till 7/16 followed by a lighter beneficial Sagitarius L3 as the pattern becomes Aq-Aq-Sa-Sa for a few days until the L4 signs change. 

I'll leave it at that and will place the chronology below the graphic for those who want follow. Note that my experience and skills are limited since I'm still trying to absorb the new astrology material and am not totally convinced of their interpretation of Romney as the nominee.






> 5/13/2011
> Lot of Spirit in sign Aquarius in 9th house
> and Aquarius on 10th House cusp of leader
> First four levels begin at  Aq-Aq-Aq-Aq 
> 
> 6/5/2011
> First Moneybomb as Level 4 (L4) changes from Cancer to Leo
> First four levels are now Aq-Aq-Aq-Le
> Leo on 4th House cusp of grassroots support and
> ...

----------


## Eleutheria7

"We're at the cusp of the Aquarian Age or a 'Global Spiritual Shift' with the first of seven unprecedented Uranus/Pluto squares taking place on June 24 whereby a high degree of transformation and transparency is probable"

both the numbers 7 and 24 have mystic significance  
The number 24 is central to the construction of Cosmic Pulses. There are 24 layers of sound. There are 24 "melodic loops", spaced throughout 24 different registers spanning 7 octaves. the bible states that it took seven days to create the world and there were seven archangels and seven spirits of God, there are also seven major chakras. each moon phase lasts seven days.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

It ain't over till its over...

Here's the Zodiacal Release method for the Romney Campaign chart leaving out the first several months after its inception on June 2, 2011 which starts as Vi-Vi-Vi-Vi based on the Lot of Spirit in Virgo. 

Virgo is also the chart Ascendent and Mercury rules Virgo as well as Gemini so, besides a Mercury emphasis, the planets in Gemini are heavily influenced ie Sun, Moon and MC and South Node. 

Natal Mercury is at 29.5 degrees Taurus and squares Neptune so is considered unstable. 

The natal Moon is especially debilitated and vulnerable based on factors using Hellenistic Astrology emphasized by the political astrologers in their article. In their terms, the Moon is 'contrary to the sect in favor' since its a nocturnal (night) planet in a diurnal (day) chart -- and is both above the horizon and in an unfavorable sign (masculine Gemini).  So three strikes against the Moon.  (theory based on Chris Brennan's article 'Astrology of Sect')


In the graphic below fast forward to 3/8/2012 where the 4 level pattern is Vi-Vi-Pi-Pi and moving to the period where the 'x' marks the period for the 'etch a sketch' event 3/21 which is Vi-Vi-Pi-Cn. 

Virgo/Pisces is a natural polar dynamic and spurs externalized activity and Cancer is in a flowing angle relationship to both Virgo and Pisces so this would seem to be a favorable period. 

There is, in a sense, an unfavorable flow based on transits made by or on the planet rulers involved. Going back to the post where the 'etch a sketch' chart is you'll see retro transit Mercury, Cancer ruler Moon (transit in Pisces) and Pisces ruler natal Jupiter all in adverse aspect.

So that may be one validation but let's try the next L3 period which is aggressive Aries (Mars ruler) on 4/7/2012 where the pattern starts as Vi-Vi-Ar-Ar. This L3 period lasts from 4/7 to 5/14 and can considered a 'bullying period' b/c of the natural malefic Mars emphasis and the adverse Virgo/Aries angle relationship.

The period marked 'RP' starting on 4/21 refers to possible political intrigue going on between the MR and RP camps based on what was mentioned in the previous post about the 'foreshadow' period of 4/23 in the RP analysis.
The pattern is Vi-Vi-Ar-Le  where Sun ruled Leo flows with Aries but is averse to Virgo -- so two masculine and annoyed bullies -- Sun and Mars are active. 

The period marked 'B' is the 'bully event' or 'denial of hazing' that was exposed and which I've posted a chart. The pattern is Vi-Vi-Ar-Cp where the personal ambition directed Capricorn is ruled by the 'malefic' Saturn and so a natural exposure of Romney's bad behavior where both malefics, Mars and Saturn are involved. (please note this is traditional Hellenistic Astrology which uses these terms for specific purposes from a different age which may or may not apply to situations today -- ongoing debate and research)

The very next period (5/12/2012) is Vi-Vi-Ar-Aq where Aquarius is also ruled by Saturn and has a broader social malefic influence as displayed at the OK and AZ conventions. This must have really PO'd the Romney camp and RNC and may haved bullied Benton and staff to script his email and podcast the way he did. The progressed Moon square Uranus on 5/12 in the Romney Camp chart began then and signifies irrational emotional behavior.

From that point I draw a red lined arrow to indicate this ongoing instability highlighted by transit Mars events. 

Notice the period during the transit Mars square Sun on 5/24 is during Vi-Vi-Ta-Cn where Venus ruled Taurus is considered favorable (although natal Venus is somewhat debilitated as 'contrary to the sect in favor') but the triply debilitated Moon ruled Cancer also appears. 

Transit Venus has gone retrograde and is approaching the natal Moon within 2 degrees at that time.  Besides the 'lawyers for RP' antagonizing the Romney Camp there could also be uncomfortable feelings among the women staff members and the female electorate in general since the poll numbers that came out around that time were bad among women and hispanics.

I make extra note of the next shift into Vi-Vi-Ge-Ge which starts 6/4 which is when the 6/5 Scott Walker recall starts and may bring down Walker and Prince Reibus who has Walkergate connections. The Mercury ruled Virgo/Gemini dynamic is naturally unstable and contestable with much going on as shown by the planet notations. 

There's also a 'foreshadow period' leading to a 'loosing of the bond' period during this major stretch which adds to the theme of sudden change and instability.

I'll stop for now and update this post when needed.

*Update May 31*

Well there's a need to make an update today b/c I didn't complete the chronology leading up to the Tampa convention.

The L3 Gemini period is followed by an L3 Cancer period starting 7/24 and Cancer is ruled by the triply debilitated Moon which is already being targeted during much of the June and July and starts off with another negative Moon event on 7/29 of progressed Moon square Pluto.

This L3 Cancer period should be quite malefic based on the above Moon factors and what Cancer indicated during the 'etch a sketch' period as discussed above.  

Notice the negative foreshadow period before the RC and the 9/5 negative 'loosing of the bond' period which translates to major negative changes for the Romney camp ie dismantling the campaign and/or dealing with karmic blowback from all the primary BS.

Where the 'Y' is marked is the period at the beginning of the RC. I correlate the 'etch a sketch' period, (or period 'X') which was Vi-Vi-Pi-Cn with the 'Y' period which has a somewhat related pattern of Vi-Vi-Cn-Pi. When there's a reverse ie Pisces/Cancer to Cancer/Pisces one astrologer at the political blog comment section suggested it as a reverse of the quality of outcome. A past negative outcome will be positive this time based on the reversal.

We'll see if this proves true. I think the malefic Cancer overrides this theory and leads to another negative outcome b/c the 9/5 negative LB is looming ahead.

More updates when needed.

----------


## ronpaulgirl

> Re:              Paul Campaign Convention Strategy
> 
> Every day, I see firsthand how humbled and encouraged Dr. Paul is to have the enthusiastic support of so many who are committed to revitalizing our country.
> 
> Let me be very clear.  Dr. Paul is NOT dropping out or suspending his campaign.
> 
> As Dr. Paul has previously stated, he is in this race all the way to the Republican National Convention in Tampa this August.
> 
> And he is deeply grateful for every resource he has been entrusted with to run an historic campaign that continues to defy all expectations.
> ...



Who wrote this? Someone on campaign or just random
P

----------


## Ariondys

Where we are at:
http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...vention-2012-6
Read the full Ron Paul email at the above link or at http://www.ronpaul.com/
we stand to send nearly 200 bound delegates to the RNC
we will likely have as many as 500 supporters as delegates on the Convention floor.  That is just over 20 percent!


http://www.dailypaul.com/238032/elec...omment-2526204



> Submitted by chris_ciwi on Tue, 06/05/2012 - 19:12
> in
> Ron Paul 2012
> Dear fellow members of WatchTheVote2012,
> 
> Are you FED UP with the fraud of the GOP in this election??
> …Become informed of a LAWSUIT BEING FILED soon in federal court - CIVIL RIGHTS AND VOTER FRAUD VIOLATIONS.
> 
> A group of attorneys have come together – “LAWYERS FOR RON PAUL” (https://www.facebook.com/groups/188334154612254/) and will be on a huge conference call on Wednesday 06/06/2012 @ 7:00 pm (PST) / 10:00 pm (EST), to explain this “Heart-Pounding” event.
> ...

----------


## Ariondys

ME/CU - Mercury/Cupido - Speech, Social Conversation
SU - Sun
JU - Jupiter
r - radix
t - transit
d - directed, solar arc
= - 16th harmonic aspects(0 - 22-30)


Ron Paul chart
jan 20 2013
dSU(20-03)=tJU(20-25)=rME/CU(20-20)=rMC/NO(20-16)  

dVesta(4vi05)=rMC(4vi05)  (devoted, workaholic)


Campaign chart
jan 20 2013
dSU(9-00)=tSU(8-16)=rME/CU(8-10)=rMC(8-46)

----------


## Ariondys

Mitt Romney chart
Nov 6 2012
dKronos(24ca34) square rHades(24ar34)

reference material:
HA+HA-KR - To be obliged to give up independence. Death and ruin in ruling circles.
HA/KR - Great baseness and meanness, poverty and want.  Poor government. Plain clothes police. The basic formula for a criminal on a big scale.
KR+KR-HA - Great baseness, vulgarity, lack and need. Investigators. Detective force. Corrupt officials.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Well, wrote up a long memo but then the image function froze the page and since I forgot to copy and paste the text to notepad I'm going to scrap rewriting anything and just post the new chart. Too many words get in the way sometimes.

*June 12 update:*

The solar directed Neptune square natal Mercury effect is active as news of Romney's past is revealed (skeletons in closet) -- the article about the illegal and bizarre prank behavior while at Stanford impersonating a cop and pulling over people -- 'creepy' was the word used by one those interviewed.

In the Diane Sawyer interview he refuses to describe the pranks at the dinner table saying that 'it's not appropriate to discuss on national TV' and Stephen Colbert (Colbert report) played that segment and raised the issue of 'what does Mitt mean by that? What does he do that is so bad that you can't mention on TV?'

Colbert came up with a good line of what Mitt might have done -- should be on youtube -- its classic Colbert.

The transit Mars is making an opposition to Mitt's natal Sun June 15 and from the Mittens Meltdown chart of post #125 the transit Mars is square MC today and squaring natal Moon and crossing Ascendent by June 16 -- so between now and Saturday the activity should be volatile, over-aggressive and towards malefic as both the personal chart and campaign chart are affected by Mars. Potential violence and criminal behavior expressed and exposed with ensuing battles ahead.

The week leading up to the June 24 Uranus-Pluto square is also the most intense so June 17-24. The Zodiacal Release info is also consistent with the instability at this time.

----------


## Ariondys

oh yea, look at that.. transit sun and transit mars are square for a while.

_________ Date ______|__ sun____|___mars____|
06 Jun 2012 02:51:00 UT | 15 ge 48    | 16 vi 51    |
06 Jun 2012 14:51:00 UT | 16 ge 17    | 17 vi  4    |
07 Jun 2012 02:51:00 UT | 16 ge 46    | 17 vi 17    |
07 Jun 2012 14:51:00 UT | 17 ge 14    | 17 vi 30    |
08 Jun 2012 02:51:00 UT | 17 ge 43    | 17 vi 43    |
08 Jun 2012 14:51:00 UT | 18 ge 12    | 17 vi 56    |
09 Jun 2012 02:51:00 UT | 18 ge 40    | 18 vi  9    |
09 Jun 2012 14:51:00 UT | 19 ge  9    | 18 vi 22    | precessed natal Uranus right about here at 18 ge 46
10 Jun 2012 02:51:00 UT | 19 ge 38    | 18 vi 35    |

and that's on the 16th harmonic with his solar arc Sun.
dSU(10-07)=tSU()=tMA()=rUR(10-21)=rSA(9-54)=rNE(9-56)   (it's just ackward correcting for precession writing the numbers this way.. so i' m leaving the transits blank)
but they go through on and around the morning of jun 9  (texas state convention results??)

I'm trying to grok how this might feel, but it's upsetting my heart.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

As Ariondys noted, the Sun-Mars square went exact just after the Rand Paul endorsement event which is significant but also the Venus and Ceres transits jumped out too. This Liberty Movement chart continues to be very accurate and is a wellspring of new knowledge that I barely tap into.

But within my limits, I wanted to share my chart perspective of what went down with Rand and the potential results. Overall, I think the probabilities look good for a positive outcome but the wildcard of 'free will' is always there to trump any longterm forecast. Everything's dynamic and in flux with large group dynamics so you stay humble, open-minded and ready to adjust and learn.

----------


## Ariondys

The 'Message' on election day will not be straighfoward.  In short, Mercury only has gone stationary once on election day in the US, and that was a recount.  Retrograde Mercury is good for redoing things.  Redo, review, reread, etc.

Mercury — the planet of communication, tabulation and transportation — goes retrograde on Nov 6 representing changes or disturbances in areas of life represented by that planet.

In 2000, Mercury was in retrograde when controversy swirled in Florida over the recount that took center stage in the race between George W. Bush and Al Gore. Florida was a swing state, and the outcome of the election wasn’t known for more than a month after balloting.

________Date_________|__mercury__|
08 Nov 2000 02:28:00 UT | 29 li 56 Rx |
08 Nov 2000 02:29:00 UT | 29 li 56    |

06 Nov 2012 23:03:00 UT |  4 sa 18    |
06 Nov 2012 23:04:00 UT |  4 sa 18 Rx |
Basically, Mercury is stationary in the afternoon or evening of election day for both 2000, and 2012.  In 2000 it was stationary direct, and this time it will be stationary retrograde.


http://astrology.about.com/od/advanc...rcuryRetro.htm
What are the Mercury Retrograde dates for 2012?:

March 12th to April 4th in Aries
July 14 to August 7 in Leo 
November 6 to November 26 in Sagittarius, then Scorpio

What happens?:

Mercury is the messenger, and in this time, legend has it that mail vanishes en route. Some people find that their computers go on the fritz or phone lines go down. If you're at all jittery about it, go ahead and back up your important files. That's always a good idea anyway, right?

A Time-Out:

Mercury retrograde gives us time to catch up with ourselves, and reflect. Something from the past returns in a different form. People, ideas or buried insights that are keys to moving forward, float to the surface. Often it's felt as a slowed down, contemplative time, and depending on the sign, a chance to go over old ground again, to claim what you missed the first time.

Err on Side of Caution:

There's a long-held belief that it's best to avoid making set plans during the Mercury Retrograde. This means holding off on signing contracts, and forming partnerships and alliances. What gets put in writing at this time may turn out to need serious revising after Mercury goes direct. But since tying up loose ends is the domain of retrograde, this type of finalization might fly.


http://www.democraticunderground.com/12207932
Notably, Mercury has only ever stationed one other time on a presidential Election Day — in 2000, when we had Bush v. Gore and the loser won. 

Now, for the second time in American history, Mercury is stationing exactly during an election. What is this about? In this segment, I cover the basic possibilities: it looks like some kind of scam, such as an overt case of election fraud. There is lying and denial; and since it’s in Sagittarius the courts may be involved. Mercury retrograde in Sagittarius, square Neptune, has a bit of the religious huckster or confidence man to it. In that way that astrology can be bizarrely literal, this chart is the perfect image of the political landscape — and it is volatile."


http://planetwaves.net/pagetwo/plane...rade-election/
Now, for the second time in American history, Mercury is stationing exactly during an election. What is this about? In this segment, I cover the basic possibilities: it looks like some kind of scam, such as an overt case of election fraud. There is lying and denial; and since it’s in Sagittarius the courts may be involved. Mercury retrograde in Sagittarius, square Neptune, has a bit of the religious huckster or confidence man to it. In that way that astrology can be bizarrely literal, this chart is the perfect image of the political landscape — and it is volatile.


http://planetwaves.fm/2012/
Planet Waves FM Special Edition: Top Five Events of 2012


http://trading-daze.blogspot.ca/2012...-2012-and.html
In Astrology Mercury retrograde is a period of time where people frequently change there minds. It is not a time for signing or finalizing agreements. There can be breakdowns in equipment, failed communications in short confusion.

It should be noted the 3-4 day period before and after Mercury goes into retrograde motion, particularly the time it is standing still can be a short period of great inspiration.

This election has the potential for voting irregularities, miscounts, recounts and recrimination from both sides.


http://voicingouropinions.wordpress....ry-retrograde/
When Mercury goes retrograde, communications breakdown; they become confused or delayed. Letters are sent to the wrong address, contracts omit important information, trips are more difficult, computers crash, cars fail, phone calls go unanswered or are not returned. We forget appointments or get lost on the way there. It’s as if we’re operating at cross purposes with the universe and/or ourselves.

During mercury retrograde periods, our thoughts, concepts, ideas and communication will be adjusting and revising – perhaps in surprising ways. Anything we start during these times of revision may be revised even further, possibly creating frustration as we change our minds, review new ideas and improve our communication so as not to be misunderstood. For this reason, recognize that mercury retrograde periods are times to gather information, but that the information will be continually changing. It’s helpful to be flexible and to not react to these changes, but to look at what information is still there when Mercury goes direct again. That’s the better time to put everything in order.

Mercury Retrograde Examples:

Titanic sinking, April 15, 1912 – communication confusion delays rescue, causing more deaths
John F. Kennedy-Richard Nixon election, November 8, 1960 – confusion about winner in close election
John F. Kennedy, Jr.’s plane crash, July 16, 1999 – pilot inexperience causes confusion about plane’s instrument panels
George W. Bush-Al Gore election, November 7, 2000 – election results are confused for 35 days
John McCain’s campaign event on October 8, 2008 – calling his supporters “My Fellow Prisoners”
Barack Obama’s presidential oath on January 20, 2009 – Barack Obama and Chief Justice John Roberts misspeak the oath, causing them to re-do it the next day


if we made a chart of Nov 6 with all of the midpoints of all the planets and asteroids and their midpoints we would pretty much just make a mess but with some appreciation of what might be sometimes we can find interesting things without effort.

 4 sa 18 Mercury, station
 4 sa 34 Isis
 5 pi 01 Chiron
 4 pi 22 Sphinx/Buysballot

Mercury: can't count properly

http://www.treehousemountain.com/html/keywords2.htm
ISIS: Sibling relationships; issues involving “scattered” locations, ideas, people and things; fragmentation; sense of needing to “get or put it together;” desire to make things whole.

CHIRON: Expression of unique or individualistic views and behaviors; refusal to conform with parental or societal expectations and standards; effecting turning points or changes in status; accentuation of differences from categories, norms; adolescent crisis; exceptions/exemptions to the rule(s). Note that Chiron has been classified a comet, not an asteroid.

SPHINX: “Unsolved Mysteries!” Enigma, paradox, questions, missing information, lack of answers and understanding
/
Buysballot: Election fraud

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Update made to post #164 about Romney.

As mentioned in the chart of post #166 there's a need to recognize the kind of leadership that reflects the personality, character and principles of the grassroots and who won't betray and sell out.

A useful technique is making 'synastry charts' which places one's personal natal planets along the outside wheel while, in this case, the Liberty Movement (LM) chart, is in the center -- the basic double wheel look that is in #166. You also do the inverse and place LM planets outside one's own natal chart to get the symmetric wholistic perspective of compatibility. In the 1st case it shows how a person relates to the LM and the 2nd case is how the LM relates to a certain person. 

This 2-fold synastry technique is used extensively to get insights about relationships ie marriage, business partnerships, friendships etc and would be a good way to evaluate Liberty folks of all vocations whether its political, media, teaching etc with suggestions via the archetypes and planetary patterns with how they can best work with the Liberty Movement and where they may have issues with the movement ie someone like Rand Paul.

I already know Ron Paul's planet alignments are very harmonious and supportive to the LM chart (Sun and 4 other planets in 4th House of grassroots) and the inverse of placing and aligning the LM planets to Ron's chart is also essentially harmonious with much insight to how the LM relates to him.

In another post or later in this post I'll put up the synastry charts between Ron and the LM with some notes. I'd like to compare with other key people in the movement if time allows but need accurate birth time info to make it worth the effort. *

If a synastry between Mitt and the LM shows glaring conflicts and disharmony I'll mention it and possibly put up a chart.

*  This is for those who are sincerely interested and whose privacy is important to where you send me a PM and we exchange via PM to plan a personal consult if doable. Some synastry charts of public candidates can be done here on the thread if there's accurate birth info.

**  Another technique is making a 'composite chart' or 'relationship chart' combining charts in such a way as to blend them via midpoint method (pts of dimetric fusion as with the nodes of 2 separate waves that merge according to QM and wave theory). There's a certain emergence of unseen previous patterns that's revealed when making a composite and which lends nuance and depth of info about a relationship.

After just now creating a composite chart between RP and LM it looks to be worth the extra effort to present this along with the synastry charts.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

The update to post 164 regarding Romney relates to the conference call event of the Lawyers for RP. 

During the CC, lawyer Richard Gilbert calls the RNC an organized crime organization headed by a syndicate figure by the name of Mitt Romney -- this is the kind of event needed to verify the onset of a 'Mittens Meltdown' and upheaval within the GOP.

The relatively new archetypal forces ie Liberatrix and Orcus are beginning to gain strength in their effectiveness which, in my view, will be further ushered in by a  'Lifting of the Veil' (from Greek word Apocalyptic) from the unprecedented series of 7 exact square hits of transit Uranus-Pluto. Unprecedented in that there's never been 7 exact hits in those dynamic cardinal signs Aries-Capricorn, and also in that in previous periods (1166 BC and 1422 BC) those 2 planets were somewhat dormant b/c they were not yet discovered at that time (supposedly no telescopes back then or at least not yet seen by instruments of that time) and so were submerged in a less aware level of the collective and planetary consciousness. Active but much less than today.

Here are some general notes of transits and progressions during the CC event. In the chart but not mentioned is progressed Moon at 13 Libra which is moving into a positive trine pattern with natal Pallas and Vesta which are also related to the lawyers (9th House). Not on the chart is transit Vesta which is nearing a conjunction of natal Sun by June 20 which is reinforcing the theme of the lawyers' leadership influence and takeover of the campaign.   



Someone else's graphic listing the Uranus-Pluto dates.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Since everything by the MSM is so suppressed its hard to notice an overt 'mittens meltdown' due to the legal actions filed this week.  Romney and Fehrnstrom are both very Piscean in the negative sense of being escapist/actor types who hide true colors. So the melting is covert or suppressed both psychologically and in the general group dynamic of their campaign as they recruit these fake/denier/escapist types to run it. 

The Zodiacal Release chart for the Liberty Movement (post #157) has us now in a powerful phase on the 3rd level, switching from Libra (getting back in balance, fairness and justice issues ie pursuing justice system activity) to Scorpio (inviting upheaval and revealing the good, bad and ugly -- asserting one's tenacity and power) 

The pattern became  [Aquarius-Aquarius-Scorpio-Scorpio]  on June 8 and then on June 11 the level 4 changed from Scorpio to Sagitarius [Aq-Aq-Sc-Sa] which is the natural ruling sign over lawyers and the law,  and the legal filing took place (according to Daily Paul post) at around this time. So this Hellenistic astrology method per the politicalastrology blog has so far been effective.

On July 16 the 3rd level switches from Scorpio to Sagitarius which is the ideal sign and energy regarding moving the legal process quickly and effectively.
Scorpio uproots and shakes and is involved with the dirty and sometimes dangerous part of serving defendants and other pre-trial BS ie RNC lawyers attacking and smearing and threats to witnesses -- all negative Scorpio tactics but fighting with positive Scorpio principles ie the 'dagger of truth' and tenacity and resolve to fight for it, will in all probability lead to a successful Sagitarius period which runs till Aug 14 which should be close to ending the process.

Now moving on to show one of the synastry charts of LM/RP which relates RP to the LM with some mutual flow also indicated. 

What wasn't mentioned in the notes is the mutual Sun trine Venus patterns -- RP Sun trine LM Venus -- LM Sun trine RP Venus -- very harmonious and supportive as like with a successful marriage or business partnership.

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

Brent Stafford court date: July 24 - St. Peters municipal court, MO

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/g...#ixzz1yFuOuQCo

I could not find his b-day or place of birth.

----------


## Ariondys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR3dz...eature=related
http://teapartywpbfl.wordpress.com/2...ward-in-tampa/
a date of interest
federal lawsuit filed on Monday, June 11, 2012.
The Executive Committee for LAWYERS FOR RON PAUL seeks to obtain a Federal Court order mandating ALL delegates are unbound and free to vote their conscience on the first round of voting at the Republican National Convention in Tampa, Florida.

transit Sun conjunct Ascendant(campaign chart)
symbolic of the dawn after the Sun has transitted through the 12th house, of undoing and bondage.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkfw9xR68ss
at 0:55 this video says they will announce the takeover of the campaign

http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-118018/TS-635553.mp3


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiDzOdbLcDY
jun 14 10pm
"a decision has been made by Lawyers for Ron Paul to take over the Ron Paul campaign without the permission of the Ron Paul campaign"
"It is the people's mutiny"
"will no longer tolerate negotiations for the surrender of the campaign"  
"We are in it to win it, and nothing less."
"We are going to strip Romney of all his delegates and Ron Paul will be put in nomination and win the nomination"

sounds like an offer of a new lease on life for this campaign chart.  This is a reconstitution of the solar energy(leadership) of this chart.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

> Brent Stafford court date: July 24 - St. Peters municipal court, MO


I followed most of the Missouri caucus events and read the article  -- the LFRP team is probably on top of this too.

The 'astrological weather' looks favorable on July 24 for Brent in the sense that in the chart of post #157 the Zodiacal Release pattern of the RP Camp/LM progresses to 
Aq-Aq-Sa-Aq so Sagitarius at level 3 and the new Aquarius at level 4 on that day. Brent is part of the LM so it should apply.

As I said in the above post Sagitarius is good esp during this period of the LFRP lawsuit and Aquarius is good based on its dominant level 1 and 2 influence and its relevance to the revolution theme -- an idea whose time has come.

I have date of birth info of a few people (but not exact time) for which I've got synastry charts & notes being made -- Rand Paul, Jesse Ventura, Adam Kokesh, Joe Rogan, Dylan Ratigan, Judge David O. Carter -- could not find birth info of Ben Swann or Jesse Benton.

A quick note is that I'll apply David Carter's synastry to both the LM chart and to the Romney Campaign chart -- I'll post this up the next time since it's the top priority.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Judge David Carter was born in Providence, RI on March 28, 1944. 

I don't have birth time so will go with a noon time birth which is fine for superimposing his chart onto another chart which is the synastry chart of how he relates to and influences the LM and Romney Camp (RC) charts. There is always some interflow of influence as is noted on the charts.

There's alot more going on in these charts but the main patterns got covered to where it looks good for the LM vs the RC and GOP.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

The RP 2008 campaign chart is a great chart to test the accuracy of astrological patterns and archetypes to the reality of that campaign. 

I'm gleaning from youtube videos (several hours) and RPFers how that campaign transpired. I watched the March 12, 2007 C-SPAN interview/announcement for this chart and RP was definitely more cautiously optimistic since he was going to have to face the political and social inertia at that time which was less favorable than in 2011.

It's still a dynamic and revolutionary chart which "plowed the road" and set the tone for the LM chart of 2011 and a synastry and composite chart analysis between the two charts would probably be insightful.  

But the next focus will be on creating an "LFRP inception chart" of when Richard Gilbert had the initial complaint filed.

A PDF copy of the complaint had the exact time and place stamped on it and a chart has been made. Since it is an accurate "birth time" it should reveal some good predictive info. 

For now, as a tribute to those who were in the LM back in 2007, here's some notes about that campaign.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

This chart of "Lawyers for the Liberty Movement" has alot of gravitas and is significant in light of what's taking place in the indictment of former IMF and Bankia bigshot in Spain which is a grassroots effort.

If they can do it there, we can do it here. 

http://www.democracynow.org/2012/7/5...movement_spain

My note of the underworld Judge archetype and trans-Neptunian planet Rhadamanthus is a quote from a scholarly book regarding Greek mythology and it's exact words are:

"Here is the judgement hall of Rhadamanthus, who brings to light crimes done in life, which the perpetrator vainly thought impenetrably hid."

And it goes on to say how the offender is punished in a just and unmerciful way. 

The placement of Rhadamanthus in the chart at within a degree of the Ascendent indicates the perfect synchronicity of that moment of the filing (inception) and the metaphysical/physical correspondence is too clear to overlook.

It bodes well for the success of this lawsuit and in the next couple posts will come a bi-wheel chart of upcoming transits to this new chart and a Zodiacal Release graphic as with post #157 that offers its own version of predicting patterns.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Here's my attempt to use a prediction technique called 'profection' on the new Lawyers for LM chart. This technique is simpler than the Zodiacal Release approach so I'm starting with it first while the ZR and a bi-wheel transit chart are still in the works.

Two important justice archetypes, asteroid goddesses Themis and Justitia are also involved in making this and it's way overdue to introduce these strong feminine archetypes to 21st century astrology and feminine energy in general to the consciousness of our society and planet. (I just noticed that I left out the original 'asteroid goddesses' from the above chart and also made a quick edit to insert them in the interpretation for the profection phase of Ascendent into Scorpio July 11 - Aug 11 -- somewhat rushed and incomplete but can always update)

Referring to the chart in the above post, the Ascendent relates to the success of the motives and physical and mental effects of and towards Team Liberty while the Midheaven relates to the success of the judicial (and societal) impact and influence Team Liberty will have during this process.




> Profection is a time lord system (relevant planets as lords of influence during a period of time) based on the simple progression of a starting point or significator, ie Ascendent or Lot of Spirit, through the natural order of signs in the Zodiac and begins with the sign of the significator ie sign of Ascendent or Lot of Spirit.
> 
> As the profection (or progression) goes from one sign to the next an unfoldment of the meaning of the significator (ie Ascendent) occurs during that time which is based on the qualities of the sign and its ruling planet and on the natal and transiting planets inhabiting this sign. (opposite planets also relevant)
> 
> 
> Monthly Profection of both Ascendent and Midheaven in Lawyers for LM chart and the combined result starting with date of inception. (birth)
> 
> June 11 - July 11 
> 
> ...

----------


## Chester Copperpot

no wonder i cant find that game at the link.. the OP is 5 years old.. damn

----------


## Ariondys

Is this feasible?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n27Yc...eature=related
National Delegate Case: Lead attorney Richard Gilbert talks about Mitt Romney and the RNC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Solar arc Midheaven square Saturn/Vulkanus midpoint.
Romney progressed Moon = 11 Ari 37 on Oct 25 2012
Romney Saturn/Vulkanus = 11 Can 37

Saturn/Vulkanus - Custody. To guard, to preserve, to banish, to fortify, to fix something. Might hindrance. Supervision, to guard or watch something. Captivity, imprisonment, jail. Vigilance. To be on guard.

I have seen someone go to prison with solar Midheaven conjunct their Saturn/Vulkanus, so yes, this stuff does work.  Does everyone go to prison when this happens.. no; does every midpoint result in events.. no.  I bring it up because it has manifested as a possibility already thanks to Lawyers for Ron Paul.

----------


## Ariondys

A small burst of excitement that new developments can still take place.  When I couldn't imagine anything but waiting
Lawyers for Ron Paul has drawn Santorum back!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nvention/page2

http://www.dailypaul.com/244684/we-v...red-convention

this tweet that was referred to was 17h ago.. that would be something like ~21:00GMT 7/14/2012



> USA_Patriot_Press ‏@USA_Free_Press
> Our Plan is working very well. Rick Santorum is writing to his delegates. He is following our case and will re-enter the race if we win

----------


## Ariondys

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Lawsuit/page33



> Hearing still set for 6 August 8:30am


is this eastern daylight time? idk, assuming it is, the transit moon is conjunct transit uranus.

transit Jupiter is at the top highlighting this planetary configuration.
tranit Jupiter = transit Sun/Moon = transit Sun/Uranus

in Paul's Chart this is:
radix Apollon = radix Midheaven/Vulkanus

very neat and tidy.  tight orbs.

Apollon=Midheaven/Vulkanus is "the successful wielding of power"
Sun/Uranus=Jupiter is "a surprise that brings happiness"

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

I think the Judge presides in the California circuit, so you may want to use Pacific time instead..

----------


## Ariondys

ok, thanks, I found a clue.  If you use the Santa Ana, Ronald Reagan Courthouse for a location so you know the coordinates of the city or courthouse(33n44'55", 117w52'17")

if you use that, then the transit Midheaven is conjunct transit Jupiter!  very neat

rAP... 10 Vi 07
rMC/VU 10 Ge 02

tMC... 10 Ge 39
tJU... 10 Ge 08
tSU/UR 10 Ge 22

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

Yeah, I have no idea what that means..

----------


## Ariondys

Literally it means that if you're standing at those courthouses, that Jupiter will be directly south.  This is the highest point it will reach in the day.  The configuration I have shown is this point and is thus revealed to be more suggestive as to its importance due to this fact.

While this point is the midpoint of Ron Paul's Midheaven/Vulkanus: one's own influence
It is also the midpoint of Mitt Romney's Ascendant/Vulkanus: the influence of others

It's not a stretch to pull in the Uranus of USA horoscope as well.
Jupiter is law.  Uranus is liberty.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Since the retrograde transit Mercury doesn't stop and go direct until Aug 8, the hearing date might be pushed to that date OR the final decision might not occur until Aug 8.

In terms of the 'Zodiacal Release of Lot of Spirit' for the Team Liberty/Lawyers:

After Aug 7 the level 4 zodiac sign changes from Virgo to Libra and Libra makes a (decisive) square aspect to Capricorn and is also the traditional sign ruling justice and is Ascendent to the Team Liberty chart of post #176.

Important transits to that chart also occur on or after Aug 7 -- the ruler of the chart, Venus makes its ingress into Cancer which is more decisive and initiating (being in dynamic angular relation to Libra Ascendent and Lot of Spirit) -- at the same time transiting Mars conjuncts Rhadamanthus and will conjunct Saturn in a few days so it's action and initiating theme should play out.

In terms of the 'Zodiacal Release of Lot of Spirit' of the Liberty Movement/RP Camp (post #157):

On Aug 6 after 10 pm there is a favorable switch to Aq - Aq - Sa - Ge where the Gemini/Sagitarius polarity is dynamic and decisive.
On Aug 15 there is a new level 3 change to Capricorn as the pattern becomes Aq - Aq - Cp - Cp and this precedes the Aug 18 date of multiple transits and progressions and resetting theme.

By the RC on 8/27, the Release pattern is Aq -Aq - Cp - Pi which is favorable in that Chiron and Neptune are in Pisces and 10th house of Ron Paul as president and then the pattern switches during the convention on 8/29 to Aq - Aq - Cp - Ar which is the stellium of delegates/activists in Aries and 11th house which indicates major influence of our delegates and major shifting and decision making due to Aries/Capricorn in decisive and dynamic square aspect which translates to a 9th inning rally that leads to an upset victory.

Also correction to post #159 of ZR to Romney Camp chart -- the progressed Moon is OPPOSITE Pluto 7/28 rather than square (Romney is on his trip by then as his Camp staff becomes unglued?) -- and after that date it will be on course to square natal Saturn (public shame) in mid-October which may be a time of the RICO getting started.

The next Uranus/Pluto square is Sept 18 and its effects, with contributions from other transits, have been felt. Consider the wild climate so far.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse



----------


## Ariondys

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0712/78935.html
But on Wednesday afternoon, a small piece of his grand vision will hit prime time, when a great majority of the House will vote to pass his Audit the Fed bill.

transit Chiron Rx conjunct Descendant is exact

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

> http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0712/78935.html
> But on Wednesday afternoon, a small piece of his grand vision will hit prime time, when a great majority of the House will vote to pass his Audit the Fed bill.
> 
> transit Chiron Rx conjunct Descendant is exact


translation?  Brent Stafford's trial continues on July 31, good news or bad news?

----------


## Ariondys

Chiron in our natal charts points to where we have healing powers as the result of our own deep spiritual wounds.  In Ron Paul's chart there is a Chiron-Vulkanus-Gold conjunction (all inside 1 degree) in his 10th house.  Chiron would carry the symbolism with it in its transits. Career and public prestige are the battlegrounds with this placement of Chiron.
http://www.bobmarksastrologer.com/chiron21.5.html

re: Brent Stafford. idk,  I would want his birthtime to provide any insight.  however I was able to note this:
http://www.dailypaul.com/221346/this...missouri&sss=1
The meeting[caucus] was supposed to begin at 10:00am. There were so many people still in line that by the time the meeting was ready to start it was just after 11:00am.[CDT, Mar 17 2012]

This would seem to mean the caucus was initiated when the moon was at 29 cap 54... the last few minutes the moon was in capricorn, almost guaranteeing it was a void-of-course moon.

Void of Course Moon - A period of time between the last major aspect of the Moon to another planet when in a zodiac sign until the Moon's entrance into the next sign. These "void moon" times have an unlucky reputation, when no activity reaches a proper conclusion.

----------


## Ariondys

omg, is that Ron's 2nd bill to be passed?

http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2012/...-the-fed-bill/
House Passes Ron Paul’s ‘Audit the Fed’ Bill

On Wednesday, the House on a 327-98 vote, passed a bill that would permit the government to review the policy deliberations that are at the heart of the central bank’s mission.

http://www.latimes.com/news/politics...,1784208.story
House overwhelmingly approves Ron Paul bill to audit the Fed

“Ron Paul is part of a long tradition of challenging the central bank’s right to exist,” said Sylla, pointing to Fed reform efforts following after the Great Depression. “I’m suggesting there is more to the Paul bill than just Congress’ legitimate need to know what the Fed is doing.”

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busine...T9W_story.html
House passes Ron Paul-backed bill giving Congress greater scrutiny over Federal Reserve

“I know when people talk about independence and having this privacy of the central bank, it means they want secrecy, and secrecy is not good,” Paul said.
---------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politi...VJP_story.html
Ron Paul’s House record marked by bold strokes, and futility, (Published: December 26, 2011)

The passage of H.R. 2121, in fall 2009, unfolded without drama. It allowed for the sale of a customhouse in Galveston, Tex. The House debate took two minutes, and the vote took eight seconds. The ayes had it.

But something historic was happening. On his 482nd try, Rep. Ron Paul (R-Tex.) had authored a bill that would become law.

Of the 620 measures that Paul has sponsored, just four have made it to a vote on the House floor. Only that one has been signed into law.

During Paul’s years in office, only 4 percent of the more than 69,000 bills filed by House members have become law.

But Paul’s record stands out for its futility. His lifetime success rate: about 0.2 percent.

“This is an indication of Ron’s strength of leadership. He has had the courage to stand alone and to fight for principle, ignoring the pressure to sell out,” Jesse Benton, Paul’s campaign chairman, said in a written statement. Benton said these failures were not proof that Paul, as president, would struggle to get his ideas passed through Congress.


I can see solar arc Kronos(red tape, officials) conjunct Ron Paul's Pluto in the fall of 2009.  With that Pluto in his 11th house(groups,friends, congress in mundane astrology)  This Pluto(power of creation) is currently being slowly transiting by Vulkanus, adding influence.  As a slowly advancing wave, Vulkanus 1st comes within 1 degree of Pluto around the fall of 2009, less than 1/10th a degree at it's closest in the fall of 2011 and is making it's 1st exact conjunction in 2012.(a week ago) signaling a large zone of potential maximum influence(probably months in diameter)  This influence won't just disappear in a swan song.  Think of a slowly advancing wave, crossing back and forth every year for a few years.

----------


## Ariondys

Does Rand Paul also have an 11th house Pluto, like his dad??  His birthtime isn't available to make a horoscope.  The best Rodden rating we can do is an "X", a rectification.  It's something I've been wondering about; can I just "figure" out his birthtime from nothing.  I do like a challenge.  A couple futile tries I've done in the months, then I had an idea last week that led me somewhere and I'm looking at a possible chart.  I want the answer from the 'back of the book' now.  His mom knows, the hospital knows.

I want to know too.

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

this seems to be generic but here is where I found it:  http://www.zot.net/pallas_liberty.htm

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

Regarding Aug 6 hearing for contesting motion to dismiss:

A tweet from Richard Gilbert today mentions the importance of the Voting Rights Act to the motion to dismiss decision and probably of the injunction decision in the near future -- it's a nice synchronicity since the signing and enactment of the VRA by LBJ was Aug 6, 1965 -- the 47th birthday.

A quick look at the inception chart for the VRA shows the following favorable transits in this case.




> transit Jupiter conjuncting natal North Node in Gemini -- a broadening of meaning applied to the words and terms used ie 'discrimination' and 'right to vote' (one's conscience) -- expansion of application of VRA to delegates
> 
> transit Jupiter opposite natal Moon in Sagitarius -- again a broadening of meaning and application to the general public or citizenry and the revision of the law as pertains to this case -- a new precedent or at least a new application not considered before
> 
> transit Saturn trine natal Jupiter -- verifies the clarity, soundness and consistency of this new application
> 
> transit Sun squares natal Neptune -- occurs Aug 8-9 which triggers a time of decision by the judge -- has historic implications


Now combine the VRA info with the previous posts that mention the delay of decision due to retrograde Mercury and of favorable transits on Aug 8 when Mercury turns direct -- Saturn square Lot of Fortune, Mars conjunct Rhadamanthus, Justitia sextile Ascendent, Venus ingress into Cancer -- the Zodiacal Releasing chart showing favorable time of action starting after Aug 7 -- the monthly profection info with a new phase beginning Aug 11 which should be time for preparing for injunction argument after motion to dismiss is denied

So far the astrological interpretation has been consistent.

*Aug 8 Update*

Mercury turning direct, the favorable Sagitarius Aug 11 profection phase (Ascendent), the favorable Zodiacal Release pattern change Aug 17 to Cp-Cp-Aq-Aq, and the Aug 18 date of multiple transits mentioned previously wrt the LM chart are still in play given the latest news. 

The latest news from the LFRP thread in grassroots forum indicates that even though the judge did grant the motion to dismiss, he did so *without prejudice*  and Gilbert is okay with this and says he was expecting this, (called it playing 3D chess) and has an amended complaint already prepared to address the judge's requirements. (he called it a 'knock-out punch') He says it will be submitted tomorrow.

Here is why "without prejudice" is so important and why it keeps the case alive for the injunction to be granted before Aug 27.




> What is dismissed without prejudice?
> 
> In short it means that the case was dismissed inconclusively. There may have been missing evidence or procedural requirements not met, and therefore the case could potentially be brought before the court again by the parties involved.
> 
> It is an order issued by a judge actually dismissing the charges that were brought in the case - usually for some legal insufficiency, or lack of evidence, in the case itself. Dismissal WITHOUT Prejudice means that the charges MAY be re-instituted and brought before court again AFTER the legal insufficiency is cured.
> 
> It is usually a term used in the context of case being dismissed. The significance of it is that the Plaintiff/Prosecution retains the right to re-file the lawsuit a second time.
> 
> A case can be dismissed without prejudice by the judge (such as, if he or she grants a motion to dismiss filed by the defendant--but in such a case, the plaintiff/prosecution usually will be given the right amend the complaint (restate the allegations of the lawsuit), or it can be voluntarily dismissed altogether by the plaintiff/prosecutor. In many jurisdictions, a second voluntary dismissal by a plaintiff will preclude any subsequent refiling of the cause of action, but that is governed by local law.

----------


## Ariondys

I've set the orbs to 1/60th of a degree. Conjunctions only. This is afternoon, Aug 30 2012. The 1 pixel dots show they are in orb.
transit Mercury conjunct Sun
transit Sun conjunct Mercury
This is the guy "they" aren't gonna let talk?  Better question is why are they pretending they aren't gonna let him talk.  That there are too many other important republicans that need the time.  Isn't Paul one of the top 100 most influential people of the year.  I'm sensing some inconsistencies.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Ariondys

transits(precession corrected)
______ neptune,saturn/pluto
aug 12- 1pi09 , 0sa01
aug 15- 1pi04 , 0sa07
aug 18- 0pi59 , 0sa12
aug 21- 0pi54 , 0sa19
aug 24- 0pi49 , 0sa25
aug 27- 0pi44 , 0sa32
*aug 30- 0pi39 , 0sa39*

Romney Ascendant = 1ge07
So curious infrequent alignment for aug 30
*transit(Saturn/Pluto=Neptune) = Romney Ascendant*


neptune=saturn/pluto from few reference books:

Combination of Stellar Influences
falsehoods, lies, frauds, the desire to harm others secretly, immorality, instability. -Danger through water, poison, or gas. -Shattered nerves.

Rules for Planetary Pictures
A slow development comes to a standstill. One cannot see any change in a chronically slow development. A divorce extending over a long time.

Parkers
The tendency to cheat and defraud.
The person is at risk of falling into deception and undesirable habits.

Solar Arcs
Being doubted, not being seen for who one is; unstable life situation because of the inexplicable, because of fear.

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

This thread about a Romney arrest at the convention made me take a closer look at his chart for Aug 27 at around 12 noon.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-At-Convention

IMHO the transits and progressions made to Romney's personal chart do suggest a 'perfect storm' scenario for any of the 3 days of the convention but specifically for Aug 27 when transit Moon goes opposite transit Venus at around 8pm. (also makes T-square to transit Rhadamanthus)

Hey, if the injunction to unbind takes place then all hell breaks loose for Romney and that's what I see taking place with his chart.

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

so where's the chart for Paul on his b-day?

----------


## Ariondys

this from Romney's chart.  Since the transit Sun will highlight Mars by being in transit opposite Mars around say the evening of Aug 29th.

Romney:  t.Chiron=t.Sun=r.Mars

http://astrolibrary.org/transits/chi...unct-mars.html
Transiting Chiron Conjunct Mars
(TRANSIT TO NATAL.)
This can be a painful time during which you are forced to reassess your pursuits in life either as a result of emotional upheaval, or through physical limitations. This is not a time for taking risks as you are accident prone or vulnerable to illness. You would do better to use this time to reassess your ambitions in the light of your true purpose. In other words contemplate your true talents and gifts and how they can best be expressed. This way there will be much healing and by the end of the transit you will find that you are on a path more suited to your life purpose.

some thoughts:
the transit Sun will be at the midpoint of transit Mars/Kronos around the 27-28th.  Mars/Kronos is police.

relocated at Tampa, Romneys solar return can be directed* to have the Ascendant meet the Saturn/Vulkanus (captivity)
*about 1 1/4degrees/day(+00:04:53.8/day), so the solar return midheaven directs to meet the next birthday's solar return's midheaven.  This works out to 170.2 days after his solar return, or about Aug 28 morning.

gives a possible timeline to this theory, better go read this thread you mentioned...

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

any charts about the New Louisiana Purchase / Compromise?

----------


## Ariondys

this morning transit Sun conjuncts Rand's Uranus. (~10am EDT)
-----------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.dailypaul.com/251540/ron-...floor-at-145pm
Ron Paul is expected to join his delegates on the floor of the convention at 1:45pm
~
transit Midheaven conjunct Ron Paul Ascendant(1:43pm)
Tampa(27n56 33, 82w27 06)

----------


## acptulsa

> this morning transit Sun conjuncts Rand's Uranus. (~10am EDT)


Ouch!  Better send him a whole lot of aloe vera...

----------


## MikefromSyracuse

> IMHO the transits and progressions made to Romney's personal chart do suggest a 'perfect storm' scenario for any of the 3 days of the convention but specifically for* Aug 27 when transit Moon goes opposite transit Venus at around 8pm*. (also makes T-square to transit Rhadamanthus)
> 
> Hey, if the injunction to unbind takes place then all hell breaks loose for Romney and that's what I see taking place with his chart.


No injunction of course -- seemed liked some self-undoing and self-sabotaging behavior on Gilbert's part when his 2nd amended complaint was no better then the initial complaint. (as far as I can tell from having read them recently).

A poster who attended the hearing on Aug 6 and who tried to help states this:



> Incidentally, yesterday I made a comment on that video that I would prefer if Gilbert dropped the appellate case since he totally screwed up the lower court case. The comment was deleted. I was in the court room and the judge was initially clearly on our side and told Gilbert with no uncertain terms how to refile, that is with FACTS.
> 
> Gilbert ignored the judge and all of us that tried to give him the facts, including an attorney he knows well.
> 
> I also suspect that the 120 affidavits he received from the plaintiffs (including mine) were NOT included in his submittal to the court. I worked a lot on mine, got it notarized and sent it to him Fed Ex as well as a scanned PDF e-mail to make absolutely sure he got it and would not have to print it. It think he never read it and just trashed it.
> 
> I also gave him another copy in court, in case he needed to refer to it. He seemed like he knew nothing about it.
> 
> Because of his big ego, he ignored everybody and now we have high risk of losing the appellate case, which will be precedent setting.
> ...


BTW, Gilbert's birthdate is 5/31/1951 and grew up in Brooklyn -- no idea if born there.

The Team Liberty chart with afflicted Pisces Moon (square Gemini Sun -- and Gilbert is also Gemini Sun in his own chart) was indicative of self-undoing behavior and it proved to be more dominant over the positive patterns. It's too bad, there was so much potential for a good outcome.

I make no excuses for a wrong prediction but human affairs are archetypal and not directly deterministic and there are always free will-based probability/possibility factors involved with the predictive techniques used and, of course, the bias and skill of the one doing the interpretation. I am on the level of being naturally biased and an unskilled student of predictive astrology techniques -- esp these Hellenistic techniques.

As far as Aug 27, a thread is up about a Romney/Ben Swann interview which supposedly exposed some things and, as Ariondys indicates, there are some timely patterns for RP's surprise appearance at the RNC at 1:43 pm today. 

So, in Romney's chart some hell can still break loose and the 'transformational catalyst' pattern of the Uranus/Pluto square, which is intensifying towards another exact square on Sept 18, is a factor.

There's more to the story but that's part of it.

*Update:
*
Part of the Ben Swann interview published Aug 27 that is construed incriminating to Romney.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llg-a8FamJg

RP appeared on the floor of the RNC at approx *1:34 pm* according to the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwgz2...layer_embedded

----------


## Natural Citizen

Meh. Nevermind. Post was irrelevant to the thread.

----------


## Ariondys

http://dailycaller.com/2012/09/04/ro...-gary-johnson/
After losing his bid for the Republican nomination in 2008, Paul initially issued an open endorsement of third party candidates, but as the election approached he endorsed Constitution Party candidate Chuck Baldwin. In 1988 Paul was the Libertarian Party’s presidential candidate.

On Tuesday evening *Paul will appear on Jay Leno’s “Tonight Show,”* where he will likely be pressed on the November election.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...uesday%92s-Ton

http://ronpaulflix.com/2012/09/ron-p...ed-aug-2-2012/


transit Pallas-Uranus conjoin(tonight) on RP's solar arc Node opposite natal Sun/Jupiter midpoint

----------


## Ariondys

transit Saturn square Paul's Pluto today.  (exact about 1/2 hour ago)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1880172.html



> At least three Republican electors say they may not support their party's presidential ticket when the Electoral College meets in December to formally elect the next president, escalating tensions within the GOP and adding a fresh layer of intrigue to the final weeks of the White House race.
> 
> The electors – all supporters of former GOP presidential candidate Ron Paul – told The Associated Press they are exploring options should Mitt Romney win their states. They expressed frustration at how Republican leaders have worked to suppress Paul's conservative movement and his legion of loyal supporters.
> 
> "They've never given Ron Paul a fair shot, and I'm disgusted with that. I'd like to show them how disgusted I am," said Melinda Wadsley, an Iowa mother of three who was selected as a Republican elector earlier this year. She said Paul is the better choice and noted that the Electoral College was founded with the idea that electors wouldn't just mimic the popular vote.
> 
> The defection of multiple electors would be unprecedented in the last 116 years of U.S. politics. It also would raise the remote possibility that the country could even end up with a president and vice president from different parties.
> 
> If Romney prevailed in an extremely close presidential election, for example, defections could deprive him of the Electoral College majority needed to secure the presidency. That would throw the presidential election to the U.S. House for the first time in nearly two centuries. The Senate would elect the vice president if neither running mate got a majority of the electoral votes. If Republicans retained control of the House, and with the each state delegation getting a single vote, Romney probably would prevail. But if the Senate remained in Democratic hands, Vice President Joe Biden would be the favorite.
> ...

----------


## Ariondys

Astrology
Gary Johnson rectified

In case you would like to know who he is.  Astrology is a kind of extra sense for knowing who someone is.  A sense I would prefer not to be without.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnTN00lAp9M
http://www.youtube.com/user/govgaryj...ure=relchannel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Johnson#Personal_life



> Johnson was married to Dee Johnson née Simms (1952–2006) from 1977 to 2005.[92] As First Lady, she engaged in campaigns against smoking and breast cancer,[93] and oversaw the enlargement of the Governor's Mansion. He initiated a separation in May 2005, and announced they were getting divorced four months later.[94] Dee Johnson died unexpectedly on December 22, 2006, at the age of 54.[95] It was established in February 2007 that her death was caused by hypertensive heart disease.[96] Syndicated columnist John Dendahl expressed shock upon her death, as she had been "very vivacious" only two weeks previously. After her death, Johnson said, "People couldn't have gotten a better number one volunteer, because that's what she was. Whatever [the issue] was, she had a caring approach."[95] Johnson and his late wife have two grown children:[92] a daughter, Seah (born 1979), and a son, Erik (born 1982).[97]
> Johnson is now engaged to Santa Fe real estate agent Kate Prusack, whom he began dating in 2008 after meeting on a bike ride. Johnson proposed in 2009 on the chair lift at Taos Ski Valley Resort in New Mexico.[98] He lives with Prusack in Taos, New Mexico,[99][100] in a home that he built himself.[53] Johnson is an avid triathlete who bikes extensively and abstains from all recreational drug use, caffeine, alcohol, and some sugar products. During his term in office, he competed in several triathlons, marathons and bike races. He competed three times (1993, 1997, 1999) as celebrity invitee at the Ironman World Championship in Hawaii, registering his best time for the 2.4-mile (3.9 km) swim, 112-mile (180 km) bike ride, and 26.2-mile (42.2 km) marathon run in 1999 with 10 hours, 39 minutes and 16 seconds.[101][102] He once ran 100 miles (160 km) in 30 consecutive hours in the Rocky Mountains.[16] On May 30, 2003, he reached the summit of Mount Everest[11] "despite toes blackened with frostbite."[25] He has also climbed three more of the Seven Summits: Mount Elbrus, Mount McKinley, and Mount Kilimanjaro—the tallest peaks in Europe, North America, and Africa respectively. He ran in the 25-mile Bataan Memorial Death March in New Mexico, in which participants run in the desert in combat boots while wearing 35-pound packs.[103] On October 12, 2005, Johnson was involved in a near fatal paragliding accident when his wing got caught in a tree and he fell approximately 50 feet to the ground. Johnson suffered multiple bone fractures, including a burst fracture to his T12 vertebrae, a broken rib, and a broken knee.[104] He used medicinal marijuana for pain control from 2005 to 2008.[105]


Jan 1, 1953 time unknown
rectified as 7:10am CST
Minot, North Dakota -- 48°13′59″N 101°17′32″W

co-rising with Al'tair - bold and independent, brave, daredevil energy, loves a challenge
co-culminating with Diadem - working for the benefit of a group, symbol of a crown not seeking recognition/fame, devoted to a cause

1977solarreturn: Cupido(2sc26) Rising(2sc21)
Johnson married 1977

transit Pluto conjunct MC
1979 became a Dad
Johnson and his late wife have two grown children:[92] a daughter, Seah (born 1979), and a son, Erik (born 1982).[97]

2003solarreturn: Kronos/Admetos(10ge24) = MC(11sg06)
On May 30, 2003, he reached the summit of Mount Everest

solararc Saturn(19sg25) conjunct Ascendant(19sg34)
He initiated a separation in May 2005, and announced they were getting divorced four months later.

2005solarreturn: Mars(4sg28)=Uranus(3pi55)=MC(4ge37)
transitSun(19li33)=solar return configuration
solararcSun(4pi25)=solar return configuration
solararcPluto(16li30) = radixMars(1pi16)/Uranus(16ca44)
On October 12, 2005, Johnson was involved in a near fatal paragliding accident when his wing got caught in a tree and he fell approximately 50 feet to the ground.

solararcMars(26ar03) = radixMoon(25ca54)/Saturn(26li16)
wife died on December 22, 2006

1995solarreturn: (AR/KR)(27ge07)=MC(26sg22)
Johnson served as the 29th Governor of New Mexico from 1995 to 2003

----------


## mudra

It's a pleasure to encounter some serious astrologers in the libertarian community.  I have a theory that it is possible to ascertain libertarianism, and lesser political ideologies, on an astrological natal chart by examining the placement of Pallas (after all, RP, Lew Rockwell, G Edward Griffin, Etienne de la Boetie, and Frederic Bastiat all have Sun conjunct Pallas).  Pallas, in my research, displays a pretty much total correlation with the non-aggression axiom when interpreted carefully.  

My web site supports my theory with approximately 400 examples of famous persons from across the political spectrum, under the search term "Political Ideology in Astrology".

----------


## ronpaulgirl

*For a long time. I totally agree with last commenter. Glad to have on here.
*
rss
itunes
A Girls Guide to Liberty

----------


## Ariondys

> It's a pleasure to encounter some serious astrologers in the libertarian community.  I have a theory that it is possible to ascertain libertarianism, and lesser political ideologies, on an astrological natal chart by examining the placement of Pallas (after all, RP, Lew Rockwell, G Edward Griffin, Etienne de la Boetie, and Frederic Bastiat all have Sun conjunct Pallas).  Pallas, in my research, displays a pretty much total correlation with the non-aggression axiom when interpreted carefully.  
> 
> My web site supports my theory with approximately 400 examples of famous persons from across the political spectrum, under the search term "Political Ideology in Astrology".


There's a link to your web site about 15 messages back, I had a good look at it.  I actually began this project with my progressed Sun conjunct Pallas.

So Romney picked a VP since I visited.  I can see they have the same unpleasant political label: right wing authoritarian.  And are thus actually different from the left wing authoritarian: a category shared by both Biden and Obama.  

And Gary Johnson rated Libertarian.  Johnson's VP pick, Judge Jim Gray is not listed.  A project for you to figure out.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_P._Gray -- (born February 14, 1945)

oh, and I think I wanted to offer the suggestion to include parallels in your research because I'm not going to get graded as a libertarian without connecting my Sun to Pallas via parallels(Sun parallel Uranus and contraparallel Pallas).  I have some recollection of this, but I can't be sure if I actually did or not.

----------


## fr33

Why would the stars give a damn about something as insignificant as humans...

----------


## mudra

> There's a link to your web site about 15 messages back, I had a good look at it.  I actually began this project with my progressed Sun conjunct Pallas.
> 
> So Romney picked a VP since I visited.  I can see they have the same unpleasant political label: right wing authoritarian.  And are thus actually different from the left wing authoritarian: a category shared by both Biden and Obama.  
> 
> And Gary Johnson rated Libertarian.  Johnson's VP pick, Judge Jim Gray is not listed.  A project for you to figure out.  -- (born February 14, 1945)
> 
> oh, and I think I wanted to offer the suggestion to include parallels in your research because I'm not going to get graded as a libertarian without connecting my Sun to Pallas via parallels(Sun parallel Uranus and contraparallel Pallas).  I have some recollection of this, but I can't be sure if I actually did or not.


Someone did write me anonymously about parallels with Pallas a few months ago (was that you?).  I think they're valid, but I usually don't have to look at declination to see a justification on the natal chart for somebody's political views.  

I started my Pallas research when my progressed Pallas stationed a couple years ago.  Progressions and the like may be able to explain cases of people whose level of libertarianism tends to drift (maybe I'll get around to studying Robert Heinlein at some point).  

Planning to get to Jim Gray when I get back from my current travels.  Thanks!

----------


## mudra

Judge Jim Gray has Pallas trine Mercury, square Saturn and trine Uranus (co-rulers of Sun and Mercury), and ruled by Venus which is sextile Mercury and quindecile Jupiter. Except for the Jupiter quindecile to Pallas' ruler, this is a very strong libertarian chart using my methods.  Probably a bit more libertarian than Gary Johnson himself, but by a hair not quite where Ron Paul and Lew Rockwell and company are.  

As for fr33's comment about why the stars should give a damn about humans, I don't know for certain that they do... but there's no shortage of data that there are statistically significant correlations between events in the celestial and human spheres.

----------


## Ariondys

Thank you very much.  I was concerned; the "by a hair" component was staring at me and my lack of understanding of your system was crudely suggesting a different result.
--------------------------------------------------------------
On a slightly different topic.  If libertarians were to pull together a party capable of producing competitive numbers, considering a categorical count of political views, that they would have to gain the support of left-libertarians, paleoconservatives, and principled progressives.  Considering a purely statist-authority view vs. a free view.  that perhaps there might be as many "Good" Pallas's as there is "Bad" Pallas's, if not slightly more.

Canada has made the move to a 3 party system.  As our liberals declined, the NDP rose.  In the interim this allowed the conservatives a majority where they had a minority government a couple times before.  If the trend continued the NDP might become the new left, capable of unifying the left.  Or perhaps staying a 3 way for some time.

The challenge to a society is to have some actual represention from all 3 major parties then, it's more manageable with different electoral systems.  Then to get stuff done a minority government has to cross party lines to ask for support and can't just ram through their agenda.

Prior times, the right in Canada was divided. And the liberals were the government.  Our current prime minister is supposedly credited with uniting the right.  It's a noxious idea that to win all you have to do is divide your opponent while existing a right-left paradigm.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proport...Winner_Systems



> Proportional representation is often contrasted with single winner electoral systems. The most common of these is the winner-takes-all (or "first-past-the-post") system common in some countries of the former British empire, such as the United States, the UK, Canada and India. Most nations use the alternative systems, described as forms of "proportional representation"[citation needed] (see table below). Single Winner Systems tend to promote strongest two-party competition as it is in the US and in Canada. Effectively it eliminates smaller parties from parliament.


The system I picked out as my favorite was the Bucklin system.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bucklin...le_application
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bucklin...Voter_strategy
It would be my wish that every "former British empire" citizen understand this.  (as well as the meaning of the word: gerrymandering)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerrymandering


Gerrymandering Explained:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mky11...feature=fvwrel
I had a little laugh watching the money move to weasel.

Multiple Party Gerrymandering [Bonus Video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR2Df...feature=relmfu
Mixed-Member Proportional Representation Explained
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT0I-...feature=fvwrel
The Problems with First Past the Post Voting Explained
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7tWH...=ULy5UT04p5f7U
* *(this last one sums up pretty neatly the theme in this thing I am pointing out)

First Past the Post Voting + Gerrymandering = 2 party system.
Solution: Electoral Reform

I could take this moment to point out Canada's current PM once believed in Electoral Reform, at least until he figured out how to take over using the current system...

----------


## Ariondys

The Alternative Vote Explained
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y3jE...=ULs7tWHJfhiyo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_vote


The alternative system would have Knoxville be the capital.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bucklin...le_application

The bucklin system would have Nashville.

Essentially, a visual tells me neither First Past The Post picking Memphis is right, nor clearly is Knoxville going to be right.  But what is my visual seeing exactly.  I was thinking in terms of gas driving perhaps.  If this was a 2 dimensional political spectrum, it would be total political discontent.  So I measured some abstract unit and multiplied and totalled the gas, or the political discontent.



Memphis
42% *0 units
26% *22 units
15% *29 units
17% *38 units
-------------
16.53 units of political discontent


Nashville
42% *22 units
26% *0 units
15% *12 units
17% *17 units
-------------
13.93 units of political discontent


Chattanooga
42% *29 units
26% *12 units
15% *0 units
17% *10 units
-------------
17.00 units of political discontent


Knoxville
42% *38 units
26% *17 units
15% *10 units
17% *0 units
-------------
21.88 units of political discontent

So this is why Nashville LOOKS like it should be the preferred capital, and why any voting system should be designed to select it.  The Bucklin system is not ideal, some rare cases would select the inappropriate winner.  If Political will could be measured using some kind of unit then a system could be developed that always minimized political discontent.

as an example of how fragile systems can be.  I merely have to fiddle the numbers a tiny bit
If I set Memphis at 36%, Nashville at 28%, Chattanooga at 17% and Knoxville at 19%.  I can have the Bucklin system now tie Chattanooga with Nashville.  A slight change more and the place that makes the least amount of people chose for their 1st pick wins.  Using this gas used, or total political discontent with my new numbers.  Nashville is still the city I think should win.

Memphis
36% *0 units
28% *22 units
17% *29 units
19% *38 units
-------------
18.31 units of political discontent


Nashville
36% *22 units
28% *0 units
17% *12 units
19% *17 units
-------------
13.19 units of political discontent


Chattanooga
36% *29 units
28% *12 units
17% *0 units
19% *10 units
-------------
15.70 units of political discontent


Knoxville
36% *38 units
28% *17 units
17% *10 units
19% *0 units
-------------
20.14 units of political discontent


This makes electoral systems very difficult to design

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borda_count#An_example
a similiar intent in this system.  Where would your 2nd choice be

----------


## Ariondys

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Starting-Point



> Rand sure is getting the media mileage out of this book. At this rate, he's going to be quite a force in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				It's probably the 10th appearance he's made in the last 2 weeks.


Jupiter stationed this morning.  Jupiter rules publishing, promotion, etc

This inner wheel is a Rand Paul solar return chart of the time I'm observing.
We can see Jupiter has been conjunct the MC of this chart for some weeks, and will continue to do so for some weeks.

If you saw Rand on The Daily Show
http://www.thecomedynetwork.ca/Shows...Package=124588
there was "extended" interview off TV for the website.  It was short on tv, like 5 minutes.  But there's about a 1/2 hour of it.

Government Bullies
How everyday americans are being harassed, abused, and imprisoned by the Feds
by Senator Rand Paul
Forward by Ron Paul

4m43s (this part was on tv)
5m18s
5m28s (then it starts onto an old interview from mar 11 2011)
4m46s
7m54s

http://www.policymic.com/articles/15...out-the-issues

----------


## Ariondys

best if you go to read it at the source, but it's the length of an essay, so I've extracted some paragraphs to point the case out.  (Think good mason vs bad mason...)
http://zyntara.com/pdfs/Stars_Stripes.pdf

Yet a key date in US political events has been changed.

Like a seed it has been planted into different types of soil, time of different quality. What were and are these qualities and have these changes been of service or disservice to the presidency?

the United States had *enshrined in its constitution that the inauguration would be held on March 4*, unless that was a Sunday and then it was held on the March 5. However, with improvements in communication as well as travel, the lengthy time until the transition of power now seemed unnecessary and in 1933, with the passage of the Twentieth Amendment, the constitution was changed to move the date to January 20, unless that was a Sunday and then it was moved to January 21.

March 4, 1801 - Washington, DC and for the next hundred years the governing star took its position on the February 17th and these were the themes of that time:  
THE ANNUAL THEMES THAT REOCCUR FOR THIS LATITUDE EVERY YEAR IN THIS ERA 
Heliacal Rising Star 
 Deneb Algedi - Rising before Sunrise -  
A time of the Establishment and the law 
Heliacal Setting Star 
 Regulus - Setting before Sunrise -  
A noble, righteous act that inspires the nation 
Sun - The stars in paran with the Sun on this day 
 Setting when Alphecca   
Strength and leadership found through hardship 
 Rising when Regulus   
To engage in a noble, or military, endeavor 
 Rising when Mirach   
The promotion of peace, or order, in a territory

January 20, 1937 - Washington, DC and for the next two or three decades the governing star took its position on the January 15th and these were the themes of that time:  
THE ANNUAL THEMES THAT REOCCUR FOR THIS LATITUDE EVERY YEAR IN THIS ERA 
Heliacal Rising Star 
 Acumen - Rising before Sunrise -  
Scandal and rumors 
Heliacal Setting Star 
 Capella - Setting before Sunrise -  
A period which favors the independently-minded 
Sun - The stars in paran with the Sun on this day 
 Setting when Schedar is Culminating  -  
The people, or an exalted woman, act with dignity
Rising when Algol is On Nadir  -  
A person who destroys through passion 
 On Nadir when Alpheratz is Setting   -  
To take independent action 
 Culminating when Altair is Culminating   -  
Bold or daring actions by a group or a person, military matters 
 Rising when Menkar is On Nadir   -  
A time of extremes of action, or weather 

This is a vastly different theme to the March 4 date.  Gone is the nobility, the honor, the action that inspires a nation. Not all presidents will be hounded by scandal and rumors and not all presidents will be driven to the extremes of the nuclear attack on Japan (symbolized by the joining of the two stars Algol and Menkar with the sun) but this is the soil in which the ritual of the inauguration was now planted.  This is the potential into which the US presidents and thus US history are embedded from 1933 onwards.

----------


## Ariondys

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History..._1918_and_1942
During World War II, Congress enacted the War Time Act (56 Stat. 9) on January 20, 1942. Year-round DST was reinstated in the United States on February 9, 1942, again as a wartime measure to conserve energy resources.[5] This remained in effect until after the end of the war. The Amendment to the War Time Act (59 Stat. 537), enacted September 25, 1945, ended DST as of September 30, 1945

Let's say "what if" Mitt Romney's birth time is in error possibly due to this.
And that the clock used was not yet using, then current, daylight savings time rules.

Plausability of this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History...e_1945_to_1966
From 1945 to 1966 U.S. federal law did not address DST. States and cities were free to observe DST or not, and most places that did observe DST did so from the last Sunday in April to the last Sunday in September. In the mid-1950s many areas in the northeastern United States began extending DST to the last Sunday in October. The lack of standardization led to a patchwork where some areas observed DST while adjacent areas did not, and it was not unheard of to have to reset a clock several times during a short trip (e.g., bus drivers operating on West Virginia Route 2 between Moundsville, West Virginia, and Steubenville, Ohio had to reset their watches seven times over 35 miles).[6]

If DST was used, then the Midheaven becomes Capricorn, while the Ascendant is Taurus.

Why am I doing this?
I went in search of a Capricorn degree as I began roaming farther and farther from the minute of his birth.  And I found the 22nd degree of Capricorn, I took this degree to a computer the next morning and found it almost exactly 1 hour different.  And to be honest, I'm going to think about it now.  But the signs on the angles of this are both earth signs and that is not the air signs gemini and aquarius that are there if you follow the rules of keeping time properly.(which I think I've just documented isn't guaranteed in 1947)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Ariondys

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...120901473.html

For Romney, that circumstance was a catastrophic moment on a winding two-lane highway through French wine country. A car heading north at about 60 mph missed a curve, barreled over a hill and veered into Romney's southbound lane. The car slammed into the front of the Citroen, knocking Romney out cold. Police who arrived at the scene on June 16, 1968, found pearl-like beads scattered across the road. The officer who discovered Romney, motionless and mangled, marked the young man's passport "Il est mort": He is dead.

June 16, 1968
transit Mars/Uranus   11 leo
progressed IC         12 leo
radix Pluto --------- 11 leo 22

----------


## Ariondys

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-faceoff/page3



> Gary has definitely been eating his Wheaties. He's on fire tonight!


US Third Party Presidential Debate (Moderated by Larry King)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EcaX12h46k

progressed Mars square Uranus(a mere 2 weeks past exact)
progressed Ascendant conjunct Mars
transit Saturn trine Mars
transit Sun 1degree applying to trine Mars



http://freeandequal.org/updates/seco...washington-dc/
As a follow-up to Free & Equal’s October 23 debate at the Hilton Chicago, viewers of the first debate will choose which two candidates advance to the final debate on October 30 via instant runoff voting online. The debate will be broadcast live online and will focus on international issues.

----------


## Ariondys

I had 4 years to ponder Obama's horoscope.  I produced a rectification before a birth certificate came out before anyone knew what his birthtime was that had an Aquarius rising which I posted in an astrology forum back then.  I hadn't taken too seriously allegations that he was born in Kenya.  I never excessively satisfied that my rectification was correct; I thought it was OK enough.  And obviously pleased that I had guessed his rising sign before a birthtime was given.  Examining the indicators involving the Ascendant or the Midheaven that I could connect to his life almost always were from the Midheaven.  I was missing something, maybe it was wrong.  I didn't know.  It could be that in order to get a correct horoscope a change of location was necessary.  I considered Kenya without gaining insight from the consideration.

I have reconsidered more broadly using star parans and decided that I needed to move south.  I took the latitude I came up with to a map.  I found it to be the very south coast of Africa.  Like Cape Town perhaps; I was interested enough to pursue this further.  I've simply guessed at what a pregnant white girl in Kenya might do, and that's fly to Cape Town, South Africa.  The airport is in Bellville.  The hospital might be Tygerberg Hospitaal Anesthetic Department.  That gets me a possible longitude.  In order to have rectified a correct Midheaven from Hawaii, I had needed to make up a time that matched the midheaven degree I wanted.  That was well over 1/2 hour different from the time placed on the birth certificate.  With the Cape Town position, it fits the time of 7:24pm better.

I don't really care if he was born outside of the US, this isn't about trying to catch him for me.  I just want a horoscope that works.

----------


## Ariondys

see charts on post #218 and #221 and #220(with #207)



> 11th Degree Taurus
> Image Symbol
> A man with a crown on his head is seated on a throne in a hall where all the marks of great riches are accumulated. We see a candelabrum at each side of the throne. On the one at his left side a black raven is sitting and casting a glance of envy upon the crowned man.
> 
> Interpretation
> Janduz calls this a degree of 'egoistic ambition'. This 11th degree stands out as a very un-Taurean degree, if one only looks at the crowned head, as kingship is the symbol of Leo. But is this man a true king? Or could he be a usurper of the throne? Why the accumulation and show of all these treasures around his throne, which ought to be an example of simplicity? And why the symbol of the black raven with envious demeanour sitting there between two candles on the left of the man? This is not the image of an honest and true (Aq.) sovereign (Le.).
> 
> Thus according to the physical level of interpretation, going along with Janduz, there are two extremes with this degree on the Ascendant. At worst, these people are essentially frauds, usurping kingdoms or stepping into directors' places and heading false financial (Tau.) kingdoms, or magnates and exploiters of their subjects by which they become fabulously, but infamously, rich. They see their fellow beings in term of money, or even less, as dirt. The slyness and subtlety (the raven) are gilded with an appearance of aristocracy, but behind that is seated avarice, corruption and bribery, which are the other side of the coin of honest money normally associated with the symbol of Taurus. A successful climb up the social ladder is assured because these people are big personalities, and their influence branches out into many lives, causing deepest poverty and disaster. They are flattered with the tongue, but hated (Sc.) behind their backs. They re merciless (neg. Aq.) when their wealth is threatened. Everywhere they cast a shadow of scurrility disguised by trickery.
> 
> ...





> 30th Degree Aquarius
> Image Symbol
> A sceptre and a glove are laid on a throne. A man, crowned and dressed in an ermine robe, is striding towards the throne to take possession.
> 
> Interpretation
> As with all 30th degrees, this is a very special one. It embraces all that is possible and positive in tune with the highest ideas of the sign Aquarius. It is a symbol of 'grandeur'. We see the entire fixed cross here in its highest archetypal symbolism: the throne (Le.) with the glove (Tau.) and the sceptre (Le.) are a higher version of 'ruling with a rod of iron' (Sc.), and it is a man (or woman) (Aq.) holding the office.
> 
> Of course, someone born with this degree on the Ascendant does not need to be of royal descent, but within their own environment, depending on the strength of the entire chart, this person will fulfill a royal role. There can be a sudden elevation, an unheard-of chance of high office. This will be fully deserved as they came into this life with excellent capacities and extraordinary talents. It is a reward from heaven, typical for Aquarius.
> 
> ...





> 20th Degree Sagittarius
> First Image, Outer Symbol
> A sympathetic group of men and women converse as they walk to and fro in a garden where native flowers mix with exotic plants.
> 
> Interpretation
> This is on of the most pleasant and enjoyable degrees of Sagittarius. It is a degree of affability and friendliness. Men and women, as the symbols of the spirit and the soul, walk arm in arm or hand in hand. They male and female aspects are equally represented. This means that those who have this degree rising or prominent (especially with Sun or Moon here), can be creators and artists. Their aim will be not only to enhance the beauty of their environment, but also to beaitify themselves by self-education (Sag.) so that they may grow towards exceptional inner balance.
> 
> These people have cordial but not exuberant characters, full of joy and well-wishing, although they do not inspire enthusiastic response.
> 
> ...

----------


## Ariondys

http://darkstarastrology.com/2012-election-predictions/
a collection of links of predictions

Summary
You can see by the lists above that about twice as many astrologers [said] that Barack Obama will win the 2012 presidential election.

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

Can we expect anything of significance on Jan 6 in DC?

----------


## Ariondys

> On the first Monday after the second Wednesday in December, the electors meet in their respective state capitals to officially cast their votes for president and vice president. These votes are then sealed and sent to the president of the Senate, who on Jan. 6 opens and reads the votes before both houses of Congress. The winner is sworn into office at noon Jan. 20


USA horoscope:  solar arc Pluto conjuncts Neptune (about 1arcminute past exact orb by Jan 6)
If this has anything to do with that.  

I'm curious about Mercury going stationary retrograde while people were voting still.  If that will make itself felt at all.

Would've been nice if there was a jump in 3rd party voting.  All Johnson needed was 5% of the vote to get federal funding for the libertarian party for next time.  Ron Paul's supporters scattered their vote in every which way, I assume, but somehow the Libertarian party did not get their fair share of that scattering.

get more out of looking 4 or 8 years ahead now.  I think this election is done.

See if you think Democrats hold power in 2016.  Blog from one of the five UAC astrologers who unanimously predicted Obama
http://gryphonastrology.com/blog/201...election-2012/

----------


## Natural Citizen

> (Think good mason vs bad mason...)


Who would you surmise to be the "good" Mason versus "bad" Mason?

----------


## Ariondys

http://politicalastrologyblog.com/20...-project-orca/
best to go read the whole thing at the source(of course)



> It turns out that what may have been the most decisive event that the Mercury retrograde station coincided with was a major technological snafu that occurred within the Romney campaign on Election Day, which ultimately may have affected the outcome of the election.





> The Romney Campaign’s Secret Weapon: Project Orca
> In the last week of the election, stories started to circulate about a super-secret program that the Romney campaign had designed in order to coordinate their get-out-the-vote efforts on Election Day. The codename of the program was Project Orca.





> The Failure of Project Orca
> In the past week after the election ended stories have started to come out about Project Orca running into serious technical issues on Election Day, resulting in what one project volunteer characterized as an “unmitigated disaster”.

----------

